# The Adventures of Ruby Woo!



## LUXMAN

Ruby WOO arrived today 3/19/2017!!!!



















I took delivery today at the Dallas Service Center. The car was stunning. I have been having a ball driving it all day. 
I will post things I upgrade and thoughts on any issues I come across.
One thing I have done was of course rocket tire valve caps, because, well, why not?


----------



## Brokedoc

Congrats! Red is gorgeous!

[email protected]?#! Every time I see a new pic, I change my color choice! I thought women were the indecisive ones!


----------



## Love

LUXMAN said:


> View attachment 6431
> 
> 
> Ruby WOO arrived today 3/19/2017!!!!
> 
> View attachment 6432
> 
> 
> View attachment 6433
> 
> 
> I took delivery today at the Dallas Service Center. The car was stunning. I have been having a ball driving it all day.
> I will post things I upgrade and thoughts on any issues I come across.
> One thing I have done was of course rocket tire valve caps, because, well, why not?


Yes!! Ever since your post earlier today I was excited for you and hoping you'd post some more. Thanks for sharing! And congrats!!!
Ruby...


----------



## John

Someone needs to name their red Model 3 "Roxanne."


----------



## Tchris

Good for you, congratulations! That’s my car, but waiting for dual motor.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

She's a beaut -- enjoy it!!!


----------



## MGallo

Congrats, Luxman! I'm envious. Glad I chose red. Looks great. Just need a VIN now...


----------



## LUXMAN

Well good morning gorgeous!


----------



## Quicksilver

Beautiful! Congrats! ...patiently wait for my turn...


----------



## LUXMAN

Drove to Tint shop this morning. Ooooooold lady in a big Lexus with handicap hang tag and gloccoma sunglasses on right behind me. Freaked me out man!


----------



## BluestarE3

And here I thought the title was referring to the saga of a Chinese-American lady you know who just got her Model 3.


----------



## MGallo

Sounds like you are in Florida, not TX! So when you name your car, do you have to call her name to use the voice commands like, Hey Siri, or Hey Ruby WOO!?


----------



## rareohs

Nice! She's a beaut!


----------



## LUXMAN

So today, Ruby got the following done.....
Gorilla Wheel Locks
Wireless charging puck added (see the DIY charging thread on this)
Tint Added to sides and back glass and an "eyebrow" done on the windshield! The guys in Denton, TX did a great job. It was their first Model 3. Anyone in the area can msg me and I will give the details.
I did not tint the top glass over the front seats. I am waiting to see how I like it and if I want it darker.


----------



## LUXMAN

rareohs said:


> Nice! She's a beaut!


Thank you sir!


----------



## rareohs

Tinting looks great! Don’t think it would do much good here in Oregon, but in TX, well played sir


----------



## 3V Pilot

Car looks great! What % tint did you go with? If you did the entire rear glass do you think the rear is too dark on top from inside or can you still see out okay?


----------



## LUXMAN

So interesting fact...Ruby has cloth covers over the mirrors unlike the ones we have seen with alcantera covers on the cloth visors


----------



## LUXMAN

Mike Land said:


> Car looks great! What % tint did you go with? If you did the entire rear glass do you think the rear is too dark on top from inside or can you still see out okay?


It is 32% tint. They said that takes it to the legal limit of 25% here in Texas when added to factory tint on sides. 
Yes, I did the entire rear glass. It was to the limits of the width of the standard rolls they had in stock. 
Ya know, it is fine to see out the back. Of course it is darker on the top half than the "sunroof". But the bottom half in easy to see out of. Of course it was bright out. I will see what I think when it is real dark out. In my leaf, the rear glass is so dark that I cant see out the back without help of the back up camera! So I will see tomorrow.


----------



## MGallo

LUXMAN said:


> It is 32% tint. They said that takes it to the legal limit of 25% here in Texas when added to factory tint on sides.
> Yes, I did the entire rear glass. It was to the limits of the width of the standard rolls they had in stock.
> Ya know, it is fine to see out the back. Of course it is darker on the top half than the "sunroof". But the bottom half in easy to see out of. Of course it was bright out. I will see what I think when it is real dark out. In my leaf, the rear glass is so dark that I cant see out the back without help of the back up camera! So I will see tomorrow.


What brand of tint did you go with? Can you post some closeups of the full back window? Oh, and are you going to do a Clear Bra?


----------



## JBsC6

Your new car looks awesome...can't decide from the young bright red or the pure white..

I have to see the red in person on a sunny day to decide...

Congrats!


----------



## LUXMAN

Mike Land said:


> Car looks great! What % tint did you go with? If you did the entire rear glass do you think the rear is too dark on top from inside or can you still see out okay?


So I backed out of my garage this morning in the dark with the new tint. I could see just fine. But the house does have lights out front. So I gotta find some real dark areas to really see.


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> What brand of tint did you go with? Can you post some closeups of the full back window? Oh, and are you going to do a Clear Bra?


I did the Windco Tint by Madico. 
Here a link to their site but not allot of info. 
http://www.madico.com/window-film/automotive/

I am on a work trip but I can post some close up inside and outside back window pics when I get home Friday.

Ya know. I was gonna do a full frontal wrap. I was quoted $1459. 
But after considering the local roads and if I have to rewrap certain areas from damage or whatever, I have decided not to do one....for now.


----------



## LUXMAN

So today, the 2nd day of ownership, I had to go back to work after spring break and picking up Ruby Woo. Oh the horror! :screamcat:
So I left today on a 3 day work Trip and had to park...at the airport!!








The left side is protected with a large pole. So hopefully there is enough room on the right. But this is TX, so some guy with a duality F-350 will probably squeeze in next to me on the right!


----------



## LUXMAN

So I have some thoughts after my drive in......

1. Cruise control — I do not have autopilot. I have just the basic cruise and it works just fine. People complain about using the screen to increase speed. I do see that as an opportunity for Tesla to improve it by mapping the speed to the Right Scroll Wheel. I would like that. But in the mean time, I found that if I rest my right 4 fingers on the top of the screen, I can then just tap with thumb to increase or decrease the speed. It is much better than stabbing at it while I drive and takes less attention from the road than trying to tap with my index finger while going over a bump.

2. AC — Same with the AC to increase and decrease temperature. It was cold this. Morning, so I was jockeying the heat. I just underhandedly held the bottom of the screen and used my thumb to change the temp, Works well.

3. No Binnacle — This was a 30 mile drive in the dark, First trip in th dark. I am use to screen already and dont miss the binacle one bit. Additionally, “the black hole” some YouTubers are complaining about , that is click bait. There is nothing scary about this. 

4. Phone Useage — I like the voice commands, but sometimes doesn’t work if you dont know the contact name exactly. So if you bring up the phone tab, you can just select it from the recents or contact list. But if it wasn’t recent, it could be hard to scroll to find. I would hope that they will had a Favorites tab that either you can designate or that maps from your phone favorites like the contacts

5. Podcast — I was trying to pick up a podcast from where I left off last night. But TuneIn does not mark your place, so it starts over again. So if you don’t remember the stop point you will be searching for it. Plus the bar to do that is small, so I could not do that without being at a complete stop


----------



## LUXMAN

So after driving a LEAF for 5 years, I am use to to thinking about my energy usage. I have no range anxiety now. My commute is 30 miles each way to work. So this morning I decided to see what it takes to drive like a normal person and not in the slow lane with the heat off and coat on, so that I can make it home. I am also curious about vampire drain.

So this morning I left the house with 285 mile of range.








That was 91% but forgot to take a pic.
The nav said I would arrive with 81% and could round trip it and be home with 72%








As I got to work, it had changed to arriving with 80% and return home with 71%
When I got there, I parked with 250 miles of range and 80%








The stats for the drive are here. So I drove 30.5 miles and used 35 miles of range.








For you Leaf drivers, that works out to 3.73 miles per KWh. So a little worse than my Leaf at 3.9 Miles per KWh
But I also drove at 70-73 mph vs 63 mph. And I had the heat on the whole 40 minutes with no coat on. AHHHHHHH, it was so nice.

So very happy with those numbers. I will be parked there for 2.5 days. I left it with 80% at 5am. At 1pm, it says 79% and 246 miles. But that could be noise level since it may have been right at the cusp of changing to 79%. I will report how she does at 24, 48 and 57 hours parked.

EDIT: Fixed Energy Usage Units and typo. Added mileage remaining via Siri, as shown in post below.


----------



## garsh

LUXMAN said:


> For you Leaf drivers, that works out to 3.73 miles per Kw. So a little worse than my Leaf at 3.9 Miles per Kw.


You mean kWh (killowatt·hour), not kW (power and energy units are so confusing).

I wish Nissan had used watt·hours/mile instead of miles/kWatt·hour. Yes, the latter sounds more like miles/gallon, which North Americans are used to seeing. But I like the lack of fractional values when you talk about 268 W·h/mile (Model 3) and 256 W·h/mile (Leaf).


----------



## Sandy

Hey Luxman, Beautiful car! Thanks for all your updates as well. By the way there's a leaf on your floor.........


----------



## LUXMAN

Sandy said:


> Hey Luxman, Beautiful car! Thanks for all your updates as well. By the way there's a leaf on your floor.........
> 
> View attachment 6476


LOL!! I got the other ones outta there but the Big one is gonna stay for this guy to drive....


----------



## LUXMAN

garsh said:


> You mean kWh (killowatt·hour), not kW (power and energy units are so confusing).
> 
> I wish Nissan had used watt·hours/mile instead of miles/kWatt·hour. Yes, the latter sounds more like miles/gallon, which North Americans are used to seeing. But I like the lack of fractional values when you talk about 268 W·h/mile (Model 3) and 256 W·h/mile (Leaf).


Sure. I see your point and will correct that in the post. I just kinda say it that way since it quicker i.e It's got a 75 kw pack and I used 8 kw to get to work.

But it is amazingly efficient in comparison to the Leaf. But that being said, I will be dropping references and comparisons to Leaf (mostly) as most people dont have a Leaf


----------



## garsh

LUXMAN said:


> But it is amazingly efficient in comparison to the Leaf. But that being said, I will be dropping references and comparisons to Leaf (mostly) as most people dont have a Leaf


I never meant to imply that - I was just rambling. I for one find the comparisons very useful.


----------



## mig

LUXMAN said:


> Sure. I see your point and will correct that in the post. I just kinda say it that way since it quicker i.e It's got a 75 kw pack and I used 8 kw to get to work.
> 
> But it is amazingly efficient in comparison to the Leaf. But that being said, I will be dropping references and comparisons to Leaf (mostly) as most people dont have a Leaf


I drove a Leaf for 3 years and know exactly what you are talking about -- no heat, don't go above 60mph, draft off big rigs. When I wanted I could drive that Leaf *very* efficiently though! I averaged 4.7kWh/mi (213Wh/mi) over 42,0000 miles (CA weather though, so no really cold days). In the summer I could get up to 5.5kWh/mi (181Wh/mi) for my 50mi round trip commute!

I do feel like the Model 3 is better tuned for efficiency at highway driving speeds, which is perfect for commuting (for reference I've been getting about 240Wh/mi for my daily commute, 95% freeway, 70mph average, no truck drafting needed). Around town it is difficult to drive efficiently, perhaps due to the extra weight.) Driving efficiently isn't nearly as much on the mind when you have so much range anyway...


----------



## LUXMAN

garsh said:


> I never meant to imply that - I was just rambling. I for one find the comparisons very useful.


Ok then. If it makes sense to make a comparison then I will.


----------



## LUXMAN

mig said:


> I drove a Leaf for 3 years and know exactly what you are talking about -- no heat, don't go above 60mph, draft off big rigs. When I wanted I could drive that Leaf *very* efficiently though! I averaged 4.7kWh/mi (213Wh/mi) over 42,0000 miles (CA weather though, so no really cold days). In the summer I could get up to 5.5kWh/mi (181Wh/mi) for my 50mi round trip commute!
> 
> I do feel like the Model 3 is better tuned for efficiency at highway driving speeds, which is perfect for commuting (for reference I've been getting about 240Wh/mi for my daily commute, 95% freeway, 70mph average, no truck drafting needed). Around town it is difficult to drive efficiently, perhaps due to the extra weight.) Driving efficiently isn't nearly as much on the mind when you have so much range anyway...


Holy Moly!! 4.7??! NEVER saw that in Texas. My lifetime average over 2 cars (2 yr lease and 3 yr own) and 70k miles is 3.9-4.0, but I hate being cold and AM TOLD, can be impatient...


----------



## LUXMAN

Interesting find via Electrek
https://electrek.co/2018/03/20/tesl...s-with-model-3/amp/?__twitter_impression=true

You can use Siri for some things with the new app update from Yesterday. 
As I said above I left the car set to Energy %, so that is what I can see via my app while away from her. 
If I ask Siri...









So now I can report the vampire drain both ways. Of course I will check for accuracy when I return to her.


----------



## MGallo

Luxman, thank you so much for this journal. It is most helpful and entertaining (I'm sure Sandy's garage has a maple leaf on the floor). 

I've been tying to figure out a comparison to MPG and seeing the kwH helps.What do you pay for electricity and what did you calculate as your cost per mile (just electricity, not TCO)? I want to compare my math (without doing math in public).


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> Luxman, thank you so much for this journal. It is most helpful and entertaining (I'm sure Sandy's garage has a maple leaf on the floor).
> 
> I've been tying to figure out a comparison to MPG and seeing the kwH helps.What do you pay for electricity and what did you calculate as your cost per mile (just electricity, not TCO)? I want to compare my math (without doing math in public).


Thanks MGallo!

My rate plan is as follows....per month...
First 700 KWh = $0.092402 per KWh
Next 300 KWh = $0.082402 per KWh
Over 1000 KWh = $0.077402 per KWh

As I am averaging just over 1400 KWh of usage a month, I could say that the car comes off the top as I drive about 1000 miles/month. 
268 Wh/Mi => 268,000 Wh/Month => 268 KWh per month @ $0.077402 = $20.74 => 2.07¢/mile in electricity.

I just filled up my wife's PU  at $2.29/Gal and it gets about 18 around town  => 12.72¢/mile!!! 6x more expensive on fuel!!!! (Supercharging not withstanding, but that is another thread LOL!). Thankfully she is now starting to drive the LEAF we have around town when my son isn't.


----------



## MGallo

That's about right. I pay .125 and I figured it's about .03c per mile. interestingly, on my current tiered plan my prices go UP the more i use, but our EV plan is time of use based so that rate I quoted is for charging from 11PM-7AM. Good thing I can program the charge time! Here is a handy little chart I created to show my wife how much we will save on gas. I found the the 27 KwH/100 miles for the M3 on the web somewhere. I've also seen 23.7.


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> That's about right. I pay .125 and I figured it's about .03c per mile. interestingly, on my current tiered plan my prices go UP the more i use, but our EV plan is time of use based so that rate I quoted is for charging from 11PM-7AM. Good thing I can program the charge time! Here is a handy little chart I created to show my wife how much we will save on gas. I found the the 27 KwH/100 miles for the M3 on the web somewhere. I've also seen 23.7.
> 
> View attachment 6488


Yeah, ours is the standard plan for the Co-op. The Time of Use plan they have would not be useful for us. Everything is pricier in California. But that off peak rate still makes it 6x cheaper to fuel up!!!

I think the 23.7 number is low. That 27 KWh/100 miles is right on with my little test shown above. At 268 Wh/mil, that is 26.8 KWh/100 miles and just driving like I want to.


----------



## LUXMAN

Second day of the trip. Missing Ruby Woo.....love this shot...


----------



## LUXMAN

Parked 24 hours and here is where she sits....










So down 2% and 6 miles in the first 24 hours. Hummmm...


----------



## LUXMAN

So it has been 48 hours since I parked RUBY at the airport. She is reporting 77% and 241 miles of range. So she has lost 3% and 9 miles in 2 days. The weather is nice, but chilly at night. But I would doubt the battery heater is running. So I will see where she sits this afternoon and give final numbers. 

Does anyone know when the battery heating kicks in when the car is sitting?


----------



## garsh

LUXMAN said:


> Does anyone know when the battery heating kicks in when the car is sitting?


I haven't found this information for a Tesla. For a Nissan Leaf, it turns on when the battery reaches -4F and then turns off when the battery reaches 14F.


----------



## Dogwhistle

LUXMAN said:


> So it has been 48 hours since I parked RUBY at the airport. She is reporting 77% and 241 miles of range. So she has lost 3% and 9 miles in 2 days. The weather is nice, but chilly at night. But I would doubt the battery heater is running. So I will see where she sits this afternoon and give final numbers.
> 
> Does anyone know when the battery heating kicks in when the car is sitting?


The battery heater will only turn on if you purposely engage pre-conditioning. And if it was on, you would be sucking down WAY more than 1% a day! A cold battery is only an inconvenience, it won't damage the battery like a hot battery will, so it won't automatically try to keep it warm, unless you tell it too. And even then, if its not plugged in, the energy lost in heating will offset any gains in efficiency, so don't bother, just let it warm up on its own on the drive home.


----------



## Dogwhistle

Oh, and the new Owner’s Manual now says to expect 1% a day for normal vampire losses, so sounds like you’re pretty much ops-normal.


----------



## LUXMAN

Dogwhistle said:


> Oh, and the new Owner's Manual now says to expect 1% a day for normal vampire losses, so sounds like you're pretty much ops-normal.


So its a little more on this little test. Here is what I ended up with.

After I got back to the car after 57.5 hours, 76% and 239 miles.

So lost 11 miles and 4% over those 57.5 hours.
That works out to 1.67% per day.


----------



## LUXMAN

So to summarize the little test...

Day 1
Starting Range 285 miles, 91%
Drive to work 30.5 Miles but used 35 of range displayed
Used 8 Kwh
268 Wh/mi
Ending Range 250 miles, 80% @ 5am

Range Shown via App @ 1pm - 79%, 246 miles

Day 2
Range Shown via App @ 5 am - 78%, 244 miles

Day 3
Range Shown via App @ 5am - 77%, 241 miles

Range shown in Car at 2:30pm - 76%, 239 miles
So lost 11 miles and 4% over 57.5 hours. *That works out to 1.67% per day*
Drive Home 32.1 miles but used 36 miles of range displayed
Used 9 KWh
260 Wh/mi
Ending Range 203 miles 65%

Overall
62.6 miles driven
22%, 71 miles of displayed range used to drive those 62.6 miles (But they were FUN miles too! )
Plus 4%, 11 Miles in Vampire drain


----------



## LUXMAN

So we got home last night and had to put these in....








They were a little more difficult than the Video from Abstract Ocean showed. The plugs were a tight fit. But once they were in there, they look great!


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> What brand of tint did you go with? Can you post some closeups of the full back window? Oh, and are you going to do a Clear Bra?


Got home yesterday and got you those pics.
The lower part of the back window on the inside shot doesn't look as dark as it is on the inside, but you can see out just fine. 
Now that inside photo also shows a bigger difference than I perceive between the "sunroof" and back glass. I like the way it turned out!


----------



## 3V Pilot

LUXMAN said:


> So to summarize the little test...
> 
> Day 1
> Starting Range 285 miles, 91%
> Drive to work 30.5 Miles but used 35 of range displayed
> Used 8 Kwh
> 268 Wh/mi
> Ending Range 250 miles, 80% @ 5am
> 
> Range Shown via App @ 1pm - 79%, 246 miles
> 
> Day 2
> Range Shown via App @ 5 am - 78%, 244 miles
> 
> Day 3
> Range Shown via App @ 5am - 77%, 241 miles
> 
> Range shown in Car at 2:30pm - 76%, 239 miles
> So lost 11 miles and 4% over 57.5 hours. *That works out to 1.67% per day*
> Drive Home 32.1 miles but used 36 miles of range displayed
> Used 9 KWh
> 260 Wh/mi
> Ending Range 203 miles 65%
> 
> Overall
> 62.6 miles driven
> 22%, 71 miles of displayed range used to drive those 62.6 miles (But they were FUN miles too! )
> Plus 4%, 11 Miles in Vampire drain
> 
> View attachment 6554





LUXMAN said:


> Got home yesterday and got you those pics.
> The lower part of the back window on the inside shot doesn't look as dark as it is on the inside, but you can see out just fine.
> Now that inside photo also shows a bigger difference than I perceive between the "sunroof" and back glass. I like the way it turned out!
> View attachment 6556
> View attachment 6557
> View attachment 6558


Thanks for all the mileage info and the pics of the rear window tint. I was planning on "running the numbers" like you have done, if and when I ever get a car....lol, but seeing the way you have broken it down really helps. It's great to see real world range vs actual mileage driven and vampire losses all in one place. Also love the pic showing the rear glass and overhead sunroof together, that is just what I was wondering, how it would look together. I wasn't sure about tinting the entire rear glass but that looks great and makes a tough decision much easier! What % tint is that on the rear?


----------



## MelindaV

LUXMAN said:


> So its a little more on this little test. Here is what I ended up with.
> 
> After I got back to the car after 57.5 hours, 76% and 239 miles.
> 
> So lost 11 miles and 4% over those 57.5 hours.
> That works out to 1.67% per day.


would be interesting to see, under similar temps, if it has the same % if not being pinged by the app those 4 or 5 times (IE how much loss does each wakeup cost?)


----------



## MGallo

Agreed. Thank you for the details. I work at home so vampire drain is important, although I can keep it plugged in too. I didn’t drive my call at all last week (mostly because rained all week just after I washed my car). Thanks for the tint pictures too.


----------



## LUXMAN

Mike Land said:


> Thanks for all the mileage info and the pics of the rear window tint. I was planning on "running the numbers" like you have done, if and when I ever get a car....lol, but seeing the way you have broken it down really helps. It's great to see real world range vs actual mileage driven and vampire losses all in one place. Also love the pic showing the rear glass and overhead sunroof together, that is just what I was wondering, how it would look together. I wasn't sure about tinting the entire rear glass but that looks great and makes a tough decision much easier! What % tint is that on the rear?


Well, I just drove 50+ miles doing errands. It is 82° out. You can feel the difference on the glass but didn't make the car hot per se. But I was getting glare right in my eye. So with summer coming, I am going back to the tint shop and they are gonna do the sunroof in the same tint next Tuesday. $120 for that panel. 
But all the tint is 32%. That makes the sides and bottom portion of the back 25% when added to the factory tint. That is the limit for the front windows in Texas so I put it all the way around


----------



## LUXMAN

Mike Land said:


> Thanks for all the mileage info and the pics of the rear window tint. I was planning on "running the numbers" like you have done, if and when I ever get a car....lol, but seeing the way you have broken it down really helps. It's great to see real world range vs actual mileage driven and vampire losses all in one place. Also love the pic showing the rear glass and overhead sunroof together, that is just what I was wondering, how it would look together. I wasn't sure about tinting the entire rear glass but that looks great and makes a tough decision much easier! What % tint is that on the rear?


another Data point for this. Ruby, wife and I did a bunch of errands today.
Wal Mart (wash stuff for the 3 )
Lowe's
Auto Parts Store
Sams
Apple Store
Fabric Store
Another Discount Store
Friends House then home. The following pic shows the result.
It was a combo of city and HIGH SPEED tollway (80ish ) with the A/C going plus some precooling before leaving stores. Note bad in terms of Wh/mi


----------



## MGallo

So since you are kind of constantly charging are resetting the trip meter all the time to gauge each exscursion? Seem like the only time someone wouldn’t do that is for a road trip.


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> So since you are kind of constantly charging are resetting the trip meter all the time to gauge each exscursion? Seem like the only time someone wouldn't do that is for a road trip.


Ha. Actually, I am only up to 200 miles so I am just testing things out. As a prior leaf driver (still have it and use it actually) I had to use the trip meter daily as I had a 60 Mile RT commute and when cold I had to be careful. I also have an app that reads the CanBus, as I have actually had the car down to <1% before squeezing out all I could on longer trips. 
But I am getting a feel for the range. Since I am not driving it like a hyper-miler, I won't be getting rated range, or so I thought. At 250 Wh/mi, that translates to a 300 mile range for 75kw battery. So at 80%, Ruby shows 250 miles. So I will soon relax the watching and just look at the range shown.


----------



## 3V Pilot

LUXMAN said:


> As a prior leaf driver (still have it and use it actually)


Well, I had lots of respect for you right up until this point, what self respecting Tesla owner would admit to such blasphemy......oh the shame.......you are now dead to me.......LOL


----------



## MGallo

Mike Land said:


> Well, I had lots of respect for you right up until this point, what self respecting Tesla owner would admit to such blasphemy......oh the shame.......you are now dead to me.......LOL


Plus who would cheat on something as beautiful as Ruby WOO.


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> Plus who would cheat on something as beautiful as Ruby WOO.


Haha..there are certain places I don't want to park her (gym for one) and things I don't want her to carry (bags of manure) that the Leaf is all to happy to do


----------



## LUXMAN

* So Ruby has been perfect, but I just found something I missed at delivery....oh the Horror!!










Came off with some water on a microfiber rag. *


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> * So Ruby has been perfect, but I just found something I missed at delivery....oh the Horror!!
> 
> View attachment 6629
> 
> 
> Came off with some water on a microfiber rag. *


I had something in a round shape (dare I say a cup?) and it came right off as wel with a microfiber and mild interior cleaner.


----------



## Love

LUXMAN said:


> * So Ruby has been perfect, but I just found something I missed at delivery....oh the Horror!!
> 
> View attachment 6629
> 
> 
> Came off with some water on a microfiber rag. *


I had the same, @LUXMAN, https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/my-model-3-heav3n.5943/page-3#post-75429, it seemed to come off just fine with armor all cleaning wipes (two posts below the linked one above). Glad yours cleaned up!!


----------



## 3V Pilot

LUXMAN said:


> Haha..there are certain places I don't want to park her (gym for one) and things I don't want her to carry (bags of manure) that the Leaf is all to happy to do


Okay, you have redeemed yourself my son, you had me at manure.....


----------



## LUXMAN

So Ruby Woo made a return trip to the tint shop today. I went ahead and had the top sunroof glass done in the same tint described above for $120. It really cut down the direct light glare from the sun this afternoon. Also it is heat reject film, so that extra layer should help keep things cooler this summer and make the AC work less. 
I was gonna do the windshield as well in the clear heat reject tint but I thought the price was a bit much. On the order of 259 or 299, don't recall at the moment.


----------



## LUXMAN

OH NO! First problem found.
So last night I was showing a buddy the car. Then in the back right door, I found this...










It had apparently at sometime been unseated, bent back and wedged behind the door. 
It is supposed to sit snugly like this one on the drivers door....









So what to do??? This piece connects to the rubber on the back and is a long piece that even wraps behind the door panel. You can kinda see that here.....








But as you can see, you want that seated to cover the hole and keep water out.
I don't want to remove the door panel and have them tear apart, so what to do?

To try to fix this, I used some tape to hold it down...









Than got the wife's hairdryer and heated up the back of the piece, hoping to reset the memory of the piece so it stays put.
And this is the end result....









I appears to have worked. Of course I will keep a close eye on it but hoping RUBY is good.


----------



## LUXMAN

And as a reference, I wondered what my Leafs door looks like in this area...








Its got a hole and some sketchy trim too, so we will see.


----------



## garsh

LUXMAN said:


> To try to fix this, I used some tape to hold it down...
> ...
> Than got the wife's hairdryer and heated up the back of the piece, hoping to reset the memory of the piece so it stays put.
> I appears to have worked.


I'm a big fan of fixing simpler issues like this myself, at least when the cost is low. Even if the car is still under warranty, you never know how (in)competent someone in the service department will be.

Well done!


----------



## RayRay

LUXMAN said:


> So it has been 48 hours since I parked RUBY at the airport. She is reporting 77% and 241 miles of range. So she has lost 3% and 9 miles in 2 days. The weather is nice, but chilly at night. But I would doubt the battery heater is running. So I will see where she sits this afternoon and give final numbers.
> 
> Does anyone know when the battery heating kicks in when the car is sitting?


I charged my M3 to 90% before leaving on vacation. 17 days later it was down to 50%. That's a loss of 2.35%/day. 
Converting to miles loss for M3: 90% of 310 rated miles = 279 x 40% loss = 111.6 miles/17 = 6.56 miles loss per day.

Make sure you have enough power if you plan to leave your car somewhere for extended period of time.


----------



## LUXMAN

RayRay said:


> I charged my M3 to 90% before leaving on vacation. 17 days later it was down to 50%. That's a loss of 2.35%/day.
> Converting to miles loss for M3: 90% of 310 rated miles = 279 x 40% loss = 111.6 miles/17 = 6.56 miles loss per day.
> 
> Make sure you have enough power if you plan to leave your car somewhere for extended period of time.


Dude! That is insane amount of drain! My Leaf would only lose 1 or 2% over 10 days at the airport. So they need to fix that. You would think they would have learned from the S. Even my drain at 1.67% a Day is too much


----------



## RayRay

My 2015 Model S 85D next to it had 49% left over 17 days. I too left it at 90%.


----------



## LUXMAN

What I love about RUBY this morning....awesome headlights!

Drive to work in the dark most days and they are bright!


----------



## LUXMAN

So 3 things happened to RUBY today

1. I got off work and the light hit the quarter panels just right in the parking garage and I saw rub marks and scratches on both sides. I did not see them at delivery or in the bright light outside. Luckily they were light and the SC is right on my way home. I stopped in and it turns out they had a lull and they took it straight back to detail and the guys jumped right on it and were able to take care of it quickly. AWESOME SERVICE.

BTW, lots of 3s at the Dallas SC (S and X too). They wer crazy busy delivering them.

2. I had to install the TOLL TAG


----------



## LUXMAN

Oh, #3? Well that post will have to wait til tomorrow night. That is quite involved.....


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> Oh, #3? Well that post will have to wait til tomorrow night. That is quite involved.....


Such a tease...


----------



## 3V Pilot

LUXMAN said:


> Oh, #3? Well that post will have to wait til tomorrow night. That is quite involved.....


This is worst than "Who shot JR".....the people want to know what has happened to Ruby Roo????


----------



## LUXMAN

Mike Land said:


> This is worst than "Who shot JR".....the people want to know what has happened to Ruby Roo????


Let's just say I installed a LITTLE something....


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> Let's just say I installed a LITTLE something....


This is worse ... and it's April Fools so now we won't believe you anyway


----------



## LUXMAN

What I love about my #model3 today: 4 years of included Streaming Personal Radio via Slacker and TuneIn


----------



## LUXMAN

Going on a 2.5 day Work trip. I am powering down RUBY and will not check the app til I get back in an attempt to not wake the car and see what the vampire drain is. Will report findings on Tuesday afternoon


----------



## 3V Pilot

LUXMAN said:


> Let's just say I installed a LITTLE something....


Okay, let the guessing game begin. I'm going with a dashcam, anyone else care to venture a guess?


----------



## rareohs

Mike Land said:


> Okay, let the guessing game begin. I'm going with a dashcam, anyone else care to venture a guess?


----------



## Love




----------



## Brett

LUXMAN said:


> Let's just say I installed a LITTLE something....


I think he mounted his die-cast mini Model 3 as a hood ornament.


----------



## Bokonon

Lovesword said:


> View attachment 6870


I don't mean to fat-shame anyone, but I think most people would agree that size 134 does not qualify as "little".


----------



## LUXMAN

Mike Land said:


> Okay, let the guessing game begin. I'm going with a dashcam, anyone else care to venture a guess?


All great guesses but Mike is correct.


----------



## LUXMAN

So I installed a dash cam in my new Model 3, RUBY WOO. 
I know many of you have seen dash cam install videos on YouTube, even Trevor's install. 
So what I will show you is how I routed the cables for my CHEAP dash cam install.

I have always put in cheap dash cams since they became thing. I have had good luck with them and have them currently in 2 of my other cars. I have captured accidents (not mine) and even a Pickup on fire on the side of the highway (not mine either ).

I didn't get in on the group buy for the BlackVue since:

I was hoping the car cameras would double as a dash cam at some point in the future. The more I think about this, the less likely it becomes in my mind as I think there will be privacy issues and data cost issues unless it is stored on the car itself.
I didn't want to tap into the cars power supply.
And because I am cheap 

So I picked this us at WalMart

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Blackweb-Digital-Dashcam-with-1080P-Camera-and-SD-Card/612706432




























As you can see it has allot of features for under $20!

G sensor

Night Vision (listed on web but not box)

1080p and even includes an 8GB micro-SD card.


----------



## LUXMAN

The install

With the 12V power outlet in the console, I had to find a good way to route and hide the cable.
























I thought of running it under the seat, but too much cable would be exposed between the B-pillar and the seat.

So I went along the outside of the console. I was going to all around the end










But at the camera, I came up just short of enough cable. So I ran it down next to the seat which hides it well unless you slide the seat all the way back.










I was then able to tuck the cord under the trim without pulling it off.










From there I ran it where you see here around this corner and under the glovebox lip.



















Then the end trim and up behind the weatherstripping.










So I didn't leave the cord exposed, I got a plastic butter knife (homage here to CAR GURU, I mean RICH REBUILDS). With no real force, I was able to tuck those wires under the plastic trim where they cannot be seen.


----------



## LUXMAN

Then it just just comes out by the camera in the top right of the windshield.



















And from this view, you can see it is less visible than some other Dash Cams


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> The install
> 
> With the 12V power outlet in the console, I had to find a good way to route and hide the cable.
> 
> View attachment 6893
> View attachment 6894
> View attachment 6895
> 
> 
> I thought of running it under the seat, but too much cable would be exposed between the B-pillar and the seat.
> 
> So I went along the outside of the console. I was going to all around the end
> 
> View attachment 6896
> 
> 
> But at the camera, I came up just short of enough cable. So I ran it down next to the seat which hides it well unless you slide the seat all the way back.
> 
> View attachment 6897
> 
> 
> I was then able to tuck the cord under the trim without pulling it off.
> 
> View attachment 6898
> 
> 
> From there I ran it where you see here around this corner and under the glovebox lip.
> 
> View attachment 6899
> 
> 
> View attachment 6901
> 
> 
> Then the end trim and up behind the weatherstripping.
> 
> View attachment 6902
> 
> 
> So I didn't leave the cord exposed, I got a plastic butter knife (homage here to CAR GURU, I mean RICH REBUILDS). With no real force, I was able to tuck those wires under the plastic trim where they cannot be seen.
> 
> View attachment 6903


Check out this video to completely hide the first portion the wire! I'll be doing this on the 12V run to my new Qi Pad when it comes!


----------



## LUXMAN

So how does it work you ask.

If you run it in 720p, you can store about an hour of video with audio on the included 8GB card. This is how it looks when I captured a pic using software on my desktop

DAY









NIGHT









LOW beams








High BEAMS









Then I decided this morning before work to try out the 1080p. It was cloudy but here are a couple of those pics.
























I decided to run the camera in 1080p and I put in an extra 32GB card I had. It seemed to be smoother at playback with the higher frame rate. The up sized card should hold about 3.5 hours of video before it starts to record over the old stuff.

I am very happy with the results, especially the fact that I was able to hide the cables.
You can only see where it comes out at the camera, unless you move the seat way back.

Some extra points.
You can play it back on the dash cam itself if you need to review it.
You can even unplug it and it can be used as a still camera (if you lost your car key!) or video recorder for a short period on its internal battery.

So you don't have to be real cheap like me and get the $20 one, but you can easily route the cables to hide them. 
Now it only runs when the car is on, but it either sits in my garage or in the garage at work. So that is fine with me.

*So what's next for RUBY WOO????
New project coming when I get back this week. *


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Check out this video to completely hide the first portion the wire! I'll be doing this on the 12V run to my new Qi Pad when it comes!


I may look at this again but I tried it at first and it made some bad cracking sounds so I just pushed it back into place.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> I may look at this again but I tried it at first and it made some bad cracking sounds so I just pushed it back into place.


Ugh... I'm worried about that. I don't want to break any clips!


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Ugh... I'm worried about that. I don't want to break any clips!


Freaked me out a bit after how much I paid for her. I may need some time before I try again


----------



## msjulie

Ruby is quite the looker  - like hearing her story

Here's Ruby Red - cousins kinda..


----------



## 3V Pilot

msjulie said:


> Ruby is quite the looker  - like hearing her story
> 
> Here's Ruby Red - cousins kinda..
> 
> View attachment 6915
> View attachment 6916


Great pics.  I think those are the best pics of that color I have seen as the red really pops out. Almost temps me to go back to my first color choice or red!


----------



## LUXMAN

msjulie said:


> Ruby is quite the looker  - like hearing her story
> 
> Here's Ruby Red - cousins kinda..
> 
> View attachment 6915
> View attachment 6916


Looking at the 3 in RED never gets old!


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> View attachment 6866
> View attachment 6867
> Going on a 2.5 day Work trip. I am powering down RUBY and will not check the app til I get back in an attempt to not wake the car and see what the vampire drain is. Will report findings on Tuesday afternoon












Just got back from my work trip! Was gone for 55.5 hours. I used the POWER OFF button to power down the car and left it. I did not check the app once during that time and I cannot believe how much I lost.
















I went from 68% to 53% !!! That is 214 miles to 167 miles!! Down 15% or 47 Miles. That is insane! works out to 6.49% per day. That is unacceptable. The last trip it used 1.67% per day. That was OK, but this is silly. I got a call into Tesla. Awaiting a call back.


----------



## msjulie

Wow, waiting to hear what they have to say! You could come back from a weekend trip to a car unable to make it home!


----------



## 3V Pilot

LUXMAN said:


> View attachment 6987
> 
> 
> Just got back from my work trip! Was gone for 55.5 hours. I used the POWER OFF button to power down the car and left it. I did not check the app once during that time and I cannot believe how much I lost.
> View attachment 6986
> View attachment 6985
> 
> 
> I went from 68% to 53% !!! That is 214 miles to 167 miles!! Down 15% or 47 Miles. That is insane! works out to 6.49% per day. That is unacceptable. The last trip it used 1.67% per day. That was OK, but this is silly. I got a call into Tesla. Awaiting a call back.


So, that "Power off" button does put it into a deep sleep.......it just takes more energy when it's dreaming! I guess this gives a new meaning to REM sleep. Real Energy Misuse!

Just out of curiosity, what were the daytime temps when you were gone. Is it possible the car was cooling the battery more on this trip than the last time?


----------



## LUXMAN

Mike Land said:


> So, that "Power off" button does put it into a deep sleep.......it just takes more energy when it's dreaming! I guess this gives a new meaning to REM sleep. Real Energy Misuse!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what were the daytime temps when you were gone. Is it possible the car was cooling the battery more on this trip than the last time?


It was in a parking garage out of the sun. The outside temps varied between 50 and 75 during that time, so I would say the car was subjected to 50-70 in the garage


----------



## LUXMAN

msjulie said:


> Wow, waiting to hear what they have to say! You could come back from a weekend trip to a car unable to make it home!


They said I should hear from Engineering in 24-48 hours


----------



## 3V Pilot

LUXMAN said:


> It was in a parking garage out of the sun. The outside temps varied between 50 and 75 during that time, so I would say the car was subjected to 50-70 in the garage


At those temps I can't imagine the battery needing to cool itself at all. Makes me wonder why the vampire drain was increased from you last trip. Did you get a software update in between? If anything I guess this goes to prove that using the "Power Down" button serves no purpose and doesn't put the car into any type of deep sleep. I suspected it was just a manual way to shut off the car.


----------



## LUXMAN

Mike Land said:


> At those temps I can't imagine the battery needing to cool itself at all. Makes me wonder why the vampire drain was increased from you last trip. Did you get a software update in between? If anything I guess this goes to prove that using the "Power Down" button serves no purpose and doesn't put the car into any type of deep sleep. I suspected it was just a manual way to shut off the car.


That is what I now think the button is for. Just a manual shutdown if you are sitting in it or something like that.

The 3 things that happened between trips were
1. Got software 10.5 update
2. Plugged into a faulty destination charger. Gave me a red T at the charge port. The rep on the phone actually saw that in the logs. Said not an issue however. 
3. I installed that dash cam. But only powered by the 12V outlet. So it shuts down with car and was not powered during that time. I confirmed that by looking at the files this morning


----------



## LUXMAN

Here is a sample of the video from the Dash Cam that I installed as shown above. For $20 it gets the job done!


----------



## MGallo

Luxman,

Twitter user @mbrucem (in MN) appears to have a very different situation than yours. Have you heard any more from Tesla?

11 days not plugged in or driven, parked in non-heated garage. Cold. Below 35°, 3 days 15°.

Only 19 miles of range lost. Wow.

This is impressive. Checked via the app every few days so no sleep mode. Thank you @elonmusk!

@Model3Owners
@DMC_Ryan

@tesla #Model3


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> Luxman,
> 
> Twitter user @mbrucem (in MN) appears to have a very different situation than yours. Have you heard any more from Tesla?
> 
> 11 days not plugged in or driven, parked in non-heated garage. Cold. Below 35°, 3 days 15°.
> 
> Only 19 miles of range lost. Wow.
> 
> This is impressive. Checked via the app every few days so no sleep mode. Thank you @elonmusk!
> 
> @Model3Owners
> @DMC_Ryan
> 
> @tesla #Model3


I saw that on Twitter and was quite impressed. I have not heard yet and since they said 24-48 hours, they are late on the call back. I will call them today. I have a shorter trip this weekend and will see what I get this time


----------



## LUXMAN

New Project today. Hope to finish today and post.....got the wife involved now....


----------



## LUXMAN

So, I am sure many of you have seen the Seat Hoodies that are for sale for the model 3 for $50 each.
I have always used towels for going to the gym and such. So I asked my wife to make some. She loved the idea.
So we got some nice soft towels at Big Lots , 3 large (30x54) and one medium (26x16) for $22










She used the medium one to make a console cover
























And one and half of the large towels for each seat cover.
























Total cost was about $27. She didn't like the front seam on the first one shown here, but its great to me as these are gonna be used for when I come back from the gym or we take Ruby for a Hike or Bike ride.


----------



## rxlawdude

LUXMAN said:


> View attachment 6987
> 
> 
> Just got back from my work trip! Was gone for 55.5 hours. I used the POWER OFF button to power down the car and left it. I did not check the app once during that time and I cannot believe how much I lost.
> View attachment 6986
> View attachment 6985
> 
> 
> I went from 68% to 53% !!! That is 214 miles to 167 miles!! Down 15% or 47 Miles. That is insane! works out to 6.49% per day. That is unacceptable. The last trip it used 1.67% per day. That was OK, but this is silly. I got a call into Tesla. Awaiting a call back.


I don't know what to think of the reports like this. Our M3 retains her charge, losing about 1-2%/day.

Maybe it's your dash cam? :fearscream:


----------



## LUXMAN

rxlawdude said:


> I don't know what to think of the reports like this. Our M3 retains her charge, losing about 1-2%/day.
> 
> Maybe it's your dash cam? :fearscream:


Checked that. It is not powered when the car is off. Plus I went thru the video files. They were there until I parked and started up again when I returned. So it was off.

I left the car unplugged last night and it lost 2 miles over 12 hours. So that is ok. Maybe a fluke? I will find out this weekend as I have a short trip where I will leave her parked for 30 hours unplugged at the airport.

Still waiting for more info from Tesla.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> So, I am sure many of you have seen the Seat Hoodies that are for sale for the model 3 for $50 each.
> I have always used towels for going to the gym and such. So I asked my wife to make some. She loved the idea.
> So we got some nice soft towels at Big Lots , 3 large (30x54) and one medium (26x16) for $22
> 
> View attachment 7078
> 
> 
> She used the medium one to make a console cover
> 
> View attachment 7079
> View attachment 7080
> View attachment 7081
> 
> 
> And one and half of the large towels for each seat cover.
> 
> View attachment 7082
> View attachment 7083
> View attachment 7084
> 
> 
> Total cost was about $27. She didn't like the front seam on the first one shown here, but its great to me as these are gonna be used for when I come back from the gym or we take Ruby for a Hike or Bike ride.


I love this, but one thought ... towels absorb and inevitably if you're very sweaty it's going through the towel anyway.

I went with this...

SeatBrella

$25 (shipped), folds into itself, machine washable, and sweat does not get through it to the seat. It also covers the entire seat!


----------



## MGallo

What is this gym thing you all speak of?


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I love this, but one thought ... towels absorb and inevitably if you're very sweaty it's going through the towel anyway.
> 
> I went with this...
> 
> SeatBrella
> 
> $25 (shipped), folds into itself, machine washable, and sweat does not get through it to the seat. It also covers the entire seat!


Good point. Yet I don't find myself getting into the car after the gym soaking wet like those "SWEATERS", so I just wash them.
That looks like a good product just don't tell my wife.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> Good point. Yet I don't find myself getting into the car after the gym soaking wet like those "SWEATERS", so I just wash them.
> That looks like a good product just don't tell my wife.


Then you're good to go! I don't go to the gym I just run, so after 2 hours or so of running in Florida's humidity there is no amount of cool down period that will stop the outpouring of sweat


----------



## MGallo

LUXMAN, last night my wife asked me what Ruby Woo meant and since you hadn't explained it, I decided to ask the All Knowing, Google that is, not the Wizard of Oz. What I found made total sense and I was actually surprised she was asking _me_, but I am totally buying some for her birthday to wear while riding in our red Model 3 (name to be revealed later today) which I pick up in less than 8 hours!!


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> LUXMAN, last night my wife asked me what Ruby Woo meant and since you hadn't explained it, I decided to ask the All Knowing, Google that is, not the Wizard of Oz. What I found made total sense and I was actually surprised she was asking _me_, but I am totally buying some for her birthday to wear while riding in our red Model 3 (name to be revealed later today) which I pick up in less than 8 hours!!


----------



## LUXMAN

That is awesome! You will love it. I can’t wait to see pictures! 

Bye the way, any guesses as to what Ruby Woo’s last name is?
I’ll give y’all a hint. Her initials are RWD...


----------



## MGallo

LUXMAN said:


> That is awesome! You will love it. I can't wait to see pictures!
> 
> Bye the way, any guesses as to what Ruby Woo's last name is?
> I'll give y'all a hint. Her initials are RWD...


Ruby Woo _Delicious_!


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> Ruby Woo _Delicious_!


Damn! You are good!


----------



## MGallo

Where did you get your valve stem covers? i see some that i like but it will take like 3 months to get them from China. I see some other ones closer, but they are not a pointed on top, and yet some others that have silver bands.


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> Where did you get your valve stem covers? i see some that i like but it will take like 3 months to get them from China. I see some other ones closer, but they are not a pointed on top, and yet some others that have silver bands.


I got them on Amazon back in October for $5.99
Here is the link. Right now they only list black and grey but if you contact them maybe you can get another color.


----------



## rxlawdude

LUXMAN said:


> I got them on Amazon back in October for $5.99
> Here is the link. Right now they only list black and grey but if you contact them maybe you can get another color.


Bad idea, those stem covers. They will corrode and become impossible to remove. Plastic caps are a much safer, albeit boring, way to go.


----------



## LUXMAN

rxlawdude said:


> Bad idea, those stem covers. They will corrode and become impossible to remove. Plastic caps are a much safer, albeit boring, way to go.


Ok. Well I have had other ones similar to these on my leaf for the last 3 years with no issues. But I will keep an eye on them.


----------



## LUXMAN

Ruby Woo's First Long Drive

So we decided to take a day trip to Waco. This will be the first long range test for Ruby. The trip is about 125 miles each way from our house. So with her 100% range of 313 miles, it should be doable, right? Well we will see.










Just rough planning puts the 125 miles at 40% of her available range. My goal is to NOT use the supercharger in Waco and be able go down there, see the sights and make it back with at least 10% capacity remaining. So if I make it with just 55% remaining, I will not use the supercharger. Anything less and I will add a little. Problem is this is highway miles. 70mph+ once I pass FW. Of course the traffic through FW SUCKS in the morning but we will take whatever route RUBY says is best. I have the nav set to 5 minutes as the time needed save before a reroute.

My preplanning yesterday on the car's Nav system shows a 2 hour drive time with usage of 43% each way.

I also checked abetterrouteplanner.com

It's choice of MODEL 3 LONG RANGE with 19" Wheels uses a default of 286 Wh/mi.
So the round trip says it will use 57% each way! Necessitating a 13 minute stop at the Waco Supercharger at a cost of $2.60

I am hoping that this is not the case as that is an extra 14% each way.


----------



## Michael Russo

@LUXMAN , of cours I'm still a newbie at this so please takes this with a grain of salt. 
When I picked up Red Dragon last week, the previous owner recommended not to take battery down to much more than 15-20%... He also said it's better to stop more often for shorter times than the opposite...

Any particular reason, besides cost, why you would not want to juice up in Waco?

Have a safe ride!!


----------



## LUXMAN

Michael Russo said:


> @LUXMAN , of cours I'm still a newbie at this so please takes this with a grain of salt.
> When I picked up Red Dragon last week, the previous owner recommended not to take battery down to much more than 15-20%... He also said it's better to stop more often for shorter times than the opposite...
> 
> Any particular reason, besides cost, why you would not want to juice up in Waco?
> 
> Have a safe ride!!


Well good question. As a long time Leaf driver I am not afraid to take the battery down low. Mostly outta necessity in that case! 
But while I have heard that advice before, I haven't seen any warnings from Tesla not to do it. It mentions not taking it down to zero. 
So today is more of a test of her capabilities. See how it performs. Like what if you pass one SC and wanna get to the next, what kinda Hwy range can I expect. 
But other than that I wouldn't do it on a regular basis. In fact I wouldn't do it on a road trip as it would prob make the next stop longer than if I had done the one in between. 
I charge her to 80% when I am home and leave her plugged in at night as recommended.


----------



## 3V Pilot

Michael Russo said:


> @LUXMAN , of cours I'm still a newbie at this so please takes this with a grain of salt.
> When I picked up Red Dragon last week, the previous owner recommended not to take battery down to much more than 15-20%... He also said it's better to stop more often for shorter times than the opposite...
> 
> Any particular reason, besides cost, why you would not want to juice up in Waco?
> 
> Have a safe ride!!


From what I understand (and I'm no expert here) the probelm isn't having a SOC less than 20% or above 90%, it's just not good to leave it there for any period of time. So, if you recharge right away or use it from 100% right away, it really doesn't have a negative effect on the batteries.

@LUXMAN I'll find it interesting to see what kind of results you get on this trip. Thanks for being the test mule and posting the info. My bet is that you'll need some juice, especially after driving at 70+mph for any lenght of time.


----------



## Quicksilver

Mike Land said:


> From what I understand (and I'm no expert here) the probelm isn't having a SOC less than 20% or above 90%, it's just not good to leave it there for any period of time. So, if you recharge right away or use it from 100% right away, it really doesn't have a negative effect on the batteries.
> 
> @LUXMAN I'll find it interesting to see what kind of results you get on this trip. Thanks for being the test mule and posting the info. My bet is that you'll need some juice, especially after driving at 70+mph for any lenght of time.


I am curious too! we have our annual trip to a condo in Galveston in August and I have started the planning process of which SC to stop at and how much to discharge and recharge, etc...typically, we drive between 70 to 75mph with the AC on since it is August in TX.


----------



## Pescakl1

LUXMAN said:


> Ruby Woo's First Long Drive
> 
> So we decided to take a day trip to Waco. This will be the first long range test for Ruby. The trip is about 125 miles each way from our house. So with her 100% range of 313 miles, it should be doable, right? Well we will see.


If you plan some sightseeing over there, try to find some L2 free charger, so you can fill it up a bit while doing something else.

Looking forward reading your journey


----------



## LUXMAN

Mike Land said:


> From what I understand (and I'm no expert here) the probelm isn't having a SOC less than 20% or above 90%, it's just not good to leave it there for any period of time. So, if you recharge right away or use it from 100% right away, it really doesn't have a negative effect on the batteries.
> 
> @LUXMAN I'll find it interesting to see what kind of results you get on this trip. Thanks for being the test mule and posting the info. My bet is that you'll need some juice, especially after driving at 70+mph for any lenght of time.


I agree with not leaving it 100% (or very low). If I need to top off, I try to time it so that it done charging when I am nearing my departure time.


----------



## LUXMAN

Pescakl1 said:


> If you plan some sightseeing over there, try to find some L2 free charger, so you can fill it up a bit while doing something else.
> 
> Looking forward reading your journey


I actually looked and there is not a destination charger nearby or free J1772 where I will be


----------



## LUXMAN

So we went to depart this morning and this is what the Nav was projecting.










So a little more at 46% (vs planning 43%) but doable. But it was wanting to make me go a weird, longer way. I was thinking of forcing it the way I wanted, then I checked another traffic app and apparently I-35W was shut down from a jackknifed Semi! So much for planning.


----------



## LUXMAN

So great job on the routing for traffic Tesla! The route was pretty close in mileage. About 5 miles longer. I drove with traffic but not crazy fast. Most of this was highway miles. Like 95% above 55 mph. Up to 78mph.
We got done with our visit and ready to head back with this...










So little higher Wh/mi then planned but ok since I did speed it up in places.

For the return trip, the Nav said this










EDIT: 95% *ABOVE *55mph


----------



## LUXMAN

With traffic being crazy today and the semi still having 35 shut down on the other side, we didn't wanna chance having to stop, so.......
Ruby visited her first Supercharger!










We got there with this










And added 45 miles / 15% in about 10 minutes. Enough time to get a free hot chocolate from Collin Street Bakery.


----------



## LUXMAN

So on the way back we let the electrons flow. Generally 5 over, but this one semi was pissing me off so jumped from 80 to 100 in nothin flat!
Pretty good traffic and made it home with 22%










So I guess in the end I coulda made it back with 7% or about 24 miles. 
So let's be real. You won't be getting 300 miles at highway speed. I think we all know that but 250 is pretty doable. It was crazy headwinds on the way down there. But good tailwinds on the way back. Temps were ok. So only used the air a little on way down but most of the way back to keep it from getting to stuffy and warm in the cabin. Of course winter will be tough with the heater. But I bet the AC doesn't use as much energy as the heater, just like in the Leaf.

So the Tesla Nav was closer to actual than abetterrouteplanner, but it was in between the two.


----------



## LUXMAN

Nice day to see the sights in Waco


















And I even found something for @TrevP 's. cat, Nutmeg....


----------



## 3V Pilot

Oh man, you chickened out on getting home with 5%, oh yee of little faith!...... (I would of done the same)


----------



## LUXMAN

Mike Land said:


> Oh man, you chickened out on getting home with 5%, oh yee of little faith!...... (I would of done the same)


HaHa! They use to show us that during safety briefs in the AF.


----------



## 3V Pilot

LUXMAN said:


> HaHa! They use to show us that during safety briefs in the AF.


I figured you'd seen it before, that's my old stomping grounds on Ft. Campbell.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> With traffic being crazy today and the semi still having 35 shut down on the other side, we didn't wanna chance having to stop, so.......
> Ruby visited her first Supercharger!
> 
> View attachment 7273
> 
> 
> We got there with this
> 
> View attachment 7277
> 
> 
> And added 45 miles / 15% in about 10 minutes. Enough time to get a free hot chocolate from Collin Street Bakery.
> 
> View attachment 7275


Ha! I know that SC place...next to Collin Street Bakery. We always stop there for food and rest when we go to Austin or San Antonio. Always envious of those Tesla people super charging their Teslas. Now I'll be doing that soon too! 

Edit: Since I've never supercharged...do you just plug in and that's it right? No special handshake between the car and the supercharger right? Thanks!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Quicksilver said:


> Edit: Since I've never supercharged...do you just plug in and that's it right? No special handshake between the car and the supercharger right? Thanks!


Just plug it in and magic!


----------



## Quicksilver

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Just plug it in and magic!


Thanks @SoFlaModel3 ! simple is good...of course we get charged for the juice and that's ok...supporting Tesla!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Quicksilver said:


> Thanks @SoFlaModel3 ! simple is good...of course we get charged for the juice and that's ok...supporting Tesla!


I'm glad to pay for the juice as necessary (rarely) and at a fraction of the cost of smelly gas


----------



## MGallo

LUXMAN said:


> Nice day to see the sights in Waco
> 
> View attachment 7279
> 
> View attachment 7280
> 
> 
> And I even found something for @TrevP 's. cat, Nutmeg....
> 
> View attachment 7281


Oh man, you guys went to Magnolia! Jelly! My brother lives in Waxahachie so we could do that on our next trip to TX, but none planned right now.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Ha! I know that SC place...next to Collin Street Bakery. We always stop there for food and rest when we go to Austin or San Antonio. Always envious of those Tesla people super charging their Teslas. Now I'll be doing that soon too!
> 
> Edit: Since I've never supercharged...do you just plug in and that's it right? No special handshake between the car and the supercharger right? Thanks!


 Yup, plugged it in and it just started. When I was done, I thought the session info would be on the screen at the bottom, but as soon as it stopped, the info was gone and there is nothing in the PAST SUPERCHARGING part of the screen and no cost info. I will check and see if it shows up this morning


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> Oh man, you guys went to Magnolia! Jelly! My brother lives in Waxahachie so we could do that on our next trip to TX, but none planned right now.


It was neat to see, but it really did not take too long as we go there about 915am. The lines were not crazy yet and there wasn't much going on but shopping. They have a large area where they do events and I bet weekend could have some fun events in there.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Yup, plugged it in and it just started. When I was done, I thought the session info would be on the screen at the bottom, but as soon as it stopped, the info was gone and there is nothing in the PAST SUPERCHARGING part of the screen and no cost info. I will check and see if it shows up this morning


@LUXMAN, what are you doing up at 3:47AM talking about cars? I know, it's not just any car...its a Tesla Model 3.  Thanks for the info anyhow...


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> @LUXMAN, what are you doing up at 3:47AM talking about cars? I know, it's not just any car...its a Tesla Model 3.  Thanks for the info anyhow...


Ha! If you only knew! 
Plus gotta get to the gym as they open at 4 and I get to control the radio if I am there first. 

But seriously, I have to be at work at 5 am allot of the time so I am on an early schedule all the time.

Ooo, I hear thunder....guess I gotta wait to wash Ruby this morning.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Ha! If you only knew!
> Plus gotta get to the gym as they open at 4 and I get to control the radio if I am there first.
> 
> But seriously, I have to be to mork at 5am allot of the time so I am on an early schedule all the time.
> 
> Ooo, I hear thunder....guess I gotta wait to wash Ruby this morning.


I am typically still dreaming about something around 4AM...even 5AM...Haha!  Yes, it looks like rain today in DFW.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Quicksilver said:


> I am typically still dreaming about something around 4AM...even 5AM...Haha!  Yes, it looks like rain today in DFW.


You can track my posting habits ... up and 5, check M3OC, go run, go to work, repeat.


----------



## Quicksilver

SoFlaModel3 said:


> You can track my posting habits ... up and 5, check M3OC, go run, go to work, repeat.


I sometimes feel like Bill Murray in "Groundhog Day." Most of us live within a routine and at times, I am tired of it!!  Not all of us can live the vicarious life like Elon and be sleeping in our offices. Maybe my boring routine is ok after all...especially if I have a Model 3 to do the routine in.


----------



## MGallo

LUXMAN said:


> Ha! If you only knew!
> Plus gotta get to the gym as they open at 4 and I get to control the radio if I am there first.
> 
> But seriously, I have to be at work at 5 am allot of the time so I am on an early schedule all the time.
> 
> Ooo, I hear thunder....guess I gotta wait to wash Ruby this morning.


I actually took my wife's ICE car the other night because it was raining hard and I didn't want the 3 to get dirty (it was also going to sit out all night). In my defense, it was only 4 miles round trip.


----------



## GDN

Wow - not sure how I've missed this thread. Good to see the adventures of Ruby. I've never thought I needed a car cam, but that one is pretty sweet for $20, unless I mis read that. Hope you've avoided the hail out in your area, been plenty of it again the last week or two, the season is just getting started.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Wow - not sure how I've missed this thread. Good to see the adventures of Ruby. I've never thought I needed a car cam, but that one is pretty sweet for $20, unless I mis read that. Hope you've avoided the hail out in your area, been plenty of it again the last week or two, the season is just getting started.


Yup. $20 at THE WAL-MART

We did get marble sized hail here about 430pm. Nothing like last March 26th tho. I didn't even go look at the house to check things out. Guess I should but don't think it woulda hurt anything unless it dented the gutters. 
My old house got toasted in 2011 and again in 2017 plus the house we were building. I don't want another hailstorm until they get GigaFactory 2 running at full speed so I can get an insurance subsidized Solar Roof


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> Yup, plugged it in and it just started. When I was done, I thought the session info would be on the screen at the bottom, but as soon as it stopped, the info was gone and there is nothing in the PAST SUPERCHARGING part of the screen and no cost info. I will check and see if it shows up this morning


So cost for supercharging on Thursday has not shown up. So I checked my relatives account and it was there under HISTORY and NO CHARGE!


----------



## LUXMAN

Mike Land said:


> Oh man, you chickened out on getting home with 5%, oh yee of little faith!...... (I would of done the same)


Looks like Ben did what I wouldn't!


----------



## 3V Pilot

LUXMAN said:


> Looks like Ben did what I wouldn't!


Very cool, thanks for posting. I'm glad he mentions right up front that the car has been modified but I'm still surprised by the fact that Ben thought he should still get 310 miles. Lowering should help some especially at freeway speeds but his 20" rims are range killers! If he is going to do "real world tests" like he says it is, he really should go into more detail about it NOT being stock and he should not expect a stock range number. Plus so many other variables on range you will never get the same number.


----------



## JeopardE

Mike Land said:


> Very cool, thanks for posting. I'm glad he mentions right up front that the car has been modified but I'm still surprised by the fact that Ben thought he should still get 310 miles. Lowering should help some especially at freeway speeds but his 20" rims are range killers! If he is going to do "real world tests" like he says it is, he really should go into more detail about it NOT being stock and he should not expect a stock range number. Plus so many other variables on range you will never get the same number.


He also says he thought it was an 80kWh battery ... I remember a deep dive back then that confirmed 76kWh, which means the car stopped with 1kWh left at most. And it actually seems impressive that he made it that far with 20s.


----------



## LUXMAN

So this guy tried to get me SUNDAY morning!!






Woulda made a mess of that battery louver area


----------



## LUXMAN

So the wife and I were cruizin' in Ruby back from the WalMart and streaming some sweet old school rap and this popped up! OMG! It doesn't apply to the car but funny as hell. A great choice for some thumpin bass too!


----------



## GDN

Pretty dang funny song. What is your feedback on Slacker? You just create a station or pick one and go with it? You ask for specific songs or albums often? I hear it won't let you replay a song and some other small drawbacks. You prefer that to bluetooth from the phone? or USB stick?


----------



## LUXMAN

I love the slacker! The tune-in too! No commercials. And if I don’t like the song, no problem. Just thumbs down it and it advances or just click the wheel right and start another.
I have some stations that they had pre made that i favorited. Doing that makes a button that you can select later. I have stuff like 80s rock, classic rock, and Van Halen radio, which is based on me asking it play Van Halen.
Sometimes it comes up with some stuff that isn’t what I was looking for but all in all it’s awesome.
if I can think of something I can request it and I love that I don’t have to mess with my phone.
I guess I could use BT from my phone but I have heard all those songs and this can give me some stuff I haven’t heard in a long or never at all. Very cool.
Plus I don’t have to mess with my phone. Additionally my phone won’t group by genre. The service is included for 4 years. I will definitely re-up when it comes due. Not like XM that I dropped as soon as the trial period was over in my other cars


----------



## msjulie

Your Ruby looks to be having some good fun... when I took mine to San Diego one supercharger turned out to be free, no idea why but no complaints

I'm pretty sure I've heard from many places that good battery health means keeping it between 20 and 80 SOC on a day to day basis, I'm sure the occasional higher or lower state won't kill it uh unless you really do get it to zero. I'm too much of a chicken for that but getting it down to low percents sure does make watching 450+ mph charge rate fun to see.


----------



## victor

LUXMAN said:


> View attachment 7567
> So the wife and I were cruizin' in Ruby back from the WalMart and streaming some sweet old school rap and this popped up! OMG! It doesn't apply to the car but funny as hell. A great choice for some thumpin bass too!


Wanna more bass? Try this.


----------



## MGallo

LUXMAN said:


> View attachment 7474
> 
> 
> So this guy tried to get me SUNDAY morning!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woulda made a mess of that battery louver area


Okay, now that right there is totally a reason to have a dashcam.


----------



## MGallo

LUXMAN said:


> View attachment 7567
> So the wife and I were cruizin' in Ruby back from the WalMart and streaming some sweet old school rap and this popped up! OMG! It doesn't apply to the car but funny as hell. A great choice for some thumpin bass too!


Well you are playing Ice Ice Baby Radio. How often does Hammer Time come up? And did you thumbs up it or thumbs down it? ;^)~


----------



## MGallo

LUXMAN said:


> I love the slacker! The tune-in too! No commercials. And if I don't like the song, no problem. Just thumbs down it and it advances or just click the wheel right and start another.
> I have some stations that they had pre made that i favorited. Doing that makes a button that you can select later. I have stuff like 80s rock, classic rock, and Van Halen radio, which is based on me asking it play Van Halen.
> Sometimes it comes up with some stuff that isn't what I was looking for but all but in all it's awesome.
> if I can think of something I can request it and I love that I don't have to mess with my phone.
> I guess I could use BT from my phone but I have heard all those songs and this can give me some stuff I haven't heard in a long or never at all. Very cool.
> Plus I don't have to mess with my phone. Additionally my phone won't group by genre. The service is included for 4 years. I will definitely re-up when it comes due. Not like XM that I dropped as soon as the trial period was over in my other cars


I'm really digging Slacker and Tunein as well. My only complaint is what LUX said - you can't play the same song twice, or play an album and you can't back up, only forward (thumbs down actually never plays that song again, I presume only for that 'station'). For those reasons I do use my phone (I am actually on a 3 month trial for Apple Music right now because they have a million songs). You can sign up for a premium Slacker account which allows you to create playlists to play an album and I you can go backward and even scrub through a song, BUT once you log into that, you are essentially out of your Tesla account. I will probably sign up for premium after my 4 year free one runs out.


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> Well you are playing Ice Ice Baby Radio. How often does Hammer Time come up? And did you thumbs up it or thumbs down it? ;^)~


It came up a little later in the playlist and of course I gave it a THUMBS UP!


----------



## LUXMAN

victor said:


> Wanna more bass? Try this.


I'll be trying that one today!


----------



## LUXMAN

So Ruby has been having a Radio issue since I picked her up. I haven't said anything about it as I have been waiting for a resolution. We have been talking back and forth. They have even sent a special script to the car. No changes to its behavior with the update 14.13 I got last night. I can still use the radio but you can see what it doing in this video. I have to know the number of a local station so that I can search for it and favorite it so I can call it up later. Also I can't scan for a station.
The radio works just fine though. Even HD Radio. There has been some talk of changing out the tuner but still hoping for a software update. Apparently some original units had a problem because they came loaded with the test software from the Radio manufacturer and just needed an update, but this is baffling the engineers


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> So Ruby has been having a Radio issue since I picked her up. I haven't said anything about it as I have been waiting for a resolution. We have been talking back and forth. They have even sent a special script to the car. No changes to its behavior with the update 14.13 I got last night. I can still use the radio but you can see what it doing in this video. I have to know the number of a local station so that I can search for it and favorite it so I can call it up later. Also I can't scan for a station.
> The radio works just fine though. Even HD Radio. There has been some talk of changing out the tuner but still hoping for a software update. Apparently some original units had a problem because they came loaded with the test software from the Radio manufacturer and just needed an update, but this is baffling the engineers


So after much texting and talking to tesla, I get the following message about my radio today....

....We recommend bringing the vehicle in to service to have the connector inspected. They found the FM/DAB1 connection is showing 0, this means that's there is an open circuit. This leads the tuner being stuck at 87.7 MHZ. Either the FM/DAB1 connection at the Antenna Amplifier or on the tuner is not connected.

But when they called they said it would be a whole day appt. I will probably be stuck with a rental too. 

So I have appt at 1115 on Thurday to drop it off. More info to follow


----------



## LUXMAN

Wow! _* Ruby Woo Delicious*_ on a Cloudy day!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> Wow! _* Ruby Woo Delicious*_ on a Cloudy day!
> 
> View attachment 7753


Confirmed -- red looks great in all lighting conditions!


----------



## Brett

LUXMAN said:


> Wow! _* Ruby Woo Delicious*_ on a Cloudy day!


The more I see of the red in darker lighting conditions the more I feel like I made the wrong choice. That looks great! I saw a red Model 3 the other day sitting in the shadow of an overpass, waiting for a light, and I was practically drooling (it was a long light so I had plenty of time to stare).

Personally I don't like the red quite as much in full bright sunlight. The car still looks great, but it feels to "flashy" for me to want it for myself. It's the same problem I have with the blue.


----------



## LUXMAN

Brett said:


> The more I see of the red in darker lighting conditions the more I feel like I made the wrong choice. That looks great! I saw a red Model 3 the other day sitting in the shadow of an overpass, waiting for a light, and I was practically drooling (it was a long light so I had plenty of time to stare).
> 
> Personally I don't like the red quite as much in full bright sunlight. The car still looks great, but it feels to "flashy" for me to want it for myself. It's the same problem I have with the blue.


Yes it looks flashy in the light but I figure I am getting too old to care. The heart wants what the heart wants
Don't deny yourself, be flashy. You only live once :tearsofjoy:


----------



## Bokonon

Brett said:


> The more I see of the red in darker lighting conditions the more I feel like I made the wrong choice. That looks great! I saw a red Model 3 the other day sitting in the shadow of an overpass, waiting for a light, and I was practically drooling (it was a long light so I had plenty of time to stare).
> Personally I don't like the red quite as much in full bright sunlight. The car still looks great, but it feels to "flashy" for me to want it for myself.


That's exactly how I feel about multi-coat red too -- love looking at it (especially under lower lighting conditions), but it doesn't quite feel like the right fit for me. Though I did lease a red first-generation Volt for three years and loved it, (a) the color was not as bright as MCR, and (b) I entered into that relationship knowing it was just a short-term fling...


----------



## MGallo

Bokonon said:


> That's exactly how I feel about multi-coat red too -- love looking at it (especially under lower lighting conditions), but it doesn't quite feel like the right fit for me. Though I did lease a red first-generation Volt for three years and loved it, (a) the color was not as bright as MCR, and (b) I entered into that relationship knowing it was just a short-term fling...


Both of our cars for the last 17 years have been black and this time red felt right, though my wife's Model Y will be blue. I'm very happy with my choice, but I do like the blue too. I do wish it was a little brighter.


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> So after much texting and talking to tesla, I get the following message about my radio today....
> 
> ....We recommend bringing the vehicle in to service to have the connector inspected. They found the FM/DAB1 connection is showing 0, this means that's there is an open circuit. This leads the tuner being stuck at 87.7 MHZ. Either the FM/DAB1 connection at the Antenna Amplifier or on the tuner is not connected.
> 
> But when they called they said it would be a whole day appt. I will probably be stuck with a rental too.
> 
> So I have appt at 1115 on Thurday to drop it off. More info to follow


So I dropped RUBY off today at the Dallas SC to let them try to fix the radio.
I really am hoping it is just the connection and it will be quick. Hope to get her back tomorrow.

But while I was there, I brought up an issue that I found and was gonna just dismiss but saw it posted elsewhere.
When the front windows are down and you close the doors, they rattle. Specifically the window rattles inside the door. So hope they can fix that without messing anything up.

I also mentioned a scrape I found on the lower rocker below the rear passenger door. I cant say it was there when I picked it up. Could be from road debris. You can get a fingernail to catch on it . They said they would see if the detail guys can look at it and maybe touch it up. Hoping!!

Luckily they gave me a LOANER! Yay! Model S P85 ! YAY!! Its a 2013 with Air Suspension. No Autopilot. And it was FILTHY inside!! I actually vacuumed it when I got home and wiped it all down with interior wipes! Even a McDonalds French Fry between the seat and console!
Took some getting use to after the 3, but it is growing on me. Too big, rattles a bit from the interior pieces but it is fast!
It only has 46k miles but apparently those were hard miles. It is still way too dirty for me to own. This thing needs a major interior detail. BUT IT DOESN'T BURN GAS, so I am happy.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> So I dropped RUBY off today at the Dallas SC to let them try to fix the radio.
> I really am hoping it is just the connection and it will be quick. Hope to get her back tomorrow.
> 
> But while I was there, I brought up an issue that I found and was gonna just dismiss but saw it posted elsewhere.
> When the front windows are down and you close the doors, they rattle. Specifically the window rattles inside the door. So hope they can fix that without messing anything up.
> 
> I also mentioned a scrape I found on the lower rocker below the rear passenger door. I cant say it was there when I picked it up. Could be from road debris. You can get a fingernail to catch on it . They said they would see if the detail guys can look at it and maybe touch it up. Hoping!!
> 
> Luckily they gave me a LOANER! Yay! Model S P85 ! YAY!! Its a 2013 with Air Suspension. No Autopilot. And it was FILTHY inside!! I actually vacuumed it when I got home and wiped it all down with interior wipes! Even a McDonalds French Fry between the seat and console!
> Took some getting use to after the 3, but it is growing on me. Too big, rattles a bit from the interior pieces but it is fast!
> It only has 46k miles but apparently those were hard miles. It is still way too dirty for me to own. This thing needs a major interior detail. BUT IT DOESN'T BURN GAS, so I am happy.
> View attachment 7856


@LUXMAN, I forgot to ask the DS yesterday when I picked my 3 up...with Slacker and Tune-in, do we get a log in and password to use from Tesla since I recall it being free for some years? We missed each other at the service center by one day...were there any 3s waiting in the delivery room with people picking them up?


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> @LUXMAN, I forgot to ask the DS yesterday when I picked my 3 up...with Slacker and Tune-in, do we get a log in and password to use from Tesla since I recall it being free for some years? We missed each other at the service center by one day...were there any 3s waiting in the delivery room with people picking them up?


It is pre logged in. You don't need to do anything, it will just work on the Tesla Account. If oyu get a premium Slacker account you can use that if you want. Free for 4 years 
There was a silver and Grey 3 staged to be delivered.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> @LUXMAN, I forgot to ask the DS yesterday when I picked my 3 up...with Slacker and Tune-in, do we get a log in and password to use from Tesla since I recall it being free for some years? We missed each other at the service center by one day...were there any 3s waiting in the delivery room with people picking them up?


Just saw your other thread! Congrats! She is pretty! 
Cynthia did my delivery as well. She also corresponded with me several times before the car arrived. Tesla is lucky to have her


----------



## LUXMAN

UPDATE ON THE REPAIRS

I was in contact with the Dallas SC yesterday. This is what they said about my items...

1. Apparently the radio issue was a loose connector that needed to be plugged in.

2. Regarding the window rattle when they are down and doors are shut..."the noise that is heard from the door has been deemed normal by our engineering department at this time" 

3. Rocker Panel Paint ..."There is no way for us to touch up the damage on your rocker panel as the damage is too extensive to be covered up with touch up paint. They have recommended for you to seek that repair with one of our Tesla approved body shops"..... Ahhhhhhh, No. It is small, hidden from sight really and not "extensive". HA! I am sure they could do it but don't want to be responsible for it not looking exact, so that is fine.

4. One other thing I also talked to them about when I dropped it off.
Thanks to @SoFlaModel3 , I noticed the drivers A pillar trim panel is ever so slightly bowed in the middle. I asked about that and right away the tech standing there said that was a known issue and that there are more wires there and no clips right there but there is nothing to do about it.

So at least I get RUBY WOO back this morning. I drove the S loaner around a little more yesterday and got to like it more, but I definitely prefer the 3. Smaller, faster, better ride, more nimble, faster UI.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> UPDATE ON THE REPAIRS
> 
> I was in contact with the Dallas SC yesterday. This is what they said about my items...
> 
> 1. Apparently the radio issue was a loose connector that needed to be plugged in.
> 
> 2. Regarding the window rattle when they are down and doors are shut..."the noise that is heard from the door has been deemed normal by our engineering department at this time"
> 
> 3. Rocker Panel Paint ..."There is no way for us to touch up the damage on your rocker panel as the damage is too extensive to be covered up with touch up paint. They have recommended for you to seek that repair with one of our Tesla approved body shops"..... Ahhhhhhh, No. It is small, hidden from sight really and not "extensive". HA! I am sure they could do it but don't want to be responsible for it not looking exact, so that is fine.
> 
> 4. One other thing I also talked to them about when I dropped it off.
> Thanks to @SoFlaModel3 , I noticed the drivers A pillar trim panel is ever so slightly bowed in the middle. I asked about that and right away the tech standing there said that was a known issue and that there are more wires there and no clips right there but there is nothing to do about it.
> 
> So at least I get RUBY WOO back this morning. I drove the S loaner around a little more yesterday and got to like it more, but I definitely prefer the 3. Smaller, faster, better ride, more nimble, faster UI.


Interesting on #4...

I'm waiting on parts and then that will be "fixed". Curious how though given what you were told.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> UPDATE ON THE REPAIRS
> 
> I was in contact with the Dallas SC yesterday. This is what they said about my items...
> 
> 1. Apparently the radio issue was a loose connector that needed to be plugged in.
> 
> 2. Regarding the window rattle when they are down and doors are shut..."the noise that is heard from the door has been deemed normal by our engineering department at this time"
> 
> 3. Rocker Panel Paint ..."There is no way for us to touch up the damage on your rocker panel as the damage is too extensive to be covered up with touch up paint. They have recommended for you to seek that repair with one of our Tesla approved body shops"..... Ahhhhhhh, No. It is small, hidden from sight really and not "extensive". HA! I am sure they could do it but don't want to be responsible for it not looking exact, so that is fine.
> 
> 4. One other thing I also talked to them about when I dropped it off.
> Thanks to @SoFlaModel3 , I noticed the drivers A pillar trim panel is ever so slightly bowed in the middle. I asked about that and right away the tech standing there said that was a known issue and that there are more wires there and no clips right there but there is nothing to do about it.
> 
> So at least I get RUBY WOO back this morning. I drove the S loaner around a little more yesterday and got to like it more, but I definitely prefer the 3. Smaller, faster, better ride, more nimble, faster UI.


@LUXMAN, what piece is that you are referring to? Is it the triangle piece where the mirror is attached to?


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> @LUXMAN, what piece is that you are referring to? Is it the triangle piece where the mirror is attached to?


Its the soft fabric cover to the A-pillar on the drivers side. If you look down the side of the windshield you see the black line. The fabric runs along that piece and since it isn't uniform there is the tiniest of bows in the middle. It REALLY isn't anything I am worried about, but others have mentioned it so I asked. When I get the car back this morning I can take a picture. But you will say "What bow?" to wit I will respond "Exactly"


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Its the soft fabric cover to the A-pillar on the drivers side. If you look down the side of the windshield you see the black line. The fabric runs along that piece and since it isn't uniform there is the tiniest of bows in the middle. It REALLY isn't anything I am worried about, but others have mentioned it so I asked. When I get the car back this morning I can take a picture. But you will say "What bow?" to wit I will respond "Exactly"


Ok, I see, from my memory, I think mine is not perfect either but not too bad.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Ok, I see, from my memory, I think mine is not perfect either but not too bad.


Here it is. So nothing really to see here


----------



## 3V Pilot

LUXMAN said:


> Here it is. So nothing really to see here
> View attachment 7876


What bow?...lol


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> 1. Apparently the radio issue was a loose connector that needed to be plugged in.


So I got her back this morning. Turns out it was just an I hooked antenna wire in the trunk. Yay! Radio now works perfect!

Also, I saw at least 8 model 3s in the lot, 2 ready for delivery and there were several in the back waiting their turn for delivery.


----------



## LUXMAN

Mike Land said:


> What bow?...lol


Exactly!


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Here it is. So nothing really to see here
> View attachment 7876


I think mine is about the same as yours. So, it was no biggy for me. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Runt8

LUXMAN said:


> Here it is. So nothing really to see here
> View attachment 7876


It's hideous!


----------



## rxlawdude

Mike Land said:


> What bow?...lol


Perhaps he needs to be more stern with Tesla about the bow?


----------



## NIGHTHAWK017

@LUXMAN I drove through Lantana this morning on my way to grapevine and saw a red Model 3, I'm assuming it was you!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

My bow is worse (I think), which does give me hope it will be better after the replacement comes in. Still not a huge deal though.


----------



## LUXMAN

NIGHTHAWK017 said:


> @LUXMAN I drove through Lantana this morning on my way to grapevine and saw a red Model 3, I'm assuming it was you!


Really? What time? I left at 515 and went thru Flower Mound past GV Mills


----------



## LUXMAN

So couldn’t use my phone key this morning. So I deleted it and couldn’t make a new one. Then deleted and re downloaded the app and still can’t make phone key. Says it can communicate with the car but BT works for phone and app updates. 
Even rebooted the screen.
Guess I will try after work.
Why didn’t we go with a key fob again?

Hope they didn’t screw something up when they fixed radio yesterday


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> So couldn't use my phone key this morning. So I deleted it and couldn't make a new one. Then deleted and re downloaded the app and still can't make phone key. Says it can communicate with the car but BT works for phone and app updates.
> Even rebooted the screen.
> Guess I will try after work.
> Why didn't we go with a key fob again?
> 
> Hope they didn't screw something up when they fixed radio yesterday


Not having a key fob is still better even with a hiccup here or there!


----------



## 3V Pilot

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Not having a key fob is still better even with a hiccup here or there!


Ah, true first world problems to be sure, can't wait until I can have some of my own


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> So couldn't use my phone key this morning. So I deleted it and couldn't make a new one. Then deleted and re downloaded the app and still can't make phone key. Says it can communicate with the car but BT works for phone and app updates.
> Even rebooted the screen.
> Guess I will try after work.
> Why didn't we go with a key fob again?
> 
> Hope they didn't screw something up when they fixed radio yesterday


Ok. So I called Tesla Service. They said to check the touchscreen. Thr service centers disable the ability to use the mobile app so you don't lock them out. So hopefully that will fix it when I get off work.


----------



## LUXMAN

NIGHTHAWK017 said:


> @LUXMAN I drove through Lantana this morning on my way to grapevine and saw a red Model 3, I'm assuming it was you!


Maybe. I got RUBY back from service yesterday morning and brought her home, so maybe. What time?


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> Ok. So I called Tesla Service. They said to check the touchscreen. Thr service centers disable the ability to use the mobile app so you don't lock them out. So hopefully that will fix it when I get off work.


So got back to car and the box was checked already and I was able to make a new phone key, so....WTF???


----------



## NIGHTHAWK017

LUXMAN said:


> Really? What time? I left at 515 and went thru Flower Mound past GV Mills


It was right around 11AM on Justin Rd. 95% sure it was a model 3, I checked the handles. But it was like a 2/4 seconds.


----------



## LUXMAN

NIGHTHAWK017 said:


> It was right around 11AM on Justin Rd. 95% sure it was a model 3, I checked the handles. But it was like a 2/4 seconds.


Yeah, that was probably me as that was right when my buddy and I were coming back from the Service Center


----------



## emolas

That has become a topic here as well.(about A pillar trim panel)

https://forums.tesla.com/forum/forums/pillar-bulge-back#new


----------



## LUXMAN

So Ruby was acting weird yesterday after work. I posted this on the Key Card thread but thought I would add it to her running commentary.

I got back to my car yesterday after 2+ days parked at the airport and it didn't recognize the phone again. Sigh. So I opened the trunk with the app. But then I got the phone key working again by restarting the app. So I get in put my foot on the brake and NOTHING. Absolutely nothing! Pressed the brake couple times and finally it started. Weird but I am thinking it is nothing. Then I was at my buddy's house. As I was leaving, It started but the screen was blank! It went into reverse and all but no screen. Then all the sudden the screen came on and my seat moved to my position. Rest of drive was normal but I just drove home and parked and haven't been in it since. Wonder what it will do today??


----------



## 3V Pilot

Just curious if that is on an Android or iPhone?


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> So Ruby was acting weird yesterday after work. I posted this on the Key Card thread but thought I would add it to her running commentary.
> 
> I got back to my car yesterday after 2+ days parked at the airport and it didn't recognize the phone again. Sigh. So I opened the trunk with the app. But then I got the phone key working again by restarting the app. So I get in put my foot on the brake and NOTHING. Absolutely nothing! Pressed the brake couple times and finally it started. Weird but I am thinking it is nothing. Then I was at my buddy's house. As I was leaving, It started but the screen was blank! It went into reverse and all but no screen. Then all the sudden the screen came on and my seat moved to my position. Rest of drive was normal but I just drove home and parked and haven't been in it since. Wonder what it will do today??


I also had a couple of strange behaviors, one similar to yours with the black screen when I was backing out of the garage. Once I put it into drive, the screen came back normal. The second strange behavior relates to the backup camera coming up black as I was reversing from a parking space of a restaurant going back to work after lunch. However, when I came out to leave for the day at 5PM, the backup camera was showing up fine. I chalk these issues up to the software not at 100% yet. Eventually, it will be more stable, I hope. 

Edit: On the phone key issue, I have always been able to walk up to Quicksilver and open the door manually which is the way I want it to function. Walk-away lock seems to also work fine. I have an iPhone 6S.


----------



## LUXMAN

Mike Land said:


> Just curious if that is on an Android or iPhone?


iPhone 6


----------



## LUXMAN

So I went to pick up something with my wife today. Just so you know....this










Won't fit in here...









I know. I know. What were you thinking. But hey. 
It is 68" long and 16.5" in diameter. 
Wrapped in moving blankets, got it 80% in but the seats are not flat so it wouldn't go all the way in with the overhead bar. 
Ended up strapping it into the passenger seat laying down. Wrapped of course. Silly I know. But got it home with no problems. Just wish I had a pic of it and my wife in the back seat holding it for 45 minutes on the freeway!!


----------



## 3V Pilot

Seems like a great excuse to make the wife go on a "shopping diet". Your outside voice says...."But Honey, that won't fit in the Model 3" While the voice in your head says........... "Damn I'm glad I didn't buy the Model X"


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> So I went to pick up something with my wife today. Just so you know....this
> 
> View attachment 8130
> 
> 
> Won't fit in here...
> 
> View attachment 8131
> 
> I know. I know. What were you thinking. But hey.
> It is 68" long and 16.5" in diameter.
> Wrapped in moving blankets, got it 80% in but the seats are not flat so it wouldn't go all the way in with the overhead bar.
> Ended up strapping it into the passenger seat laying down. Wrapped of course. Silly I know. But got it home with no problems. Just wish I had a pic of it and my wife in the back seat holding it for 45 minutes on the freeway!!


@LUXMAN, how come you are not using the UMC that came with the car? I may have missed your explanation in a previous post, but if you have a 14-50 or even a 14-30 outlet (need adapter from Tesla), you can use your UMC easily. I love using the UMC.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> @LUXMAN, how come you are not using the UMC that came with the car? I may have missed your explanation in a previous post, but if you have a 14-50 or even a 14-30 outlet (need adapter from Tesla), you can use your UMC easily. I love using the UMC.


Ahhh. Because I still have to also charge this....










We still use it for errands (wife is driving it more and saving gas) and my son got his license TODAY in it! My insurance bill just jumped by 40% this morning!

He will be using it for the next couple of years and maybe beyond depending where he goes to college.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Ahhh. Because I still have to also charge this....
> 
> View attachment 8147
> 
> 
> We still use it for errands (wife is driving it more and saving gas) and my son got his license TODAY in it! My insurance bill just jumped by 40% this morning!
> 
> He will be using it for the next couple of years and maybe beyond depending where he goes to college.


That makes sense! 40% is crazy!  I am sure he'll enjoy driving the Leaf.


----------



## LUXMAN

So we were out of Avocado last night! I used it as an excuse to run to the store before dinner and this was on my Slacker 
Any excuse to drive RUBY WOO!


----------



## NJturtlePower

LUXMAN said:


> View attachment 8131


What kind of trunk mat to you have there? Same inside and in the Frunk?


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> That makes sense! 40% is crazy!  I am sure he'll enjoy driving the Leaf.


Not to enough to kill me though. Extra $78 a month


----------



## LUXMAN

NJturtlePower said:


> What kind of trunk mat to you have there? Same inside and in the Frunk?


In the Trunk and Frunk, I have the Tesla cargo mats they sell online. I bought them in February after I configured.
They are actually made by weathertech but say MODEL 3 on them. 
I am waiting for Tesla to offer all weather floor mats or I will buy them from weathertech, whoever is first to market


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Not to enough to kill me though. Extra $78 a month


True. That is not too exorbitant. My son is 9 so, it'll be awhile before he drives...thank goodness. By the time he is ready to drive, he will just call up a ride via his phone and it will pick him up autonomously.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> True. That is not too exorbitant. My son is 9 so, it'll be awhile before he drives...thank goodness. By the time he is ready to drive, he will just call up a ride via his phone and it will pick him up autonomously.


I will be sad if that day comes. I like to drive and dont want to be driven around by Johnny Cab!


----------



## 3V Pilot

LUXMAN said:


> I will be sad if that day comes. I like to drive and dont want to be driven around by Johnny Cab!
> View attachment 8350


I agree but the reality is that once it's cheaper to have your "Google Ride" or "Tesla Fleet" monthly subscription for all of your personal transportation needs, nobody will ever need to learn to drive again. In a few decades once all cars are mandated to be self driving I can easily see a future where you'll the only steering wheel you will ever see will be in museums. Safer? yes, but I'm glad I'll be long gone by then, I enjoy driving way too much!


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> I will be sad if that day comes. I like to drive and dont want to be driven around by Johnny Cab!
> View attachment 8350


Exactly, this old man (me) will still want to drive cause I love to drive!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> Then it just just comes out by the camera in the top right of the windshield.
> 
> View attachment 6904
> 
> 
> View attachment 6906
> 
> 
> And from this view, you can see it is less visible than some other Dash Cams
> 
> View attachment 6905


Still happy? I have started to think more and more about a dash cam...


----------



## Quicksilver

Mike Land said:


> I agree but the reality is that once it's cheaper to have your "Google Ride" or "Tesla Fleet" monthly subscription for all of your personal transportation needs, nobody will ever need to learn to drive again. In a few decades once all cars are mandated to be self driving I can easily see a future where you'll the only steering wheel you will ever see will be in museums. Safer? yes, but I'm glad I'll be long gone by then, I enjoy driving way too much!


Congrats! @Mike Land on taking delivery of your 3!!


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Still happy? I have started to think more and more about a dash cam...


Sure am. I upgraded the one in my Leaf to this one too as my son is now driving it. 
I haven't needed to check any video lately. But I know it's running since the screen turns on at start up then when the screen blanks the little light blinks. But it isn't distracting since it is outta the way and you have to move over to see it.


----------



## 3V Pilot

Quicksilver said:


> Congrats! @Mike Land on taking delivery of your 3!!


Thanks! Even after obessing daily and reading every scrap of info, this car is still a bit overhwelming......and I'm enjoying every minute of it!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> Sure am. I upgraded the one in my Leaf to this one too as my son is now driving it.
> I haven't needed to check any video lately. But I know it's running since the screen turns on at start up then when the screen blanks the little light blinks. But it isn't distracting since it is outta the way and you have to move over to see it.


Thanks I'm really considering it. Possibly BlackVue, but that one you got could be purchased 8 times over and still be cheaper


----------



## KGTES

Mike Land said:


> Thanks! Even after obessing daily and reading every scrap of info, this car is still a bit overhwelming......and I'm enjoying every minute of it!


@Mike Land !, my fellow Scottsdale line-stander, CONGRATS!, White was my 2nd choice color, still in honeymoon phase?


----------



## 3V Pilot

KGTES said:


> @Mike Land !, my fellow Scottsdale line-stander, CONGRATS!, White was my 2nd choice color, still in honeymoon phase?


Funny because Red was my first choice.....then I saw it in white and well, the rest is history. You signature says we reserved at the same time, you configured 4 days after me, and you are still waiting on a VIN? It goes pretty quick once you get the VIN but I'm surprised you don't have one by now. Hopefully soon!

Oh, and as far as the Honeymoon phase goes, I'm not sure that will ever go away with this car. You know what they say......Once you go Tesla, You never........(I actually don't know what they say but we really should make something up!)


----------



## Prof. B

Mike Land said:


> Funny because Red was my first choice.....then I saw it in white and well, the rest is history. You signature says we reserved at the same time, you configured 4 days after me, and you are still waiting on a VIN? It goes pretty quick once you get the VIN but I'm surprised you don't have one by now. Hopefully soon!
> 
> Oh, and as far as the Honeymoon phase goes, I'm not sure that will ever go away with this car. You know what they say......Once you go Tesla, You never........(I actually don't know what they say but we really should make something up!)


Once you go Tesla, you never go elsewhah?


----------



## Prof. B

Mike Land said:


> Funny because Red was my first choice.....then I saw it in white and well, the rest is history. You signature says we reserved at the same time, you configured 4 days after me, and you are still waiting on a VIN? It goes pretty quick once you get the VIN but I'm surprised you don't have one by now. Hopefully soon!
> 
> Oh, and as far as the Honeymoon phase goes, I'm not sure that will ever go away with this car. You know what they say......Once you go Tesla, You never........(I actually don't know what they say but we really should make something up!)


Once you go Tesla, you forget the restla?


----------



## KGTES

Mike Land said:


> Funny because Red was my first choice.....then I saw it in white and well, the rest is history. You signature says we reserved at the same time, you configured 4 days after me, and you are still waiting on a VIN? It goes pretty quick once you get the VIN but I'm surprised you don't have one by now. Hopefully soon!
> 
> Oh, and as far as the Honeymoon phase goes, I'm not sure that will ever go away with this car. You know what they say......Once you go Tesla, You never........(I actually don't know what they say but we really should make something up!)


Ya, tell me about it, still no VIN for me :rage:. I found out that my exact time of reservation was 1.44pm.
First, I got passed over due to a glitch which was fixed, so I lost a few days of config time there.
Then, the Canadians came, then the Washingtonians came.
So, now I am all zen-like and thinking it will come when it will come, no sense in pulling my hair out over something I have absolutely no control over...:innocent:
So long as I don't miss out on the full federal credit, I am good. Maybe they will improve QC before I get mine.
Maybe I will be able to take delivery in the new Plano, SC that is opening tomorrow, which will be a lot closer than the Dallas, SC.
See, zen-like optimism...


----------



## Quicksilver

KGTES said:


> Ya, tell me about it, still no VIN for me :rage:. I found out that my exact time of reservation was 1.44pm.
> First, I got passed over due to a glitch which was fixed, so I lost a few days of config time there.
> Then, the Canadians came, then the Washingtonians came.
> So, now I am all zen-like and thinking it will come when it will come, no sense in pulling my hair out over something I have absolutely no control over...:innocent:
> So long as I don't miss out on the full federal credit, I am good. Maybe they will improve QC before I get mine.
> Maybe I will be able to take delivery in the new Plano, SC that is opening tomorrow, which will be a lot closer than the Dallas, SC.
> See, zen-like optimism...


Glad to see you at peace with it! It will come and before you know it, you're driving down the road and it hits you..."am I driving a Tesla Model 3?!...well, heck yes! I am in *my *Tesla Model 3!!"


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Glad to see you at peace with it! It will come and before you know it, you're driving down the road and it hits you..."am I driving a Tesla Model 3?!...well, heck yes! I am in *my *Tesla Model 3!!"


Exactly. It is hard to believe that after all that wait it actually came. Good thing I wasn't waiting for one from another manufacturer! I would still be waiting. 
We drove 86 miles yesterday (more than the range of my Leaf) without a care. 
It is worth the wait!


----------



## 3V Pilot

KGTES said:


> Ya, tell me about it, still no VIN for me :rage:. I found out that my exact time of reservation was 1.44pm.
> First, I got passed over due to a glitch which was fixed, so I lost a few days of config time there.
> Then, the Canadians came, then the Washingtonians came.
> So, now I am all zen-like and thinking it will come when it will come, no sense in pulling my hair out over something I have absolutely no control over...:innocent:
> So long as I don't miss out on the full federal credit, I am good. Maybe they will improve QC before I get mine.
> Maybe I will be able to take delivery in the new Plano, SC that is opening tomorrow, which will be a lot closer than the Dallas, SC.
> See, zen-like optimism...


Okay, well if you promise not to tell anybody I'll let you in on a little secret. Just about at the point where I had lost all hope of seeing my VIN I decided to go ahead and order the center caps and lug covers direct from the Tesla website. Then, within 2 days of being a "Tesla owner" (loosly used definition of course) I recieved my VIN.

Now remeber, this is the super-secret handshake so don't tell anybody else.......and if you forward this to 3 people you'll get a VIN.......


----------



## jsanford

Mine came the Monday after the wall charger was installed.


----------



## GDN

KGTES said:


> Ya, tell me about it, still no VIN for me :rage:. I found out that my exact time of reservation was 1.44pm.
> First, I got passed over due to a glitch which was fixed, so I lost a few days of config time there.
> Then, the Canadians came, then the Washingtonians came.
> So, now I am all zen-like and thinking it will come when it will come, no sense in pulling my hair out over something I have absolutely no control over...:innocent:
> So long as I don't miss out on the full federal credit, I am good. Maybe they will improve QC before I get mine.
> Maybe I will be able to take delivery in the new Plano, SC that is opening tomorrow, which will be a lot closer than the Dallas, SC.
> See, zen-like optimism...


I got your feeling. I've ordered a few vehicles in the past and I could barely make it through the day waiting on the next word. I've been trying to get the trade ready to sell or trade and work has been a bit busy/stressful lately, so I've just tried to take a zen approach to this one. I check for the VIN a few times a day and stay in these forums, but maybe I'm just getting too old to lose too much sleep over it as well. I trust that every day I have to wait, quality, etc will continue to improve. The only thing I have now is will my 60 day loan guarantee hold out. Didn't think there would be any way I'd hit 60 days, but I'm 30 days since configuration today. Will just take it one day at a time.

@KGTES - you've got aeros and until yesterday Tesla was rocking on those, but the 19's VIN's started getting handed out again, yesterday so who knows what their next move or make will be.

I'm indifferent on which SC would deliver, I'm about halfway between the two, but work just around the corner from Love Field, so that is where it will likely go for service when needed.


----------



## LUXMAN

Ok. For all the 40-something's in the UK (mainly) waiting patiently for their Model 3, I want you know it will be worth the wait and that this is available on SLACKER


----------



## LUXMAN

So this is a weird thing that just happened.....
I had to run a few streets over to pick something up from a friends house (its 90 degrees).
So I had the AC blowing. I pull up out front and get out. I have my phone with me and not in the car....I close the door and the it stays on with the AC blowing!!! Even as I got to the door and talked for a few minutes, it stayed on!
I don't know what I did to cause this. So I came home and parked in the garage and everything shut down normally???? WTF??? I have wanted a way to keep it running while I do short errand like the S can do but I don't think this is the official camper mode! I am also gonna post this under the new software thread.


----------



## 3V Pilot

LUXMAN said:


> So this is a weird thing that just happened.....
> I had to run a few streets over to pick something up from a friends house (its 90 degrees).
> So I had the AC blowing. I pull up out front and get out. I have my phone with me and not in the car....I close the door and the it stays on with the AC blowing!!! Even as I got to the door and talked for a few minutes, it stayed on!
> I don't know what I did to cause this. So I came home and parked in the garage and everything shut down normally???? WTF??? I have wanted a way to keep it running while I do short errand like the S can do but I don't think this is the official camper mode! I am also gonna post this under the new software thread.


How far away were you from the car? I'd say if less than 20' it probably still had a Bluetooth connection. Beyond that distance is usually when my mirrors will fold. This would be the only reason I would think it might stay on.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Mike Land said:


> How far away were you from the car? I'd say if less than 20' it probably still had a Bluetooth connection. Beyond that distance is usually when my mirrors will fold. This would be the only reason I would think it might stay on.


In my car the second I close the door the car is off (including with 18.13).


----------



## LUXMAN

Mike Land said:


> How far away were you from the car? I'd say if less than 20' it probably still had a Bluetooth connection. Beyond that distance is usually when my mirrors will fold. This would be the only reason I would think it might stay on.


I was a good 30' away. Not normal for her. It usually shuts off as soon as I close the door. This time the screen stayed on, the AC stayed on (you could here the blower running outside the car) and the eyebrow lights stayed on. Plus stayed unlocked. Mirrors didn't fold.


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> In my car the second I close the door the car is off (including with 18.13).


I tried to replicate it this morning and couldn't do it. The only way I could is if I leave the door ajar. I know I didn't last night but for some reason the car thought so. So I guess if you need to leave it running with no one inside and want the air to stay on, just close the door so that it isn't all the way shut....we need camper mode


----------



## msjulie

My 'done driving' habits (fwiw):

- turn down the volume 
- turn climate controls to off
- turn off heated seats (well not so much this time of year)

I do this so that getting out of the car is consistent - like you, I've seen it keep the climate running longer than I expect it to but it always does shut off when I walk away. I'm just impatient  

A note about the car not recognizing; with some recent software update, my car now seems to go into deeper sleep overnight (screen reboots in the morning). I'm ok with this if it's saving energy. Sometimes I have to flip BT on/off on the phone (iPhone) as that seems to 'fix' things faster than any other hacking about does..

Sometimes I have to use the app to unlock the car because it's quicker than waiting for the BT to wake it up/unlock.. that can be annoying but I've come to learn to always make sure the app is running when I'm heading to the car - Tesla folks should have the background refresh running in the app to keep it fresh vs letting iOS kill it.. niggle...


----------



## LUXMAN

I have posted this as well in the lastest software update thread. but in regards to the SLOWING DOWN with this last update.... I have felt that the acceleration has slowed after the new update. So today I did a little test. Very Scientific mind you, but I got it as close as I could with traffic and used my editing software to get the time from when I mashed it to it clicked over to 60mph. Results 2 => 60 mph in 5.67 seconds.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> I have posted this as well in the lastest software update thread. but in regards to the SLOWING DOWN with this last update.... I have felt that the acceleration has slowed after the new update. So today I did a little test. Very Scientific mind you, but I got it as close as I could with traffic and used my editing software to get the time from when I mashed it to it clicked over to 60mph. Results 2 => 60 mph in 5.67 seconds.


5.67 seconds!  That is not acceptable! Quicksilver wouldn't be Quick if it's that slow. I guess I am going to have to try that 0-60 sometimes soon.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> 5.67 seconds!  That is not acceptable! Quicksilver wouldn't be Quick if it's that slow. I guess I am going to have to try that 0-60 sometimes soon.


You will notice I was in your neck of the woods when I did that


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> You will notice I was in your neck of the woods when I did that


Yes indeed! 121 has some nice open stretches that is conducive to flooring it!  Especially during non-rush hours.


----------



## KGTES

LUXMAN said:


> I have posted this as well in the lastest software update thread. but in regards to the SLOWING DOWN with this last update.... I have felt that the acceleration has slowed after the new update. So today I did a little test. Very Scientific mind you, but I got it as close as I could with traffic and used my editing software to get the time from when I mashed it to it clicked over to 60mph. Results 2 => 60 mph in 5.67 seconds.


What?! 5.67s, that is unacceptable. I have to admit, this is very dissappointing, even though people say it 'feel's fast and 0-60 don't matter, it's the 20-60 that matters etc. 
@Quicksilver how are you faring?


----------



## Quicksilver

KGTES said:


> What?! 5.67s, that is unacceptable. I have to admit, this is very dissappointing, even though people say it 'feel's fast and 0-60 don't matter, it's the 20-60 that matters etc.
> @Quicksilver how are you faring?


Haven't "tested" 0-60 time yet. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## msjulie

0-60, 20-60, 60-? they all matter...


----------



## tencate

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/“chill”-mode-impact-on-performance.6961/

Still waiting to do a test with CHILL mode and get some braking distances (next weekend maybe). I haven't noticed any change in the car's performance.


----------



## LUXMAN

ROAD TRIP TODAY!

Today I am taking my son to summer camp in east Texas.
About 145 miles each way.
Temps about 92°.
Can she make it?
Strangely, the Nav says it will take 91% to do the Round Trip.
Due to the heat and time at the camp I am gonna have to check out the Lindale Supercharger.
Gonna try to be efficient and will post the results.


----------



## LUXMAN

We made it. Not a hard drive. Look at this place! Man, I never got to do this as a kid! Closest I got was Basic Training and Survival school but there, people were yelling at me, not signing campfire songs!


----------



## LUXMAN

So looking at the numbers.... I left with 310 miles of range. I averaged what I would guestimate as 73mph for most of the time. With the AC blowing at 72 degrees ....So I wasn't the most efficient. But we had a good time listening to different Comedians via the streaming....funny when you let your 16 yr old boy pick the entertainment (mom wasn't there ).
But as seen above, 134 and 154 = 288 and not 310 
So when I got there I brought up the return route and this is what it said....








So it thinks I can get back with 5%....I wasn't gonna try since after driving all afternoon, I didn't want to sit at a Level 2 near my house.


----------



## LUXMAN

So I got there with 154 left, but had to sit for almost an hour before the gates opened with the AC running. So when I went to leave I had only 150 miles left...








And the UI was showing traffic on the route home...









So the Nav recommended that I stop at the LINDALE SC for 15 minutes...


----------



## LUXMAN

So I got to the SC with 128 remaining and 114 to go, so I guess I could make it, but I have been running 274Wh/mi and not 250. That would be 31.2 kW instead of 28.5 kW. At the higher consumption rate, that would eat another 10 miles, so I figure I coulda gotten home with 4 miles remaining 

















So 15 minutes on the SC and I should get home with 19%....

But this amazed me.....I actually touched 116kW and 451mi/hr during the charge!!!!










So in that 15 minutes it added 87 miles. I was gonna check the kW but as I got back to the car, 5 guys walked up to ask about it. So I figure I got 21.75kW added (based on 250Wh/mi). The charge was $2.80. Only 18.67 cents per minute vs. the stated 25 cents per minute for Texas. But more importantly, that is about 12.9 cents per kW!! My house is 9.2 cents. So that is a great deal IMO!


----------



## LUXMAN

So in the end I got home with 92 miles. So if I hadn't charged I would have made it home with 5 miles. And I figured 4 above. 
Glad I didn't however as what I found after this trip is that Road Trips and NO BIG DEAL and a NON ISSUE in the LR 3. I just drove with the flow of traffic and enjoyed the car! All the mental gymnastics were not necessary. I knew that going in but wanted to check and document for anyone wanting to know.










As far as efficiency goes, you can see that it got better on the way back....IDK about the wind but dropping the kid and his camp gear lightened the load by at least 220#s, so that probably accounts for the extra mile I would have gotten home with if I had not charged.


----------



## GDN

Very sweet information on the trip. The most interesting part to me - you sat in TX heat for an hour with the AC on and only used 4 miles of range? That is pretty incredible.


----------



## LUXMAN

So now it is time for my VACATION!

Make sure to check out the Divers Paradise thread this upcoming week!

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/the-divers-paradise.6257/


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Very sweet information on the trip. The most interesting part to me - you sat in TX heat for an hour with the AC on and only used 4 miles of range? That is pretty incredible.


Yup! Luckily we were in the shade of those tall trees and there was cloud cover for awhile. That helped. But man, all those SUVs were in line with their engines running. 
I was the only Tesla that I saw. But some of the young counselors Loved the 3.


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> So in that 15 minutes it added 87 miles. I was gonna check the kW but as I got back to the car, 5 guys walked up to ask about it. So I figure I got 21.75kW added (based on 250Wh/mi). The charge was $2.80. Only 18.67 cents per minute vs. the stated 25 cents per minute for Texas. But more importantly, that is about 12.9 cents per kW!! My house is 9.2 cents. So that is a great deal IMO!


Little update on charges. 
1. Since I was talking to the first guy at the car, I mindlessly unplugged the car since it was done. Good thing since I didn't see/hear the notification that the charge was done and totally forgot about IDLE fees. So no charges for that.

2. I was mistaken in the Supercharger Cost in Texas. It is 20¢/10¢. And that is inclusive of taxes. Here is a view of the receipt from the session. Also it only charged for 14 minutes. But that is still 12.9 cents per kW My house is 9.7 cents (counting the district fee as a tax! --I didn't add the fee earlier)


----------



## MGallo

LUXMAN said:


> Little update on charges.
> 1. Since I was talking to the first guy at the car, I mindlessly unplugged the car since it was done. Good thing since I didn't see/hear the notification that the charge was done and totally forgot about IDLE fees. So no charges for that.
> 
> 2. I was mistaken in the Supercharger Cost in Texas. It is 20¢/10¢. And that is inclusive of taxes. Here is a view of the receipt from the session. Also it only charged for 14 minutes. But that is still 12.9 cents per kW My house is 9.7 cents (counting the district fee as a tax! --I didn't add the fee earlier)
> 
> View attachment 9691


Where did you find hat receipt? Was it emailed to your or in your mytesla account somewhere? I supercharged a couple weeks ago and other than an amount that shows up on my charging screen, I never saw a receipt in either place.


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> Where did you find hat receipt? Was it emailed to your or in your mytesla account somewhere? I supercharged a couple weeks ago and other than an amount that shows up on my charging screen, I never saw a receipt in either place.


There was a new option at the top of MyTesla page this morning HISTORY. When I clicked it, it opened a new page with the charges and an option to see the receipt. Plus they have already charged my CC.


----------



## Dogwhistle

LUXMAN said:


> Little update on charges.
> 1. Since I was talking to the first guy at the car, I mindlessly unplugged the car since it was done. Good thing since I didn't see/hear the notification that the charge was done and totally forgot about IDLE fees. So no charges for that.
> [/ATTACH]


Just curious as to why you would set the charge limit so low, and possibly risk incurring an idle fee after only 15 minutes of charging? Why not just leave the limit set at 90-100%, and go do something for 15 minutes, or if you really only want to spend 15 minutes, set a timer on your phone? No need to risk idle fees, and if it charges a few percent higher, that's OK, right? If cost was an issue, you could have only charged for 5-10 minutes and still had plenty of buffer.


----------



## LUXMAN

Dogwhistle said:


> Just curious as to why you would set the charge limit so low, and possibly risk incurring an idle fee after only 15 minutes of charging? Why not just leave the limit set at 90-100%, and go do something for 15 minutes, or if you really only want to spend 15 minutes, set a timer on your phone? No need to risk idle fees, and if it charges a few percent higher, that's OK, right? If cost was an issue, you could have only charged for 5-10 minutes and still had plenty of buffer.


15 minutes is what the Nav system said I needed to get home with 20% since it would be real close otherwise. That's all. Not a cost issue at $2.80. So I really didn't set the limit. Since the Nav system said that, that is what it defaulted too. Pretty cool really. So if you are SC hopping, it will just put in what you need and then tell you its done and time to go.
This SC is at a COLLIN STREET BAKERY. Ya know the FRUIT CAKE people. I just wanted to go home that's all. 
So I dumped the trash from my can and went in for the "free" drink they offer Tesla drivers. Decided I didn't want anything they had so I went back to the car and that is when the guys where there. I was just gonna charge and go but ended up staying longer.

But I see your point tho. If you went to grab a sandwich and it took longer, etc.


----------



## LUXMAN

So when I got back yesterday from this little road trip, Ruby Woo was covered on the front with bugs. So I decided to get those off this morning before the rain came.
I showed this stuff before. I put it on her a couple days after delivery. Some water and most off the bugs came right off. Then a little soap and the rest just fell off with no pressure applied. It says it lasts a year but I will probably recoat her at 6 Months.
Also on the drive yesterday, I hit a small piece of rubber from a tire. If banged against the car. I figured it was on the underside. But this morning I found a black streak on the rocker panel on the passenger side below the rear door. I was able to rub it off with soap and my cleaning mitt and a little pressure. So I think this helped with that and the weird goo I found on the drivers side that was kinda hard,









EDIT: This may help some who are looking to add some protection but have decided not to put PPF or the Ceramic Coatings on the car, as I have decided.


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> So when I got back yesterday from this little road trip, Ruby Woo was covered on the front with bugs. So I decided to get those off this morning before the rain came.
> I showed this stuff before. I put it on her a couple days after delivery. Some water and most off the bugs came right off. Then a little soap and the rest just fell off with no pressure applied. It says it lasts a year but I will probably recoat her at 6 Months.
> Also on the drive yesterday, I hit a small piece of rubber from a tire. If banged against the car. I figured it was on the underside. But this morning I found a black streak on the rocker panel on the passenger side below the rear door. I was able to rub it off with soap and my cleaning mitt and a little pressure. So I think this helped with that and the weird goo I found on the drivers side that was kinda hard,
> View attachment 9706


Is this the only thing you have on Ruby? You've haven't done any films or quartz coatings correct? Or was this done on top of something else?


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Is this the only thing you have on Ruby? You've haven't done any films or quartz coatings correct? Or was this done on top of something else?


Thank you. I meant to mention that and have now added an EDIT to my post.

This is all I have put on the car. I decided against the PPF and Ceramic coating, but of course I just found a rock chip on the hood near the wipers . I don't think I will do it now though, although the thought crossed my mind for a minute.

With this car I have switched over to a good automotive soap (vs Dish soap ) for all my cars, MicroFiber towels for the paint and a 2 bucket wash system to rinse the grim from the cleaning mitt. 
I have since applied this FAST FINISH to my wife's 2013 Frontier PU and our 2015 LEAF and it has really mad them all look great.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Is this the only thing you have on Ruby? You've haven't done any films or quartz coatings correct? Or was this done on top of something else?


HEY!!!!! You got a delivery date! Finally!


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> HEY!!!!! You got a delivery date! Finally!


Yep - it's truly going to happen. I plan on stopping by the SC by Wednesday just to say hello and ask the details they can give me on shipping, if they know them, and someone will, I just don't know if they will. Just got the date on Friday so I don't expect it to be there just yet. I've been getting estimates KGTES - took 9 days to ship. I just read back through one of your threads about TX and I know you were out of town when yours arrived. Quick - his whole process start to finish was only 15 days I think. I'm hoping for some good luck and it was put on a truck right away and here maybe by Friday or Monday next week at the latest, and the SC isn't too busy that we might get it early.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Yep - it's truly going to happen. I plan on stopping by the SC by Wednesday just to say hello and ask the details they can give me on shipping, if they know them, and someone will, I just don't know if they will. Just got the date on Friday so I don't expect it to be there just yet. I've been getting estimates KGTES - took 9 days to ship. I just read back through one of your threads about TX and I know you were out of town when yours arrived. Quick - his whole process start to finish was only 15 days I think. I'm hoping for some good luck and it was put on a truck right away and here maybe by Friday or Monday next week at the latest, and the SC isn't too busy that we might get it early.


They told me it was an 8-10 day process to get it out of the hub in SoCal and to Texas. So that looks like a good date


----------



## MGallo

LUXMAN said:


> 15 minutes is what the Nav system said I needed to get home with 20% since it would be real close otherwise. That's all. Not a cost issue at $2.80. So I really didn't set the limit. Since the Nav system said that, that is what it defaulted too. Pretty cool really. So if you are SC hopping, it will just put in what you need and then tell you its done and time to go.
> This SC is at a COLLIN STREET BAKERY. Ya know the FRUIT CAKE people. I just wanted to go home that's all.
> So I dumped the trash from my can and went in for the "free" drink they offer Tesla drivers. Decided I didn't want anything they had so I went back to the car and that is when the guys where there. I was just gonna charge and go but ended up staying longer.
> 
> But I see your point tho. If you went to grab a sandwich and it took longer, etc.


Hmm. I'm not sure if that feature of putting in just what you need is so neato unless you can turn it on and off. Sometimes if you fill up you can make skip a supercharger stops (depending on where you are). And if it can result in idle fees when there is still room in the battery, then double bummer (I do get chatty with other owners and could easily miss this). If I'm gonna pay money, I'd at least like to get some electrons for it.


----------



## Dogwhistle

MGallo said:


> Hmm. I'm not sure if that feature of putting in just what you need is so neato unless you can turn it on and off. Sometimes if you fill up you can make skip a supercharger stops (depending on where you are). And if it can result in idle fees when there is still room in the battery, then double bummer (I do get chatty with other owners and could easily miss this). If I'm gonna pay money, I'd at least like to get some electrons for it.


Yeah, I didn't realize this was a thing the car did automatically when supercharging - automatically setting your limit to the amount of time it says you need. Hope this can be easily overridden.


----------



## MGallo

I don't see anything in the manual about this feature. Did you read about it somewhere? Have you asked customer support?

I did see this interesting tidbit. This would imply that if the SC is empty, you won't be charged idle fees.

When charging at a Tesla supercharger, you are subject to idle fees. Idle fees are designed
to encourage drivers to move their vehicle from the Supercharger when charging is
complete and *are in effect whenever at least half of the Superchargers at a site are occupied*.


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> Hmm. I'm not sure if that feature of putting in just what you need is so neato unless you can turn it on and off. Sometimes if you fill up you can make skip a supercharger stops (depending on where you are). And if it can result in idle fees when there is still room in the battery, then double bummer (I do get chatty with other owners and could easily miss this). If I'm gonna pay money, I'd at least like to get some electrons for it.


Oh sure. I would rather get juice than pay fees. Like I said I just wanted enough to go home. I am sure I coulda overrode it. But I didn't think to try. I won't get a chance to use another SC til I co back out there in a couple weeks. Would love to see someone try it. If not by then I will.


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> I don't see anything in the manual about this feature. Did you read about it somewhere? Have you asked customer support?
> 
> I did see this interesting tidbit. This would imply that if the SC is empty, you won't be charged idle fees.
> 
> When charging at a Tesla supercharger, you are subject to idle fees. Idle fees are designed
> to encourage drivers to move their vehicle from the Supercharger when charging is
> complete and *are in effect whenever at least half of the Superchargers at a site are occupied*.


That was what I had "learned" about how the Tesla NAV routes you. To get you where you are going without spending excessive time charging. So if you have several stops, it will will try to optimize the time by spending a little at a couple, vs too much just to skip one. 
Notice if you were to route yourself to Dallas from where you are. It puts in different times to charge different places. I think you will see that you could skip one here or there but doing so you will need a much longer charge to get a high charge to do it.


----------



## MGallo

LUXMAN said:


> Oh sure. I would rather get juice than pay fees. Like I said I just wanted enough to go home. I am sue I coulda overrode it. But I didn't think to try. I won't get a chance to use another SC til I co back out there in a couple weeks. Would love to see someone try it. If not by then I will.


I will be taking a road trip 185 miles away on Sunday or Monday so I will have a chance to Supercharge either on the way there or on the way back (Tuesday or Wednesday). I haven't simulated the trip planner yet. I'm also going to put the aero covers back on for it too so that should be an interesting test.


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> I will be taking a road trip 185 miles away on Sunday or Monday so I will have a chance to Supercharge either on the way there or on the way back (Tuesday or Wednesday). I haven't simulated the trip planner yet. I'm also going to put the aero covers back on for it too so that should be an interesting test.


cool. I would like to see your results with the NAV SC interface.


----------



## MGallo

LUXMAN said:


> cool. I would like to see your results with the NAV SC interface.


Hmm, I just thought of something. I may or may not have more than one SC on the way. I'm going some place sort of remote. I'll see what the trip planner says and let you know.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Yep - it's truly going to happen. I plan on stopping by the SC by Wednesday just to say hello and ask the details they can give me on shipping, if they know them, and someone will, I just don't know if they will. Just got the date on Friday so I don't expect it to be there just yet. I've been getting estimates KGTES - took 9 days to ship. I just read back through one of your threads about TX and I know you were out of town when yours arrived. Quick - his whole process start to finish was only 15 days I think. I'm hoping for some good luck and it was put on a truck right away and here maybe by Friday or Monday next week at the latest, and the SC isn't too busy that we might get it early.


Yup. An amazingly fast 15 days! Good luck with your upcoming delivery!


----------



## GDN

How did Ruby Woo and her stable handle the hail last night? You might not have been in the path, but it was pretty close. I got lucky and escaped it and even slept through it, but it looks like it split and went around me anyway. By big concern is I know that my car is on a truck and was getting close to Dallas and should have arrived in Dallas today, so I'm hopeful that it was all in the clear.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> How did Ruby Woo and her stable handle the hail last night? You might not have been in the path, but it was pretty close. I got lucky and escaped it and even slept through it, but it looks like it split and went around me anyway. By big concern is I know that my car is on a truck and was getting close to Dallas and should have arrived in Dallas today, so I'm hopeful that it was all in the clear.


She was safe in the garage. The hail was a few miles east of Us. We last got blasted in March of 2017.
Glad you can thru unscathed. I don't know where the cells started but from thr looks of the hail plots, your car should be fine coming from the west. Hope you hear nothing between now and the14th as no news is good news where this is concerned


----------



## LUXMAN




----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> View attachment 9797


Yes, that was weird! No hail in our neck of the woods. Both our cars are in the garage so no issues if it did hail.


----------



## GDN

Quick - I think I'm almost in your neck of the woods - near Coit and Campbell. So probably in the same line of sight for storms moving North and South. These storms the last few nights have been moving more South as well, completely opposite of most storms.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Quick - I think I'm almost in your neck of the woods - near Coit and Campbell. So probably in the same line of sight for storms moving North and South. These storms the last few nights have been moving more South as well, completely opposite of most storms.


Yup. More South is good with me.  but hope for the best for those in the path. Our home was hit two years ago and total cost of damage was $22,000. We had golf ball size at that time. It was a pain in the rear to have to coordinate all the different contractors to come out and fix our home. I am praying for no more hail for a few years out at least.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Quick - I think I'm almost in your neck of the woods - near Coit and Campbell. So probably in the same line of sight for storms moving North and South. These storms the last few nights have been moving more South as well, completely opposite of most storms.


@GDN, man! your delivery is next week! Exciting!!  is it going to be in Plano or by Love Field?


----------



## GDN

Quicksilver said:


> @GDN, man! your delivery is next week! Exciting!!  is it going to be in Plano or by Love Field?


Doing Love Field - and with all good luck after a call tonight, they think the car will arrive tomorrow and will try for a Saturday delivery, that is not in stone yet though. Getting antsy though. I had held in it check til this week and now I'm really ready and wanting the car.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Doing Love Field - and with all good luck after a call tonight, they think the car will arrive tomorrow and will try for a Saturday delivery, that is not in stone yet though. Getting antsy though. I had held in it check til this week and now I'm really ready and wanting the car.


You're going to love it so hang tight and before you know it, you're driving her home! Hope for good weather for you. Looking forward to your upcoming delivery posts.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Yup. More South is good with me.  but hope for the best for those in the path. Our home was hit two years ago and total cost of damage was $22,000. We had golf ball size at that time. It was a pain in the rear to have to coordinate all the different contractors to come out and fix our home. I am praying for no more hail for a few years out at least.


We were hit in that March 17 storm like I mentioned above, Took out our house and the new one we were building 2 miles away. Luckily we hadn't closed so the builder took care of that one and we were able to close on time and the old one was able to be fixed and didn't cost me anything as I was acting as the "general contractor" and got the extra 20% to cover the deductible .
But before that, we got hit in the spring of 2011. 
That is too often, once every 6 years, but it happens so much here. I hope it holds off again for me til the Gigafactory 2 is running so I can replace the roof with a Solar Roof and add Powerwalls with help from the Insurance money and if the Federal Tax Credit is still available, plus the prices come down.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Doing Love Field - and with all good luck after a call tonight, they think the car will arrive tomorrow and will try for a Saturday delivery, that is not in stone yet though. Getting antsy though. I had held in it check til this week and now I'm really ready and wanting the car.


Yes, you will love the car! 
I was soooo excited that I couldn't see straight. I examined the car in the delivery showroom, but felt a little silly at times, so I wasn't as through as I coulda/shoulda been. And unlike @Quicksilver , or others, I didn't have someone to really help examine it and didn't take it out in the light) 
Luckily mine was in great shape so the only issues I had were the minor scratches on the "hips" that they buffed quickly, and when found, the loose Antena wire in the trunk. But I am still waiting on the seat base trim that is popping out on the passenger seat (think it is just the clips) and maybe the A pillar bow. Mine is minor but I saw a delivery picture (from canada) and that one was perfect. They are waiting for parts.
So after you sit in it make sure to check both seat bases. Mine can be popped back into place after sitting it in but as soon as someone sits in it again, it pops back out.


----------



## GDN

Continue to enjoy your vacation, but another one of those crazy June thunderstorms is rolling through. Never remember them like this in June until the last 3 years, because they also interrupt the Indy car race, which I like to go to at TMS. To say the least a big storm is rolling over your house again about now, but Pete says no hail with this one today. Looks like it is going to split again and miss the Tollway corridor, which I'm OK with. Just talked to the SC and my car is on the ground and going through inspections. Hoping for a pickup tomorrow night or Saturday early.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Continue to enjoy your vacation, but another one of those crazy June thunderstorms is rolling through. Never remember them like this in June until the last 3 years, because they also interrupt the Indy car race, which I like to go to at TMS. To say the least a big storm is rolling over your house again about now, but Pete says no hail with this one today. Looks like it is going to split again and miss the Tollway corridor, which I'm OK with. Just talked to the SC and my car is on the ground and going through inspections. Hoping for a pickup tomorrow night or Saturday early.


That is awesome! I hope to see pics soon!


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> Hmm, I just thought of something. I may or may not have more than one SC on the way. I'm going some place sort of remote. I'll see what the trip planner says and let you know.


I am interested to see what happens here with your test, as I gotta make the same trip next weekend to pick up the boy from camp and was gonna mess with it myself. But of course I was watching a Tesla YouTube video and they were doing a road trip. You can see in the 2 pics that there was an alert on the screen that there was enough charging to continue. Then they showed thr charging on the UI and the car had not hit the set limit. 















So maybe it will keep charging when you get enough juice to finish your trip but I may have been distracted by the guys that were asking questions and just unplugged and it was still going. I will test this theory next weekend unless you do it first


----------



## MGallo

LUXMAN said:


> I am interested to see what happens here with your test, as I gotta make the same trip next weekend to pick up the boy from camp and was gonna mess with it myself. But of course I was watching a Tesla YouTube video and they were doing a road trip. You can see in the 2 pics that there was an alert on the screen that there was enough charging to continue. Then they showed thr charging on the UI and the car had not hit the set limit.
> View attachment 10009
> View attachment 10010
> 
> So maybe it will keep charging when you get enough juice to finish your trip but I may have been distracted by the guys that were asking questions and just unplugged and it was still going. I will test this theory next weekend unless you do it first


Interesting. So it gives you the option. It looks like we are not going to be able to do the road trip after all. Trying to get ready for a vacation to MN (just like Costa Rica!) and trying to squeeze in a three day road trip is just a bad idea. Actually, I did do my cert dives in Square Lake in MN. 2' vis, lake fish, muck. That was a joy. Fortunately, my first real dive was in Cozumel so the memories of my check out dives quickly faded and I was hooked.


----------



## JeopardE

@LUXMAN, you've been driving your 3 for a while now. Did you ever get PPF? What's your experience been like on road trips? I'm a bit apprehensive of getting paint chips on Joules when my wife and I go on our first road trip in July.


----------



## LUXMAN

JOUL3S said:


> @LUXMAN, you've been driving your 3 for a while now. Did you ever get PPF? What's your experience been like on road trips? I'm a bit apprehensive of getting paint chips on Joules when my wife and I go on our first road trip in July.


Funny you should ask. I washed Ruby after I dropped the kid at camp and I found a couple little spots on the front. No biggie. Almost imperceptible. But then I found a chip on the hood near the top by the drivers wiper 
So I have been thinking about it but probably wont.

Originally I was gonna do a whole wrap but thought the price was cray cray at 3900. 
Then I was gonna do a full front that included the mirrors and rockers for 1500. 
But after talking to the wife (she said "whatever you want" but didn't think I needed to), a relative with a S and X who didn't do his, and personal contemplation (I never have done this to a car and life has been fine, granted this is the most $ and nicest car I have ever owned) I decided to no do it. 
I was thinking I could prob get a respray in few years for that price (maybe not) or the price of the wrap plus doing it again in a few years if it needed it. ( I just dont know the long term viability of this stuff, will it turn yellow? Will it turn up at the corners on a bad wrap, will the lines show dirt) 
Probably way over thought and maybe I should have just done it, but I am happy with the car. Stuff happens but the highways are really pretty good where I live and I wont be driving any dirt roads (other than that nice one real slow at camp). I stay away from gravel trucks and stuff like that as much as possible.(same as if I wrapped it) so I probably wont.
That said, I am waiting to hear what @Quicksilver experiences when he does his, as he is near me. Not sure tho what they do if you have even a tiny chip


----------



## MGallo

LUXMAN said:


> Funny you should ask. I washed Ruby after I dropped the kid at camp and I found a couple little spots on the front. No biggie. Almost imperceptible. But then I found a chip on the hood near the top by the drivers wiper
> So I have been thinking about it but probably wont.
> 
> Originally I was gonna do a whole wrap but thought the price was cray cray at 3900.
> Then I was gonna do a full front that included the mirrors and rockers for 1500.
> But after talking to the wife (she said "whatever you want" but didn't think I needed to), a relative with a S and X who didn't do his, and personal contemplation (I never have done this to a car and life has been fine, granted this is the most $ and nicest car I have ever owned) I decided to no do it.
> I was thinking I could prob get a respray in few years for that price (maybe not) or the price of the wrap plus doing it again in a few years if it needed it. ( I just dont know the long term viability of this stuff, will it turn yellow? Will it turn up at the corners on a bad wrap, will the lines show dirt)
> Probably way over thought and maybe I should have just done it, but I am happy with the car. Stuff happens but the highways are really pretty good where I live and I wont be driving any dirt roads (other than that nice one real slow at camp). I stay away from gravel trucks and stuff like that as much as possible.(same as if I wrapped it) so I probably wont.
> That said, I am waiting to hear what @Quicksilver experiences when he does his, as he is near me. Not sure tho what they do if you have even a tiny chip


$1500 is a good price if it is a reputable outfit. Mine was $2250. Everything seems cheaper in TX.


----------



## Quicksilver

MGallo said:


> $1500 is a good price if it is a reputable outfit. Mine was $2250. Everything seems cheaper in TX.


Yes, cheaper because we don't live by the ocean, have mountains, and temperate weather (at least here in North Texas).  I sometimes envy you guys in CA with those natural beauties...or close proximity to the natural beauties. What we do have is flat as a pancake landscape, hot as an oven temperatures, and humid as a rain forest climate.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Yes, cheaper because we don't live by the ocean, have mountains, and temperate weather (at least here in North Texas).  I sometimes envy you guys in CA with those natural beauties...or close proximity to the natural beauties. What we do have is flat as a pancake landscape, hot as an oven temperatures, and humid as a rain forest climate.


Yes that is all true but I lived in LA in the '80s and that was cool as a teenager but having been stationed mostly in the midwest since I left to join the AF, I would never move back....GOD BLESS TEXAS


----------



## 3V Pilot

LUXMAN said:


> Yes that is all true but I lived in LA in the '80s and that was cool as a teenager but having been stationed mostly in the midwest since I left to join the AF, I would never move back....GOD BLESS TEXAS
> View attachment 10096


Funny, sounds very familiar, I grew up in SoCal also, teenager in the '80s, joined the Army in 84, lived all over the world. Cali is a great place to visit but I would never live there again. AZ is home now and even though it's like the surface of the sun in the summer and we don't have the beaches I'll still take it any day over the crowded and hectic California lifestyle.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Yes that is all true but I lived in LA in the '80s and that was cool as a teenager but having been stationed mostly in the midwest since I left to join the AF, I would never move back....GOD BLESS TEXAS
> View attachment 10096


I agree except for those darn politicians keeping us away from the $2500 EV rebate. You would think that since the idea is for clean air and for EVs, then all EVs qualify...regardless of dealership.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> I agree except for those darn politicians keeping us away from the $2500 EV rebate. You would think that since the idea is for clean air and for EVs, then all EVs qualify...regardless of dealership.


Yeah, that sticks in my craw! But other things help make up for it.


----------



## UTexas98

I went to the environmental board meeting where that was discussed. Many many people spoke up for Tesla, two people cheered on the $5k natural gas rebate, and two suits from the TADA got up briefly, basically said Tesla jobs weren't Texas jobs... and the TADA won. Extremely frustrating and extremely predictable.



LUXMAN said:


> Yeah, that sticks in my craw! But other things help make up for it.


----------



## viperd

LUXMAN said:


> Funny you should ask. I washed Ruby after I dropped the kid at camp and I found a couple little spots on the front. No biggie. Almost imperceptible. But then I found a chip on the hood near the top by the drivers wiper
> So I have been thinking about it but probably wont.
> 
> Originally I was gonna do a whole wrap but thought the price was cray cray at 3900.
> Then I was gonna do a full front that included the mirrors and rockers for 1500.
> But after talking to the wife (she said "whatever you want" but didn't think I needed to), a relative with a S and X who didn't do his, and personal contemplation (I never have done this to a car and life has been fine, granted this is the most $ and nicest car I have ever owned) I decided to no do it.
> I was thinking I could prob get a respray in few years for that price (maybe not) or the price of the wrap plus doing it again in a few years if it needed it. ( I just dont know the long term viability of this stuff, will it turn yellow? Will it turn up at the corners on a bad wrap, will the lines show dirt)
> Probably way over thought and maybe I should have just done it, but I am happy with the car. Stuff happens but the highways are really pretty good where I live and I wont be driving any dirt roads (other than that nice one real slow at camp). I stay away from gravel trucks and stuff like that as much as possible.(same as if I wrapped it) so I probably wont.
> That said, I am waiting to hear what @Quicksilver experiences when he does his, as he is near me. Not sure tho what they do if you have even a tiny chip


Whom did you get the full body quote from?


----------



## LUXMAN

viperd said:


> Whom did you get the full body quote from?


Clear Bra North Dallas (now in Argyle and Carrollton)
https://www.clearbranorthdallas.com/home.html


----------



## LUXMAN

Talk about Range Anxiety!!










When the wife says it will be fine then you find yourself in the warehouse district and not a gas station in sight.


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> I will be taking a road trip 185 miles away on Sunday or Monday so I will have a chance to Supercharge either on the way there or on the way back (Tuesday or Wednesday). I haven't simulated the trip planner yet. I'm also going to put the aero covers back on for it too so that should be an interesting test.


Ok. So went back out to the camp to pick up the kid...










Needed a charge










Limit set way high



















Got this alert when I got back to the car...










and she was still charging. So apparently it continues to charge even if you have enough to finish our trip.


----------



## garsh

LUXMAN said:


> Ok. So went back out to the camp to pick up the kid...


Not a problem in a Tesla!


----------



## KGTES

LUXMAN said:


> Clear Bra North Dallas (now in Argyle and Carrollton)
> https://www.clearbranorthdallas.com/home.html


Ya, thought the $3900 full car PPF price looked familiar...., I am still playing the hop-on, hop-off on the fence of whether to do PPF or not...
I might just end up doing the full front..


----------



## LUXMAN

Found a solution for drinks that don't fit in the cup holders......just use one of these, the bottom is tapered to just the right size


----------



## MGallo

LUXMAN said:


> Found a solution for drinks that don't fit in the cup holders......just use one of these, the bottom is tapered to just the right size
> 
> View attachment 10653


I have an even better idea - nobody drinks anything other than water in J.A.R.V.I.S.


----------



## JeopardE

MGallo said:


> I have an even better idea - nobody drinks anything other than water in J.A.R.V.I.S.


Yup - have the same rule for Joules. No food or drinks.


----------



## LUXMAN

JOUL3S said:


> Yup - have the same rule for Joules. No food or drinks.


You can use for water too


----------



## LUXMAN

penmouth::anguished::weary::disrelieved::coldsweat::sob:


----------



## NIGHTHAWK017

LUXMAN said:


> penmouth::anguished::weary::disrelieved::coldsweat::sob:
> View attachment 10907


They grow up so fast.


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> penmouth::anguished::weary::disrelieved::coldsweat::sob:
> View attachment 10907


Oh no. But look how efficient she is.


----------



## MGallo

GDN said:


> Oh no. But look how efficient she is.


That's impressive. What is your lifetime Wh/mi?


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> That's impressive. What is your lifetime Wh/mi?











In 3.5 months. Lots of FUN driving and using the HVAC anytime I want (finally vs the LEAF) and it has been hot here in TX. Also includes 4 mini road trips.
The total miles is off by 14 since I reset at delivery to just reflect my usage...in hindsight, I wish I hadn't done that and just used all the miles.


----------



## 3V Pilot

LUXMAN said:


> View attachment 10915
> 
> In 3.5 months. Lots of FUN driving and using the HVAC anytime I want (finally vs the LEAF) and it has been hot here in TX. Also includes 4 mini road trips.
> The total miles is off by 14 since I reset at delivery to just reflect my usage...in hindsight, I wish I hadn't done that and just used all the miles.


Interesting, I've had mine a month and half and I also have not reset one of the trip meters. My results are similar to yours, well, except I put on a bit more mileage.


----------



## VBruce

Just returned from a trip from SF Bay Area out to Scottsbluff Nebraska to follow the Oregon/Mormon/California Trail to Salt Lake City. Yes, the trails split around Fort Bridger. The trip covered 8 days. We followed I80 and the string of Superchargers out to Kendall Ne. Charged at Sacramento,Reno,Lovelock,Winnemucca,Elko,Wendover,Tooele, Evanston, Rock Springs, Rawlins, and Cheyanne. We overnighted in Reno, Wendover, Rawlins, and then went north up to Scottsbluff. Charged overnight at a Comfort Inn that had a 14-50 outlet. Followed the Platte River up to Gurnsey stopping along the way to look at Trail remains ( ruts, cuts, crossings, museums and old forts) Stayed and charged in Wheatland at the Heartland Inn where the new charger is located. The Inn provides a windshield squeegee to clean up, a very much appreciated Supercharger addition. The Heartland Inn was excellent in every way we wanted. They not only have a Supercharger, but also 4 destination chargers. From there we followed the Platte up to Casper and then drove over to Independence Rock, the halfway point on the Trail(s). From there we followed as much of the trail as we could until returning to Rawlins for a much needed charge, being down to 6% upon arrival. After a 90% charge up we drove to our overnight at Rock Springs. From there we went on to Evanston, Salt Lake then reversed the Utah-Nevada path. Surprisingly we were the only Model 3 that we saw on the trip all the way including the Tesla rich SF Bay Area. The TM3 caused interest at Superchargers. It was fun talking Tesla Tech and specifically TM3 experience. Most people want to sit in it. They asked about ride and handling. There were many questions about range and charge time. We washed the car several times. We almost always used TACC and Auto-Pilot. This is a superb improvement for long distance driving. It is much easier to supervise the car and your foot doesn’t get tired. The car updated to 21.18 at Wendover on the way out. The display change from arcs to autos was a welcome improvement although we saw many instances of while passing a truck, a pair of displayed autos showed up and the lead auto accelerated forward away from us and disappeared! This seemed to happen only on trucks that didn’t have wind side baffles. We used an overall average of 277 Watts per mile on the trip of about 2800 miles. We drove mostly at the speed limit. In Nevada and Utah this was 75mph while in Wyoming it was often 80 and sometimes 75 on freeways. It was surprising to see how much traffic sped by us! The streaming audio was flakey on long stretches of Nevada, Utah and Wyoming. However, plenty of audio on our phones solved that problem. The differences in roads and consequent road noise made me wish the audio system had dynamic volume control. It would be useful when switching from Radio to OTA streaming and/or BlueTooth streaming. The car performed flawlessly. The performance and handling allows you to manage superbly in dicey situations. I’ve been concerned about the black interior heating in the sun but the ability to control the AC remotely meant we almost never got into a hot car. BTW the cabin airflow controls are absolutely outstanding. These controls are a vast improvement over the traditional vent controls. Having the air flow directed to where it is most useful is much appreciated. Finaly, easy entry turns out to be a big win on long trips; especially for tall people. This car is great for extended trips.


----------



## LUXMAN

I haven’t posted in awhile to this wonderful space dedicated to RubyWoo. 
That will change this week as Wednesday morning, the 25th, FINALLY mobile service is coming out to fix the set trim on the passenger seat the keeps popping of when someone sits on it and to replace the A-Pillar trim on the drivers side.
Hopefully the tech wont mind some pictures of the process.


----------



## LUXMAN

And just got word that my Trunk Garnish has arrived at the Dallas SC. 








So I will pick it up after work tomorrow and will post some install pics. 
Of course the piece isn't free, I am told it will be $34.64


----------



## GDN

I'm glad to hear Ruby is finally getting garnished. Also very glad to see an update here in her blog. She was getting a little lonely over here.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> I'm glad to hear Ruby is finally getting garnished. Also very glad to see an update here in her blog. She was getting a little lonely over here.


Yeah, she has been dutifully taking me back and forth to work. It has been a BIG month. Now she is gonna get some stuff done. Still fence sitting on the PPF after seeing the post by @ummgood and @MGallo 
I may go see @Quicksilver 's guy


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Yeah, she has been dutifully taking me back and forth to work. It has been a BIG month. Now she is gonna get some stuff done. Still fence sitting on the PPF after seeing the post by @ummgood and @MGallo
> I may go see @Quicksilver 's guy


Yup. "Just Do It."


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Yup. "Just Do It."


Yeah, but concerned about any touch up for the that one chip on the hood, That would be a glaring spot if not done right


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Yeah, but concerned about any touch up for the that one chip on the hood, That would be a glaring spot if not done right


Agreed. Thats a tough situation to be in, especially since there is no MCR touch up.


----------



## GDN

Of course there is some touch up for the red !


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Of course there is some touch up for the red !
> 
> View attachment 12005


HA! I am sure if it doesn't work out that I could just do the whole hood. But I prefer to use a roller, it is classier that way


----------



## LUXMAN

OK. So I was able to pick up the Trunk Garnish today from the DALLAS Service Center for $32+tax.
























This is what she looks like Before:










You have to remove the 2 fasteners on the ends by popping the center up carefully with a small flat head screwdriver.

















It was easiest to lay in the trunk to put the piece in as you see the studs on the back side of the garnish lock into the holes.










Once you press it in and reinstall the fasteners

















You will need to then move the trunk seal over the exposed side of the garnish at the back of the trunk and VOILA!










Now if they would come out with more trunk Garnish to cover the underside and crossbar, it would look totally finished...…


----------



## GDN

Look at Ruby show her garnished hind end! Looks good.


----------



## LUXMAN

And to the install of 26.1 …...*DENIED!?!?!?! *

I got home from my work trip expecting to see a clock for the software install I was notified of and it wasn't there. And the car still shows 24.7 installed.

So I just called TESLA service. He looked it up and says it does show downloaded but does not see why it failed or is not showing. They are gonna look into it today via the logs and get back to me. Additionally they will let the Mobile Service know about it, who are coming out tomorrow morning for the passenger seat trim and drivers A-Pillar.


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> And to the install of 26.1 …...*DENIED!?!?!?! *
> 
> I got home from my work trip expecting to see a clock for the software install I was notified of and it wasn't there. And the car still shows 24.7 installed.
> 
> So I just called TESLA service. He looked it up and says it does show downloaded but does not see why it failed or is not showing. They are gonna look into it today via the logs and get back to me. Additionally they will let the Mobile Service know about it, who are coming out tomorrow morning for the passenger seat trim and drivers A-Pillar.


I heard somewhere that Tesla was stopping distribution of 26.1 due to bugs. Not sure but they decided to yank it and there are several reports of people getting notification of an update but then a couple hours later it was gone. I guess Tesla stopped it.

Also do you have a photo from outside the car with the garnish installed? I am curious if I want that (of course I do but I really want to say "oh you don't need that").

Oh and if it helps on your PPF conundrum I am probably closer to 8k of damage now based on my guess. I sent the letter to the city yesterday we'll see how this plays out.


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> I heard somewhere that Tesla was stopping distribution of 26.1 due to bugs. Not sure but they decided to yank it and there are several reports of people getting notification of an update but then a couple hours later it was gone. I guess Tesla stopped it.
> 
> Also do you have a photo from outside the car with the garnish installed? I am curious if I want that (of course I do but I really want to say "oh you don't need that").
> 
> Oh and if it helps on your PPF conundrum I am probably closer to 8k of damage now based on my guess. I sent the letter to the city yesterday we'll see how this plays out.


Ouch! That is allotta dough!

The last picture in the post above is the outside of the car with the garnish.


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> Ouch! That is allotta dough!
> 
> The last picture in the post above is the outside of the car with the garnish.
> 
> View attachment 12038


Haha sorry I knew that but I probably wasn't clear. I want a photo from the perspective of a normal height adult. No way am I going to bend down like that to look at the garnish. I might not be able to get up again. I was wondering how noticeable it would be when I am just walking up to the trunk. I know I can't see the lights without bending over 

Oh and on the amount the original paint quote was for ~$4500 but then after I washed the car I found more nicks on the fenders and those were quoted as "blend" not paint. That and my two headlights and my windshield also have nicks that weren't in the quote. The body shop already told me the headlights are $1800 for both. Plus I am guessing the windshield is at least $500 to replace. Plus $400 for my ceramic coat to be reapplied. So $7200 plus paint the fenders which should push it over $8k easy. Then count the new roof and rear paint Tesla did my car probably will have had over $10k worth of repairs before I hit 5k miles haha.


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> Haha sorry I knew that but I probably wasn't clear. I want a photo from the perspective of a normal height adult. No way am I going to bend down like that to look at the garnish. I might not be able to get up again. I was wondering how noticeable it would be when I am just walking up to the trunk. I know I can't see the lights without bending over


Roger. How is this? Normal Standing height.


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> Haha sorry I knew that but I probably wasn't clear. I want a photo from the perspective of a normal height adult. No way am I going to bend down like that to look at the garnish. I might not be able to get up again. I was wondering how noticeable it would be when I am just walking up to the trunk. I know I can't see the lights without bending over
> 
> Oh and on the amount the original paint quote was for ~$4500 but then after I washed the car I found more nicks on the fenders and those were quoted as "blend" not paint. That and my two headlights and my windshield also have nicks that weren't in the quote. The body shop already told me the headlights are $1800 for both. Plus I am guessing the windshield is at least $500 to replace. Plus $400 for my ceramic coat to be reapplied. So $7200 plus paint the fenders which should push it over $8k easy. Then count the new roof and rear paint Tesla did my car probably will have had over $10k worth of repairs before I hit 5k miles haha.


Man! Those are big numbers including the final tally! It makes my $1,000 PPF a steal! Hope all goes well with the repairs and very sorry to see that happen to you. I was driving to an errand earlier and I was one car behind a City dump truck and as fast as I could, I got in front of that truck and kept a good 1/4 mile distance from it.  Don't think it was carrying gravel but it did not have a cover over it.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Roger. How is this? Normal Standing height.
> 
> View attachment 12039


Really like the garnished look! I guess I will just have to call the Dallas SC to order one.  Are they taking orders for those? ... because the Plano SC said not yet.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Really like the garnished look! I guess I will just have to call the Dallas SC to order one.  Are they taking orders for those? ... because the Plano SC said not yet.


Actually, the mobile service ordered it for me when I was communicating with them about other issues via email. They ordered it and had it sent to the Dallas SC, who texted me yesterday that it was in. So I was able to stop on the way home and get it.

When I asked at the Service Center a month ago I was shot down. But hey it is worth a shot. I might say just call the 800 number and try to order it thru them and see if they will send it Plano


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> Actually, the mobile service ordered it for me when I was communicating with them about other issues via email. They ordered it and had it sent to the Dallas SC, who texted me yesterday that it was in. So I was able to stop on the way home and get it.
> 
> When I asked at the Service Center a month ago I was shot down. But hey it is worth a shot. I might say just call the 800 number and try to order it thru them and see if they will send it Plano


Can you provide the full part number? I am wondering if I call and say "hey can you order me this part number and I'll pay for it" they might be more likely to allow me to get it.

Now that I see it it definitely looks more finished. Plus I am constantly snagging my towel up there when I dry the car after its daily bath (j/k not that often or am I).


----------



## ummgood

Quicksilver said:


> Man! Those are big numbers including the final tally! It makes my $1,000 PPF a steal! Hope all goes well with the repairs and very sorry to see that happen to you. I was driving to an errand earlier and I was one car behind a City dump truck and as fast as I could, I got in front of that truck and kept a good 1/4 mile distance from it.  Don't think it was carrying gravel but it did not have a cover over it.


Honestly I was trying to get around him too it was just impossible. I was to the left of him when it happened! It was a complete shock. The good news is I was really nervous about driving my car cross country because it might get a nick. The good news is that it couldn't look any worse


----------



## Love

Going to jump in to add I also went through a ranger to get mine. And @ummgood I have this pic of the part number saved from a different thread.


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> Can you provide the full part number? I am wondering if I call and say "hey can you order me this part number and I'll pay for it" they might be more likely to allow me to get it.
> 
> Now that I see it it definitely looks more finished. Plus I am constantly snagging my towel up there when I dry the car after its daily bath (j/k not that often or am I).


I don't have the number on the part itself. But this was on my receipt. 
Plus the other photo someone else posted.


----------



## Love

LUXMAN said:


> I don't have the number on the part itself. But this was on my receipt.
> Plus the other photo someone else posted.
> 
> View attachment 12050
> 
> View attachment 12051


Ooooo, I want to rate my own post as WINNER.


----------



## GDN

Lovesword said:


> Ooooo, I want to rate my own post as WINNER.


Oh, I'll help you out.


----------



## ummgood

Lovesword said:


> Ooooo, I want to rate my own post as WINNER.


Me too! Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## LUXMAN

Ok. So TESLA MOBILE SERVICE came by this morning and addressed 3 things
1. Seat trim on Passenger Seat
2. A Pillar on the drivers side
3. Last software update failure


----------



## LUXMAN

1. Seat Trim pulling away from the seat. This is how it was....










As he pulled it out, he said this post was the culprit and was not connecting to the seat base

















So the have engineered a new piece and installed it looks great.


----------



## LUXMAN

2. The A pillar was bowed in the lower middle area. He didn't think they changed the piece but this is how it was










This is the piece that he took off the car. It looked the same on the new one.



















You can see there are plenty of clips to attach it. That rolled up object is the airbag.

This is the final result. Much better!


----------



## LUXMAN

3. Software update that failed.

Now, originally 24.7 did some funky stuff when it installed but seemed to work fine. He hooked up the laptop to the car and it showed that the install had actually failed. So he surmised that this keep the last update from happening, so he had them push 24.7. That installed then the next one came. And now I have 24.8 . Guess I will be waiting for 26.1 still.


----------



## garsh

LUXMAN said:


> Guess I will be waiting for 26.1 still.


Latest info is that Tesla has stopped deploying 26.1.

It must have introduced more bugs than it solved.


----------



## LUXMAN

garsh said:


> Latest info is that Tesla has stopped deploying 26.1.
> 
> It must have introduced more bugs than it solved.


yeah. apparently my 24.7 was messed up too, but I think that was my fault for going and messing around during the update.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> 1. Seat Trim pulling away from the seat. This is how it was....
> 
> View attachment 12063
> 
> 
> As he pulled it out, he said this post was the culprit and was not connecting to the seat base
> 
> View attachment 12064
> View attachment 12065
> 
> 
> So the have engineered a new piece and installed it looks great.
> 
> View attachment 12066


That's a big difference!


----------



## John

On the A-pillar cover, did he just yank it off?


----------



## GDN

I guess my A pillar does bulge a little too per your post, but it isn't bulging past the black edge around the windshield, so think I'm OK for now. That seat piece is a major difference there, glad that is fixed up.

Will be interesting now to see if we go back to some version of 24.X being pushed or if we get nothing now until the next version comes out other than those reporting issues and need 24.X for some various reason like in your case.


----------



## LUXMAN

John said:


> On the A-pillar cover, did he just yank it off?


He removed 2 pieces on the end of the dash that are exposed with the door open. Then he then used interior pry tools to pull it free of the A pillar where the push fasteners enter the A pillar. At the top there is a lanyard that hold the A pillar during airbag deployment. He removed and installed a new one. He then easily replaced the trim piece. He was very careful but said it was the first one he had seen that needed replacement.

EDIT: added word Airbag and spelling


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> 1. Seat Trim pulling away from the seat. This is how it was....
> 
> View attachment 12063
> 
> 
> As he pulled it out, he said this post was the culprit and was not connecting to the seat base
> 
> View attachment 12064
> View attachment 12065
> 
> 
> So the have engineered a new piece and installed it looks great.
> 
> View attachment 12066


I noticed after my visit with the Plano SC that when I get out of the driver seat as I exit the car, occasionally, I would hear a clicking sound. Sort of like the trim piece is pushing out and trying to pop back in or something. I was afraid of pulling on the trim and make it worse. The seat cushion sits nice and flush with the trim so it is not separated like your picture. The Tech that worked on Quicksilver was a big guy and may have cause that clip to separate? who knows. I have not double check the front passenger seat cushion and trim area yet. The Tech worked on both of my sun visors vanity mirror lights so he had to sit in both front seats to get things to work and now both my mirrors have lights!


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> 2. The A pillar was bowed in the lower middle area. He didn't think they changed the piece but this is how it was
> 
> View attachment 12067
> 
> 
> This is the piece that he took off the car. It looked the same on the new one.
> 
> View attachment 12068
> 
> 
> View attachment 12069
> 
> 
> You can see there are plenty of clips to attach it. That rolled up object is the airbag.
> 
> This is the final result. Much better!
> 
> View attachment 12070


My right one was replaced looks lot better too.


----------



## LUXMAN

GOT A PACKAGE TODAY!!!! YAY!!!! More stuff for Ruby Woo!










What on earth could it be???

So I watched this video back in December by the guys at DAERIK






At the time, this product for the 3 was Pre-Order, so I did and waited....then they changed the design so I waited some more...

Finally today they arrived!

















They are a nice rubber and are thin but look quality










They look great in RUBY





































Now this last one doesn't make sense to me since there is a Tesla one in there, but apparently they made this off an early unit and it didn't have the rubber prior so they included it anyway, or something like that. Since I have the trash bin from @chojn1 , I wont be using it and my wife swiped it for her truck.

They have several colors at cupholderhero.com and sold thru Amazon. I was able to get the set for $14.99 on preorder but they are now listed for $19.95 with Prime Shipping available


----------



## Skione65

LUXMAN said:


> View attachment 12298
> GOT A PACKAGE TODAY!!!! YAY!!!! More stuff for Ruby Woo!
> 
> View attachment 12284
> 
> 
> What on earth could it be???
> 
> So I watched this video back in December by the guys at DAERIK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the time, this product for the 3 was Pre-Order, so I did and waited....then they changed the design so I waited some more...
> 
> Finally today they arrived!
> 
> View attachment 12289
> View attachment 12282
> 
> 
> They are a nice rubber and are thin but look quality
> 
> View attachment 12281
> 
> 
> They look great in RUBY
> View attachment 12283
> View attachment 12285
> View attachment 12287
> View attachment 12288
> View attachment 12286
> 
> 
> Now this last one doesn't make sense to me since there is a Tesla one in there, but apparently they made this off an early unit and it didn't have the rubber prior so they included it anyway, or something like that. Since I have the trash bin from @chojn1 , I wont be using it and my wife swiped it for her truck.
> 
> They have several colors at cupholderhero.com and sold thru Amazon. I was able to get the set for $14.99 on preorder but they are now listed for $19.95 with Prime Shipping available


@LUXMAN,

How Timely!!! Ordered the same and mine just arrived today too! Same exact ones with MCR Red Accent! Love 'em.
I have a 'Whole Closet Full"of stuff for my 3 and NO CAR YET!

Ski


----------



## LUXMAN

Skione65 said:


> @LUXMAN,
> 
> How Timely!!! Ordered the same and mine just arrived today too! Same exact ones with MCR Red Accent! Love 'em.
> I have a 'Whole Closet Full"of stuff for my 3 and NO CAR YET!
> 
> Ski


They look better in the car than the pictures even. You will be pleased.


----------



## GDN

Really surprised there. After you showed all of the pics I figured you were going to say that was a $40 to $50 set. They are actually priced about where they should be. Very nice looking set.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> View attachment 12298
> GOT A PACKAGE TODAY!!!! YAY!!!! More stuff for Ruby Woo!
> 
> View attachment 12284
> 
> 
> What on earth could it be???
> 
> So I watched this video back in December by the guys at DAERIK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the time, this product for the 3 was Pre-Order, so I did and waited....then they changed the design so I waited some more...
> 
> Finally today they arrived!
> 
> View attachment 12289
> View attachment 12282
> 
> 
> They are a nice rubber and are thin but look quality
> 
> View attachment 12281
> 
> 
> They look great in RUBY
> View attachment 12283
> View attachment 12285
> View attachment 12287
> View attachment 12288
> View attachment 12286
> 
> 
> Now this last one doesn't make sense to me since there is a Tesla one in there, but apparently they made this off an early unit and it didn't have the rubber prior so they included it anyway, or something like that. Since I have the trash bin from @chojn1 , I wont be using it and my wife swiped it for her truck.
> 
> They have several colors at cupholderhero.com and sold thru Amazon. I was able to get the set for $14.99 on preorder but they are now listed for $19.95 with Prime Shipping available


Sweet!! You're making me want to spend more money on Quicksilver!


----------



## MGallo

Good find. I think I’ll order them up.


----------



## Quicksilver

Quicksilver said:


> Sweet!! You're making me want to spend more money on Quicksilver!


Ordered...should arrive on Monday!


----------



## Quicksilver

Well, @LUXMAN can't have all the fun! Just installed...


----------



## LUXMAN

Finally got my Jeda Pad!!! YAY!!!










I did some testing that you can see here. So far not impressed . More testing tomorrow on the long drive to work.


----------



## LUXMAN

Ok!! More testing here!
https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...ne-charger-for-tesla.5927/page-24#post-134031

Much better results. 
Long test on drive to work tomorrow. Stand by for results!


----------



## LUXMAN

OK, so different subject. I now have a work trip to San Jose at the end of August! So if I can get in on time, I hope to get a factory tour .
Just emailed them and hope they can accommodate me. Does anyone know what kinda schedule they run? I will be there on a Monday


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> OK, so different subject. I now have a work trip to San Jose at the end of August! So if I can get in on time, I hope to get a factory tour .
> Just emailed them and hope they can accommodate me. Does anyone know what kinda schedule they run? I will be there on a Monday


You should be able to get in. There are multiple tours per day on weekdays!


----------



## MGallo

LUXMAN said:


> OK, so different subject. I now have a work trip to San Jose at the end of August! So if I can get in on time, I hope to get a factory tour .
> Just emailed them and hope they can accommodate me. Does anyone know what kinda schedule they run? I will be there on a Monday


@LUXMAN I would love to be your +1 for that tour (would even trade some wine tasting for it), but i'm afraid I might be out of town during the week for work for about a month starting mid-August. Are you coming in on Sunday? We could hook up for a bite, a drink, or some wine tasting if you get here early enough. I'm 30 minutes north of SJC. Fremont is halfway between (I was at the factory today test driving a P3!  - Make sure you get an appt to do that too!)

P.S. There is a good taqueria across the street. Taqueria Las Vegas.


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> @LUXMAN I would love to be your +1 for that tour (would even trade some wine tasting for it), but i'm afraid I might be out of town during the week for work for about a month starting mid-August. Are you coming in on Sunday? We could hook up for a bite, a drink, or some wine tasting if you get here early enough. I'm 30 minutes north of SJC. Fremont is halfway between (I was at the factory today test driving a P3!  - Make sure you get an appt to do that too!)
> 
> P.S. There is a good taqueria across the street. Taqueria Las Vegas.


Will send you a PM


----------



## JMZMartin

LUXMAN said:


> View attachment 6455
> View attachment 6456
> 
> Tint Added to sides and back glass and an "eyebrow" done on the windshield! The guys in Denton, TX did a great job. It was their first Model 3. Anyone in the area can msg me and I will give the details.
> I did not tint the top glass over the front seats. I am waiting to see how I like it and if I want it darker.


I'll take you up on that offer since I'm in Denton. But I can't figure out how to send you a message.


----------



## GDN

Well - I couldn't let the Red and the White stand alone. Added Blue to Niko. Really like this set for the price. Thanks for sharing the product.



LUXMAN said:


> GOT A PACKAGE TODAY!!!! YAY!!!! More stuff for Ruby Woo!
> 
> They look great in RUBY
> View attachment 12288
> 
> 
> They have several colors at cupholderhero.com and sold thru Amazon. I was able to get the set for $14.99 on preorder but they are now listed for $19.95 with Prime Shipping available





Quicksilver said:


> Well, @LUXMAN can't have all the fun! Just installed...
> 
> View attachment 12426


----------



## LUXMAN

YAY! Ruby found a friend at work. 










35k VIN


----------



## LUXMAN

So I washed Ruby this morning and....









Waiting for mobile service to call. But also dealing with Echoing BT again and sometimes the car won't lock and turn off the AC when I get out. So much for auto lock. 
But of course it won't do it when I was talking to him. But the BT did echo for him


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> So I washed Ruby this morning and....
> View attachment 13203
> 
> 
> Waiting for mobile service to call. But also dealing with Echoing BT again and sometimes the car won't lock and turn off the AC when I get out. So much for auto lock.
> But of course it won't do it when I was talking to him. But the BT did echo for him


Sorry to see that condensation...I wonder when they really stopped using those problematic lights. I hope not to see the same issue.

As for BT, my wife mentioned that she heard echoing when I called her this week from the car. Maybe the next firmware update will try to fix it. I believe this issue has been around for a little while now.

My car shuts off and automatically locks with the horn chirp when I exit and walk away. I turned off overheat protection but not sure if that causes what you are seeing. I am still on 28.1.


----------



## LUXMAN

So we went on a little trip. Wife made me take her 50 miles for a new bird bath. 
Ruby did real well at 70 mph avg on the Hwy. Coming back was even better. Must have been a tailwind. 









She still need to level it but that post looks crooked to me


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Sorry to see that condensation...I wonder when they really stopped using those problematic lights. I hope not to see the same issue.
> 
> As for BT, my wife mentioned that she heard echoing when I called her this week from the car. Maybe the next firmware update will try to fix it. I believe this issue has been around for a little while now.
> 
> My car shuts off and automatically locks with the horn chirp when I exit and walk away. I turned off overheat protection but not sure if that causes what you are seeing. I am still on 28.1.


Hey Quick! I just checked and Cabin Overheat protect was on! I never set that to on! It's off now. 
Let's see if that helps. 
Thanks!


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> So we went on a little trip. Wife made me take her 50 miles for a new bird bath.
> Ruby did real well at 70 mph avg on the Hwy. Coming back was even better. Must have been a tailwind.
> View attachment 13204
> 
> 
> She still need to level it but that post looks crooked to me
> 
> View attachment 13205
> View attachment 13206


Yup. That's a crooked post.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Hey Quick! I just checked and Cabin Overheat protect was on! I never set that to on! It's off now.
> Let's see if that helps.
> Thanks!


Cool. Let us know if that helps.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Cool. Let us know if that helps.


So far no recurrence! Hope that was it.


----------



## LUXMAN

So something just came in the mail for RUBY WOO!!!

More details to come shortly.


----------



## LUXMAN

So here are RUBY WOO's new plates!










They are a homage to my first car, a 1966 Mustang. 
We got her from an uncle of a friend. She was sitting behind a garage in 1986 and looked like this.










In High School and the first part of college, I worked at a Used Auto Part Store in LA. The guys there taught me allot and I did allot of work on her. This is how she looked back then. Yes that is me at 17!










But then I went to USC and she was stolen on December 15th, 1987. I got the shell back a couple months later. They had taken the wheels, engine, trans, doors, fenders, hood, trunk, seats and most everything else that could be unbolted. They were nice enough to graffiti what was left and put a couple dents in the quarter panels, as well as cut the wire harnesses.

The steering column, front suspension, rear end, original AM radio, windshield and instrument cluster were left. I won't show those photos.

Still working weekends at the Used Auto Parts store, the owner bought another '66 that had been hit in the rear and gave it to me for cost as long as I didn't put it on the road since it was salvage.

Being 18, I decided to rebuild the car from 2. This was the result (and my wife at 20)










You can see 4 things in this picture....

1. The plates

2. The Garfield Stuffed Animal stuck to the back window. All the rage back then.

3. Huge door gap!

4. Girlfriend with big hair. Now wife for 26 years.

This is a picture of her on the epic honeymoon roadtrip of '92










I drove the 'Stang for many years and during most of my time in the Air Force.

I sold her in 2000, as the Transmission was about to go, AGAIN. And it was time to move on.

So when the opportunity came for these plates, I thought I would pay honor to those memories. And the fact that I still say "DUDE" too much.

BTW, I was authorized to get a 2nd set of plates so I got some for the wife's (our) pickup.


----------



## LUXMAN

And this happened today!


----------



## GDN

Wow, great plates, story and pics. Perfect timing on the Mustang as well. 50th anniversary. Just saw a story on the news this week of I believe the first Mustang sold. It was a teacher in CA. She and her husband still drive the car, it has been redone. A salesman sold her the car 2 days before the actual Mustang unveiling. What's surprising to me is that it was a convertible. Typically a convertible follows the hardtop by a year or two. https://abcnews.go.com/US/mustang-sold-display-michigan-part-fords-10m-festivities/story?id=57201330

Edit - it's not the 50th anniversary but the 10 millionth Mustang being celebrated.


----------



## Quicksilver

Great history and great pictures! 
Congrats on the commendation medal too!
In the early picture, there is an 80's Celica or Celica Supra in the background. I used to love that car but of course I was in high school and couldn't afford it. The other love was an MR2 and bought one when I was able to afford it.


----------



## GDN

Hey @LUXMAN where are you getting that futuristic software from? It's only the 17th here in Dallas.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Hey @LUXMAN where are you getting that futuristic software from? It's only the 17th here in Dallas.
> View attachment 13267


AHHH. Thanks. Fixed


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Great history and great pictures!
> Congrats on the commendation medal too!
> In the early picture, there is an 80's Celica or Celica Supra in the background. I used to love that car but of course I was in high school and couldn't afford it. The other love was an MR2 and bought one when I was able to afford it.


I think that one was a Celica. By buddy's brother had a Supra and it was sweet. Little more body kit to it tho.


----------



## Love

@LUXMAN That is an AWESOME story and a great read! Thank you for sharing that with all of us here! I was smiling all the way through your post. Simply. amazing.

And thank you for your service...DUDE!


----------



## LUXMAN

Ahhhhhhh!!!! Waiting for the first rotation!


----------



## LUXMAN

Ahhh. 
Up on 4 jacks!!


----------



## jordanp123

Did they use "pads" or wood or anything when they were jacking it up ?


----------



## LUXMAN

jordanp123 said:


> Did they use "pads" or wood or anything when they were jacking it up ?


I was under the impression they were gonna have rubber pads there. 
I didn't stand over them so after I realized that they did not ! 
So the wheels are fine but this is what I found at a couple of spots.










So they didn't want to touch the battery but the jack gouged the underside of the black skirt. Can't see it of course unless you are under the car. So while they did this I should have double checked they had rubber in there. But to be fair, this cars jack points are not a good design. 

I was looking at a product before for this and I know guys are making their own, so I blame myself a bit.

So I just bought this set on eBay to avoid further damage. Plus if something else happens I will have them in the car.


















And I will have them use them next time.


----------



## jordanp123

Thats not that bad. You'll know its there but no one else will. I agree 100% on the jack points.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> I was under the impression they were gonna have rubber pads there.
> I didn't stand over them so after I realized that they did not !
> So the wheels are fine but this is what I found at a couple of spots.
> 
> View attachment 13300
> 
> 
> So they didn't want to touch the battery but the jack gouged the underside of the black skirt. Can't see it of course unless you are under the car. So while they did this I should have double checked they had rubber in there. But to be fair, this cars jack points are not a good design.
> 
> I was looking at a product before for this and I know guys are making their own, so I blame myself a bit.
> 
> So I just bought this set on eBay to avoid further damage. Plus if something else happens I will have them in the car.
> 
> View attachment 13301
> 
> View attachment 13302
> 
> 
> And I will have them use them next time.


Sorry to see the dented skirt bottom!  I'll definitely have to order the jack pads!


----------



## MGallo

LUXMAN said:


> I think that one was a Celica. By buddy's brother had a Supra and it was sweet. Little more body kit to it tho.


Great story. It's so funny that someone else pointed out that Celica because I was gonna do the same! I have one similar, though probably not quite as good a shape.


----------



## MGallo

LUXMAN said:


> I was under the impression they were gonna have rubber pads there.
> I didn't stand over them so after I realized that they did not !
> So the wheels are fine but this is what I found at a couple of spots.
> 
> View attachment 13300
> 
> 
> So they didn't want to touch the battery but the jack gouged the underside of the black skirt. Can't see it of course unless you are under the car. So while they did this I should have double checked they had rubber in there. But to be fair, this cars jack points are not a good design.
> 
> I was looking at a product before for this and I know guys are making their own, so I blame myself a bit.
> 
> So I just bought this set on eBay to avoid further damage. Plus if something else happens I will have them in the car.
> 
> View attachment 13301
> 
> View attachment 13302
> 
> 
> And I will have them use them next time.


I usually use Discount Tire (here they are called America's Tire) but with J.A.R.V.I.S. I think I'll have Tesla rotate if they do it. DT did dent my fender once when a wrench slipped.

(Edit: it was DT in Eden Prairie, MN that did the damage)


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> I usually use Discount Tire (here they are called America's Tire) but with J.A.R.V.I.S. I think I'll have Tesla rotate if they do it. DT did dent my fender once when a wrench slipped.


Yeah. I thought about using Tesla, but they are so far away and would charge for each rotate and balance (IDK how much) and with Discount I got a Road Hazard Package (lots of home construction where I live) and Rotate and Balance for like $235 and I always do it every 6k miles.
I always use* this* Discount Tire and the shop is great. I haven't even told them about this yet. I am not gonna do anything about it but when I get the jack pads this week, I will swing by with them and show the manager the small gouges and the pads so they will know for next time. At least they knew enough to not try to lift it another way.

Today I will clean up the skirts and get a better look at them


----------



## MGallo

GDN said:


> Wow, great plates, story and pics. Perfect timing on the Mustang as well. 50th anniversary. Just saw a story on the news this week of I believe the first Mustang sold. It was a teacher in CA. She and her husband still drive the car, it has been redone. A salesman sold her the car 2 days before the actual Mustang unveiling. What's surprising to me is that it was a convertible. Typically a convertible follows the hardtop by a year or two. https://abcnews.go.com/US/mustang-sold-display-michigan-part-fords-10m-festivities/story?id=57201330
> 
> Edit - it's not the 50th anniversary but the 10 millionth Mustang being celebrated.


I saw that story and my first thought was Ford should have given her the #10M Mustang to go with #1 and for being such a loyal customer. Even if they had some stipulation that her estate would sell both of them back to Ford (at market value of course) when she dies so they can put them in the Ford museum or something. I bet Elon would have.


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> Yeah. I thought about using Tesla, but they are so far away and would charge for each rotate and balance (IDK how much) and with Discount I got a Road Hazard Package (lots of home construction where I live) and Rotate and Balance for like $235 and I always do it every 6k miles.
> I always use* this* Discount Tire and the shop is great. I haven't even told them about this yet. I am not gonna do anything about it but when I get the jack pads this week, I will swing by with them and show the manager the small gouges and the pads so they will know for next time. At least they knew enough to not try to lift it another way.
> 
> Today I will clean up the skirts and get a better look at them


Looks like I have small gouges on the skirts at 3 of 4 jack points. Not great but the pack enclosure looks like it is untouched. I hope these pads are the solution. I will post photos of the gouges and pads when they come this week


----------



## GDN

When you bought the road hazard package from Discount did they guarantee they would have the Conti's if one had to be replaced or do they have the option of switching brands?


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> When you bought the road hazard package from Discount did they guarantee they would have the Conti's if one had to be replaced or do they have the option of switching brands?


I don't know if that is in writing but I have had tires replaced by them before under the road hazard and they have replaced with the exact ones. But I have also had a different brand installed of the same size.


----------



## LUXMAN

So the ReverseLogic Jack Pads came today. They look to be well made and they and the case are smaller than you would think. I can tell the one weak point on the case is the plastic hinge. But using every 6000 miles should make it a non issue.
The pads hold in the holes no problem but thought they would go deeper. But they will hold in there just fine to use with jacks.

Now to talk to the tire shop manager.....



























































That pic is with the pad in a rear jack point. The skirt is closer to the jack point there then in the front, hence the overlap of the pad and the skirt. But these will keep the skirts from getting damaged.


----------



## ummgood

How heavy are those pucks and what are they made of? I am just curious. If they are plastic how could they support the weight of the car? 

Someone was selling printed ones from a 3D printer and I have trouble thinking that they could support the weight of the car or the nub could sheer off somehow.


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> How heavy are those pucks and what are they made of? I am just curious. If they are plastic how could they support the weight of the car?
> 
> Someone was selling printed ones from a 3D printer and I have trouble thinking that they could support the weight of the car or the nub could sheer off somehow.


I can weigh them on a scale when I get home. The base actually appears to be metal. Maybe aluminum. I am not worried about them crushing. I will see what the nub is made ok but it has a rubber coating and of course you see the poly flap on top.


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> I can weigh them on a scale when I get home. The base actually appears to be metal. Maybe aluminum. I am not worried about them crushing. I will see what the nub is made ok but it has a rubber coating and of course you see the poly flap on top.


Oh ok great I was worried they were plastic. I did see some printed on a 3D printer so I was worried they wouldn't hold up but if those are metal then that would be ok. You don't have to weigh them I was just curious if they felt heavy and felt like they could hold the car.


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> Oh ok great I was worried they were plastic. I did see some printed on a 3D printer so I was worried they wouldn't hold up but if those are metal then that would be ok. You don't have to weigh them I was just curious if they felt heavy and felt like they could hold the car.


So I found this video with the Reverse Logic Jack Pads in use. Looks like this will work great


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> I usually use Discount Tire (here they are called America's Tire) but with J.A.R.V.I.S. I think I'll have Tesla rotate if they do it. DT did dent my fender once when a wrench slipped.
> 
> (Edit: it was DT in Eden Prairie, MN that did the damage)


I decided to talk to DT tire today about the damage . I got a quote from Tesla yesterday to replace the skirts. Now to see what the shop manager says...…

@MGallo , what did DT do when they dented your car? Also check your messages


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> I decided to talk to DT tire today about the damage . I got a quote from Tesla yesterday to replace the skirts. Now to see what the shop manager says...…
> 
> @MGallo , what did DT do when they dented your car? Also check your messages


So I went to DT. They were very receptive and owned it. 
I knew I loved that shop. 
They submitted info and hoping corporate calls today so we can get the ball rolling and get RUBY some new skirts


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> So I went to DT. They were very receptive and owned it.
> I knew I loved that shop.
> They submitted info and hoping corporate calls today so we can get the ball rolling and get RUBY some new skirts


Wow that is awesome! Sometimes it takes a little financial responsibility to learn how to properly work on cars


----------



## LUXMAN

So while I am dealing with Discount Tire, my son calls. He is picking up his buddy for school and the Leaf locked up on him as he restarts the car. 
ABS light 
TRACTION CONTROL light
Brake goes to floor. 
Strange whirring under the hood.

So I had to disconnect 12 Volt and reconnect. 10 minutes later after I take him to school, I am able to start it with one light on ((!)) and take to the dealer. 
Hope to get it back soon cuz that is the beauty of teenagers driving, we don't have to drive them.


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> Hope to get it back soon cuz that is the beauty of teenagers driving, we don't have to drive them.


I can't wait for this!!! Next year!


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> Wow that is awesome! Sometimes it takes a little financial responsibility to learn how to properly work on cars


And they were very interested in the REVERSE LOGIC jack pads. 
Apparently they have something similar for Porsches that they use. He was gonna look at sets for the shop.


----------



## jdkyle

I ended up buying a set after seeing your experience, when I go to a tire shop i'll take them with me for them to use.


----------



## Tzoid

LUXMAN said:


> So the ReverseLogic Jack Pads came today. They look to be well made and they and the case are smaller than you would think. I can tell the one weak point on the case is the plastic hinge. But using every 6000 miles should make it a non issue.
> The pads hold in the holes no problem but thought they would go deeper. But they will hold in there just fine to use with jacks.
> 
> Now to talk to the tire shop manager.....
> 
> View attachment 13486
> View attachment 13488
> View attachment 13490
> View attachment 13491
> View attachment 13492
> View attachment 13493
> View attachment 13494
> View attachment 13495
> 
> 
> That pic is with the pad in a rear jack point. The skirt is closer to the jack point there then in the front, hence the overlap of the pad and the skirt. But these will keep the skirts from getting damaged.


Thank you for making me spend 100$. No being sarcastic. Really great to have these.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> So I went to DT. They were very receptive and owned it.
> I knew I loved that shop.
> They submitted info and hoping corporate calls today so we can get the ball rolling and get RUBY some new skirts


Really great that they owned it. I am sure RUBY will appreciate new skirts.


----------



## MGallo

I just topped 4000 miles so I need some of these too.

I honestly can’t remember what DT did with the errant lug wrench incident. I know I did not get that fender repainted but I seem to recall getting an estimate. I don’t think I have all that paperwork anymore to build a timeline but what may have happened is the car was totaled soon after that incident. That was my BMW 740i Sport. I loved that car.


----------



## MGallo

LUXMAN said:


> So the ReverseLogic Jack Pads came today. They look to be well made and they and the case are smaller than you would think. I can tell the one weak point on the case is the plastic hinge. But using every 6000 miles should make it a non issue.
> The pads hold in the holes no problem but thought they would go deeper. But they will hold in there just fine to use with jacks.
> 
> Now to talk to the tire shop manager.....
> 
> View attachment 13486
> View attachment 13488
> View attachment 13490
> View attachment 13491
> View attachment 13492
> View attachment 13493
> View attachment 13494
> View attachment 13495
> 
> 
> That pic is with the pad in a rear jack point. The skirt is closer to the jack point there then in the front, hence the overlap of the pad and the skirt. But these will keep the skirts from getting damaged.


@LUXMAN @Quicksilver did you guys buy right from the reverse logic site? It look like I can only pay with PayPal even though it has an option for cc at the top of the screen. I want my 95 rapid rewards miles!


----------



## Quicksilver

MGallo said:


> @LUXMAN @Quicksilver did you guys buy right from the reverse logic site? It look like I can only pay with PayPal even though it has an option for cc at the top of the screen. I want my 95 rapid rewards miles!


I bought at the eBay site... I think @LUXMAN did the same...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/332679030632


----------



## MGallo

Quicksilver said:


> I bought at the eBay site... I think @LUXMAN did the same...
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/332679030632


$4 more than the direct site. Oh well.


----------



## MGallo

LUXMAN said:


> View attachment 12298
> GOT A PACKAGE TODAY!!!! YAY!!!! More stuff for Ruby Woo!
> 
> View attachment 12284
> 
> 
> What on earth could it be???
> 
> So I watched this video back in December by the guys at DAERIK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the time, this product for the 3 was Pre-Order, so I did and waited....then they changed the design so I waited some more...
> 
> Finally today they arrived!
> 
> View attachment 12289
> View attachment 12282
> 
> 
> They are a nice rubber and are thin but look quality
> 
> View attachment 12281
> 
> 
> They look great in RUBY
> View attachment 12283
> View attachment 12285
> View attachment 12287
> View attachment 12288
> View attachment 12286
> 
> 
> Now this last one doesn't make sense to me since there is a Tesla one in there, but apparently they made this off an early unit and it didn't have the rubber prior so they included it anyway, or something like that. Since I have the trash bin from @chojn1 , I wont be using it and my wife swiped it for her truck.
> 
> They have several colors at cupholderhero.com and sold thru Amazon. I was able to get the set for $14.99 on preorder but they are now listed for $19.95 with Prime Shipping available


I only see the blue option on Amazon. BTW, they are up to $25 now.


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> $4 more than the direct site. Oh well.


I bought on Ebay and paid with PayPal. It was $100 even for the Reverse Logic pads in a case. And it was sold by Reverse Logic


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> I only see the blue option on Amazon. BTW, they are up to $25 now.


Yeah. Cup Holder Hero had a Pre-Order special offer a loooooonnnnng time ago for $14.95. (seems to be a theme). It was through their site. Everything else they sell seems to go through Amazon


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> $4 more than the direct site. Oh well.





MGallo said:


> $4 more than the direct site. Oh well.


Yes but it comes in a nice case for that $4  and you can get 100 points too.


----------



## MGallo

LUXMAN said:


> Yeah. Cup Holder Hero had a Pre-Order special offer a loooooonnnnng time ago for $14.95. (seems to be a theme). It was through their site. Everything else they sell seems to go through Amazon


I emailed them and they said everything was sold out except blue. Should be back in stock on Tuesday.


----------



## LUXMAN

So unfortunately Ruby was unable to join me for this latest ADVENTURE, but @MGallo and JARVIS did! That is me on the left if you were wondering.










That is right, FACTORY TOUR!
I was in San Jose on a work trip for the afternoon and was able to set up a factory tour and hooked up with @MGallo

The afternoon started with special Model 3 Uber Service when @MGallo picked me up at my hotel. We got to the Fremont plant early because he was able to set up a TEST DRIVE OF A P3D for me!!! Huge thanks for that.

Of course it was MCR!!!






































We set off on the test drive with me driving, an adviser in the right seat, @MGallo in the back and a new adviser. So there was 4 of us in the car. (Funny, she is an owner as well and even recognized us from our Forum handles )

Side note. It was amazing to see the number of employee owned Teslas. There were literally hundreds and the factory has free destination charging for the employees as well as the superchargers at the store.

It was quite a long drive and @MGallo let me do the whole thing as he had driven it before and it is hard to get test drives in Dallas.

The acceleration was degraded I am sure with 4 adult in the car but it was still EYE POPPING! Literally. I floored it and I felt my eyeballs being pressed in going thru 55.
At one point we were just cruising and I stabbed it and the instant punch was unreal.
We did several more accelerations on a long road but with traffic I wasn't able to do more 0-60 runs.

I felt the car rode very nice. Not harsh as you might expect with the 20s and low profile tires. Now RUBY has 19" shoes so it wasn't that far off. I usually drive in Standard steering and Low Regen. This was set to sport steering and Standard Regen. It was very nimble and hugged the road like nothing I have ever driven. I love the was my RWD hugs the turns and turns flat, but this was even better. I would be interested in seeing the difference in SkidPad numbers between a RWD and this. Maybe @SoFlaModel3 did this in his latest video. I need to watch that today since I have time before flying home.

I am a few days into my Free Autopilot Trial at home, but was able to use it here on the Cali Freeway. It did well and got some tips so I will have to really put it thru its paces when I get home. They even showed me how it auto parks. Kinda unnerving how close it gets to the other car when backing into a space but the parallel parking was amazingly smooth.

Now the white interior was very cool. Literally. When you touch the white dash after it was sitting in the sun, it was cool to the touch. Rather odd. I still dont know what material it is but it isn't plasticy. Not sure if it is Aluminum or what. That said, I don't think the color is for me. But very cool.

This was a 55000 range VIN car and the fit and finish were great....with the exception of the stick on spoiler.
Here is a side by side of the Performance and a RWD model, with and without the spoiler.

















I really like the spoiler on the car, Didn't think I would but it adds a nice finish to the car. But the problem was it sticks to the built on spoiler and didn't fit well on the edges. Now, one of the very knowledgeable employees, Michael, said it was just not put on well and that it would look better if done right. Well, they should all be done right. That said, I would be interested in adding one to Ruby even though it is Carbon Fiber and I dont have any anywhere else on the car, it looked very nice. But he indicated it would probably be $1000 from Tesla!!! Like the S spoiler. He said they are very well made YADA YADA, but I dont think it would be worth that to me. $250 maybe. Funny thing is, he owns an EARLY model 3 that he has modified....lowered, staggered custom wheels and we were looking at his car and he had the RPM Tesla spoiler. It looked better in person installed than it looks on the website to me. So that may be an option but I love how clean the OEM looks, as the RPM on stick . I might have to look into this further. I have sone pics of another employee car with the spoiler from RPM that I will post after this.

So overall impressions.....Love the P3D.....Love my RWD Ruby Woo.....I will have to think about this, but it would be a big price increase and I would have to sell Ruby and probably lose a little on the deal. It doesn't really make sense for me to do, but does it have too????

@MGallo and I ran the numbers to see what the cost would be and it would be a $25k to $30k bump. I think I am out but will drive Ruby today and do a mental comparison.....

Speaking of comparison, here is a rearend shot of the performance and RWD. You may be able to see it is lowered a bit and the wheels fill out the wheel wells better. That said, the car is still higher than the ones that are lowered with the UP springs. Michael, the employee likes the UP springs on his car but indicated it bottoms out at times with more than just him in the car and may switch to coil overs. The standard height on the P3D wont have that problem.


----------



## Love

LUXMAN said:


> So unfortunately Ruby was unable to join me for this latest ADVENTURE, but @MGallo and JARVIS did! That is me on the left if you were wondering.
> 
> View attachment 13788
> 
> 
> That is right, FACTORY TOUR!
> I was in San Jose on a work trip for the afternoon and was able to set up a factory tour and hooked up with @MGallo
> 
> The afternoon started with special Model 3 Uber Service when @MGallo picked me up at my hotel. We got to the Fremont plant early because he was able to set up a TEST DRIVE OF A P3D for me!!! Huge thanks for that.
> 
> Of course it was MCR!!!
> 
> View attachment 13789
> View attachment 13790
> View attachment 13791
> View attachment 13792
> View attachment 13793
> 
> 
> We set off on the test drive with me driving, an adviser in the right seat, @MGallo in the back and a new adviser. So there was 4 of us in the car. (Funny, she is an owner as well and even recognized us from our Forum handles )
> 
> Side note. It was amazing to see the number of employee owned Teslas. There were literally hundreds and the factory has free destination charging for the employees as well as the superchargers at the store.
> 
> It was quite a long drive and @MGallo let me do the whole thing as he had driven it before and it is hard to get test drives in Dallas.
> 
> The acceleration was degraded I am sure with 4 adult in the car but it was still EYE POPPING! Literally. I floored it and I felt my eyeballs being pressed in going thru 55.
> At one point we were just cruising and I stabbed it and the instant punch was unreal.
> We did several more accelerations on a long road but with traffic I wasn't able to do more 0-60 runs.
> 
> I felt the car rode very nice. Not harsh as you might expect with the 20s and low profile tires. Now RUBY has 19" shoes so it wasn't that far off. I usually drive in Standard steering and Low Regen. This was set to sport steering and Standard Regen. It was very nimble and hugged the road like nothing I have ever driven. I love the was my RWD hugs the turns and turns flat, but this was even better. I would be interested in seeing the difference in SkidPad numbers between a RWD and this. Maybe @SoFlaModel3 did this in his latest video. I need to watch that today since I have time before flying home.
> 
> I am a few days into my Free Autopilot Trial at home, but was able to use it here on the Cali Freeway. It did well and got some tips so I will have to really put it thru its paces when I get home. They even showed me how it auto parks. Kinda unnerving how close it gets to the other car when backing into a space but the parallel parking was amazingly smooth.
> 
> Now the white interior was very cool. Literally. When you touch the white dash after it was sitting in the sun, it was cool to the touch. Rather odd. I still dont know what material it is but it isn't plasticy. Not sure if it is Aluminum or what. That said, I don't think the color is for me. But very cool.
> 
> This was a 55000 range VIN car and the fit and finish were great....with the exception of the stick on spoiler.
> Here is a side by side of the Performance and a RWD model, with and without the spoiler.
> 
> View attachment 13794
> View attachment 13795
> 
> 
> I really like the spoiler on the car, Didn't think I would but it adds a nice finish to the car. But the problem was it sticks to the built on spoiler and didn't fit well on the edges. Now, one of the very knowledgeable employees, Michael, said it was just not put on well and that it would look better if done right. Well, they should all be done right. That said, I would be interested in adding one to Ruby even though it is Carbon Fiber and I dont have any anywhere else on the car, it looked very nice. But he indicated it would probably be $1000 from Tesla!!! Like the S spoiler. He said they are very well made YADA YADA, but I dont think it would be worth that to me. $250 maybe. Funny thing is, he owns an EARLY model 3 that he has modified....lowered, staggered custom wheels and we were looking at his car and he had the RPM Tesla spoiler. It looked better in person installed than it looks on the website to me. So that may be an option but I love how clean the OEM looks, as the RPM on stick . I might have to look into this further. I have sone pics of another employee car with the spoiler from RPM that I will post after this.
> 
> So overall impressions.....Love the P3D.....Love my RWD Ruby Woo.....I will have to think about this, but it would be a big price increase and I would have to sell Ruby and probably lose a little on the deal. It doesn't really make sense for me to do, but does it have too????
> 
> @MGallo and I ran the numbers to see what the cost would be and it would be a $25k to $30k bump. I think I am out but will drive Ruby today and do a mental comparison.....
> 
> Speaking of comparison, here is a rearend shot of the performance and RWD. You may be able to see it is lowered a bit and the wheels fill out the wheel wells better. That said, the car is still higher than the ones that are lowered with the UP springs. Michael, the employee likes the UP springs on his car but indicated it bottoms out at times with more than just him in the car and may switch to coil overs. The standard height on the P3D wont have that problem.
> 
> View attachment 13796


What an awesome way to start my day, with this read! Thanks @LUXMAN for sharing and GREAT POST!


----------



## LUXMAN

Now here are some pics of another employee car with the RPM TESLA spoiler. I took pics of this one cuz, well it is MCR , not that I am biased to Red but 































If this is your car and are reading this, story for ogling her but had to look, and we left no fingerprints or head prints.

I do with it was available in a matte black though


----------



## LUXMAN

The factory tour was also very cool. Of course we had to sign the NDA and no pics but it was neat to ride the tram through the Factory. We got to see the S,X and parts of the 3 assembly line. Even saw that huge Schuller Press. But i will say there wasn't much going on. We had the 3pm tour and there was not much activity. Not sure if it was shift change or what but not the activity level I expected to see.

The parking at the factory is Cra Cra!! Cars everywhere. Even in the Fire Lane with Parking Enforcement Boots on them. OOPS.

After, @MGallo and I got to have meal at the LAS VEGAS Taqueria across the street from the Factory.

Just a great afternoon all in all. I highly recommend that if you are in the Bay Area, go on the factory tour. You can email them at [email protected] with your VIN and when you would like to go (up to 3 other guests) and they will get back to you. It fills up in advance so give it some lead time. And you are limited to one tour per Calendar year.


----------



## LUXMAN

Oh. And the metal petals. They look really nice and are more appropriately sized for the car versus the ones that are available on ebay. This might also be an option I’d be willing to add to Ruby Woo if they are not insanely priced


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> So unfortunately Ruby was unable to join me for this latest ADVENTURE, but @MGallo and JARVIS did! That is me on the left if you were wondering.
> 
> View attachment 13788
> 
> 
> That is right, FACTORY TOUR!
> I was in San Jose on a work trip for the afternoon and was able to set up a factory tour and hooked up with @MGallo
> 
> The afternoon started with special Model 3 Uber Service when @MGallo picked me up at my hotel. We got to the Fremont plant early because he was able to set up a TEST DRIVE OF A P3D for me!!! Huge thanks for that.
> 
> Of course it was MCR!!!
> 
> View attachment 13789
> View attachment 13790
> View attachment 13791
> View attachment 13792
> View attachment 13793
> 
> 
> We set off on the test drive with me driving, an adviser in the right seat, @MGallo in the back and a new adviser. So there was 4 of us in the car. (Funny, she is an owner as well and even recognized us from our Forum handles )
> 
> Side note. It was amazing to see the number of employee owned Teslas. There were literally hundreds and the factory has free destination charging for the employees as well as the superchargers at the store.
> 
> It was quite a long drive and @MGallo let me do the whole thing as he had driven it before and it is hard to get test drives in Dallas.
> 
> The acceleration was degraded I am sure with 4 adult in the car but it was still EYE POPPING! Literally. I floored it and I felt my eyeballs being pressed in going thru 55.
> At one point we were just cruising and I stabbed it and the instant punch was unreal.
> We did several more accelerations on a long road but with traffic I wasn't able to do more 0-60 runs.
> 
> I felt the car rode very nice. Not harsh as you might expect with the 20s and low profile tires. Now RUBY has 19" shoes so it wasn't that far off. I usually drive in Standard steering and Low Regen. This was set to sport steering and Standard Regen. It was very nimble and hugged the road like nothing I have ever driven. I love the was my RWD hugs the turns and turns flat, but this was even better. I would be interested in seeing the difference in SkidPad numbers between a RWD and this. Maybe @SoFlaModel3 did this in his latest video. I need to watch that today since I have time before flying home.
> 
> I am a few days into my Free Autopilot Trial at home, but was able to use it here on the Cali Freeway. It did well and got some tips so I will have to really put it thru its paces when I get home. They even showed me how it auto parks. Kinda unnerving how close it gets to the other car when backing into a space but the parallel parking was amazingly smooth.
> 
> Now the white interior was very cool. Literally. When you touch the white dash after it was sitting in the sun, it was cool to the touch. Rather odd. I still dont know what material it is but it isn't plasticy. Not sure if it is Aluminum or what. That said, I don't think the color is for me. But very cool.
> 
> This was a 55000 range VIN car and the fit and finish were great....with the exception of the stick on spoiler.
> Here is a side by side of the Performance and a RWD model, with and without the spoiler.
> 
> View attachment 13794
> View attachment 13795
> 
> 
> I really like the spoiler on the car, Didn't think I would but it adds a nice finish to the car. But the problem was it sticks to the built on spoiler and didn't fit well on the edges. Now, one of the very knowledgeable employees, Michael, said it was just not put on well and that it would look better if done right. Well, they should all be done right. That said, I would be interested in adding one to Ruby even though it is Carbon Fiber and I dont have any anywhere else on the car, it looked very nice. But he indicated it would probably be $1000 from Tesla!!! Like the S spoiler. He said they are very well made YADA YADA, but I dont think it would be worth that to me. $250 maybe. Funny thing is, he owns an EARLY model 3 that he has modified....lowered, staggered custom wheels and we were looking at his car and he had the RPM Tesla spoiler. It looked better in person installed than it looks on the website to me. So that may be an option but I love how clean the OEM looks, as the RPM on stick . I might have to look into this further. I have sone pics of another employee car with the spoiler from RPM that I will post after this.
> 
> So overall impressions.....Love the P3D.....Love my RWD Ruby Woo.....I will have to think about this, but it would be a big price increase and I would have to sell Ruby and probably lose a little on the deal. It doesn't really make sense for me to do, but does it have too????
> 
> @MGallo and I ran the numbers to see what the cost would be and it would be a $25k to $30k bump. I think I am out but will drive Ruby today and do a mental comparison.....
> 
> Speaking of comparison, here is a rearend shot of the performance and RWD. You may be able to see it is lowered a bit and the wheels fill out the wheel wells better. That said, the car is still higher than the ones that are lowered with the UP springs. Michael, the employee likes the UP springs on his car but indicated it bottoms out at times with more than just him in the car and may switch to coil overs. The standard height on the P3D wont have that problem.
> 
> View attachment 13796


Great write up and glad to see you had fun! Our test drive Performance cars do not yet have the spoiler or badging but they do have the pedals at least.

Unfortunately we did not test braking on our RWD cars. We didn't want to mess around with RWD performance tests on wet road but the performance car was a beast on wet road!


----------



## MGallo

LUXMAN said:


> Now here are some pics of another employee car with the RPM TESLA spoiler. I took pics of this one cuz, well it is MCR , not that I am biased to Red but
> 
> View attachment 13797
> View attachment 13798
> View attachment 13799
> View attachment 13800
> 
> 
> If this is your car and are reading this, story for ogling her but had to look, and we left no fingerprints or head prints.
> 
> I do with it was available in a matte black though


Maybe not so obvious in these pictures, but the RPM Tesla spoiler sits on top of the stock lip whereas the Tesla official spoiler hugs it above and below, kind of like this ~>

Love this guy's license plate too.


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> So I went to DT. They were very receptive and owned it.
> I knew I loved that shop.
> They submitted info and hoping corporate calls today so we can get the ball rolling and get RUBY some new skirts


So got the call from Discount Tire yesterday and they are sending me payment for the rocker panel skirts based on the Estimate provided by Tesla. 
If I didn't mention it earlier, they are technically called M3 BASE ROCKER LOWER ASSY. The parts are already on order and should be here soon. $230 each and $35 each to install. Actually not a bad price. I still feel a little silly replacing them as they really are outta sight under the car.
Also, Tesla said that they could not be done via mobile service since they need to use a lift. 
I thought that was weird but OK. I will still ask the ranger about this Friday when he is here for other issues, but thinking about it, he would probably scratch it up trying to install it laying on the ground. 
Part of me says to not bother and keep the cash until they get damaged by road debris but I hope that doesn't happen!


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> Oh. And the metal petals. They look really nice and are more appropriately sized for the car versus the ones that are available on ebay. This might also be an option I'd be willing to add to Ruby Woo if they are not insanely priced


I contacted the lady at Dallas Service Center who is getting the new Rocker Skirts for RUBY to see if I could order the Performance Spoiler and Pedals... not available to order (YET).


----------



## garsh

LUXMAN said:


> Part of me says to not bother and keep the cash until they get damaged by road debris but I hope that doesn't happen!


Definitely.


----------



## LUXMAN

garsh said:


> Definitely.


But I already had the SC order the parts


----------



## garsh

LUXMAN said:


> But I already had the SC order the parts


In that case, I'd keep them in the garage for now.
Install them in ~3 years when your current rockers are even more banged up.


----------



## LUXMAN

garsh said:


> In that case, I'd keep them in the garage for now.
> Install them in ~3 years when your current rockers are even more banged up.


Tempting but really how much damage will happen? probably none.


----------



## garsh

LUXMAN said:


> Tempting but really how much damage will happen? probably none.


I guess it depends on where & how much you drive.
The rocker panels on my 6yo Leaf are pretty rough.


----------



## LUXMAN

garsh said:


> I guess it depends on where & how much you drive.
> The rocker panels on my 6yo Leaf are pretty rough.


True. Mostly new roads now. My leaf did the commute for 3 years so I should check it when the boy gets home from school.


----------



## LUXMAN

UGH!!! Back at Discount Tire. 
Day off and back went to do an errand and got a tire pressure warning. Huge nail in the tread 
Get to try out the jack pad today! 

I will be glad when my neighborhood is done being built! Probably another year!


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> UGH!!! Back at Discount Tire.
> Day off and back went to do an errand and got a tire pressure warning. Huge nail in the tread
> Get to try out the jack pad today!
> 
> I will be glad when my neighborhood is done being built! Probably another year!


Reverse Logic jack pad seems to be working like a champ!


----------



## Dogwhistle

@LUXMAN I've got an SFO layover after early arrival at the end of Sept. Might be a bit of a jaunt from downtown SFO, but the factory tour sounds like a good way to spend the afternoon. How did you set this up?


----------



## LUXMAN

Dogwhistle said:


> @LUXMAN I've got an SFO layover after early arrival at the end of Sept. Might be a bit of a jaunt from downtown SFO, but the factory tour sounds like a good way to spend the afternoon. How did you set this up?


If you have the date, I would email them at [email protected] ASAP. Give them your VIN and when you would like to go (up to 3 other guests) and they will get back to you. It fills up in advance so give it some lead time. And you are limited to one tour per Calendar year. They are pretty responsive. Takes about 24 hours to get back to you during the week.

Here are the details from when I contacted them the first time....

We host factory tours for Tesla owners *Monday-Friday* promptly at *10am, 11am,* *3pm*, *and 4pm*, excluding major holidays

Tours last approximately 60 minutes
All minors must be accompanied by an adult
No toddlers or infants (0 - 36 months old) permitted on the tour
We allocate 4 seats per owner group, and the registered Tesla owner must be present with their guests for the tour
We are flexible with larger immediate families; it is our policy to not split up families or leave some members behind
We cannot reserve tours more than three months in advance
We suggest booking at least 2-4 weeks in advance to ensure you get a seat on a tour
Tesla owners may book one tour per calendar year
Total number of attendees, including yourself (_no more than 4 in total_)
The preferred tour date and time (_weekdays only; please provide a few options_) 
 Once I receive this information, I can begin scheduling your tour and I will send you a confirmation once complete. Due to our overwhelming demand, changes or exceptions to dates, times and group size cannot be made once your tour has been booked. Any deviation may result in a cancelled tour. Thank you and we look forward to your tour!


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> Reverse Logic jack pad seems to be working like a champ!
> 
> View attachment 13853


The mechanic said he really liked the Jack Pad. He said it made it much easier for him

He also said that the tires were lined with foam, so he had to put a patch on the inside after he plugged the hole. No wonder it took him awhile. He disappeared after he took the tire off.

But she is good as new.


----------



## MGallo

garsh said:


> Definitely.


Better yet, install them right before you sell it.


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> Better yet, install them right before you sell it.


No, even after the P3D test drive, I think Ruby and I will be sticking together.....forever....


----------



## Dogwhistle

LUXMAN said:


> I usually drive in Standard steering and Low Regen.


You must complete your journey to the Tesla side and set that Regen to Standard! You will increase wh/mi efficiency immediately by 10%, and save beaucoup brake pad wear. It takes about a week to train your brain to feather the right foot instead of popping it all the way off by instinct, but once you do, it's great.


----------



## Dogwhistle

LUXMAN said:


> I
> 
> We host factory tours for Tesla owners *Monday-Friday*


Rats, I'm there Sat-Sun. Darn my seniority!


----------



## LUXMAN

Dogwhistle said:


> Rats, I'm there Sat-Sun. Darn my seniority!


Trade Trade Trade. SFO, SJC, OAK, any are close enough


----------



## LUXMAN

Dogwhistle said:


> You must complete your journey to the Tesla side and set that Regen to Standard! You will increase wh/mi efficiency immediately by 10%, and save beaucoup brake pad wear. It takes about a week to train your brain to feather the right foot instead of popping it all the way off by instinct, but once you do, it's great.


I am actually trying this right now. I have to switch to low with wife in the car though until I get use to it. She thinks it is too jerky. I agree somewhat as we are use to the LEAF which even in B mode is smoother.


----------



## JeopardE

LUXMAN said:


> No, even after the P3D test drive, I think Ruby and I will be sticking together.....forever....
> 
> View attachment 13880


OMG


----------



## JeopardE

Dogwhistle said:


> You must complete your journey to the Tesla side and set that Regen to Standard! You will increase wh/mi efficiency immediately by 10%, and save beaucoup brake pad wear. It takes about a week to train your brain to feather the right foot instead of popping it all the way off by instinct, but once you do, it's great.


@LUXMAN, you don't know what you've been missing with standard regen. One of the best things about it is the ability to zip into spots quickly in traffic with one swift motion of the foot without ever having to touch the brake pedal. Or the ability to launch at full acceleration from a stop and the just ease off right before you hit the speed limit. Or how it just makes driving a LOT less stressful. Two-pedal driving feels like torture in comparison!


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> I am actually trying this right now. I have to switch to low with wife in the car though until I get use to it. She thinks it is too jerky. I agree somewhat as we are use to the LEAF which even in B mode is smoother.


Didn't realize you've been driving in low. Use Standard and just feather the go pedal and it will smooth things out. It does getting use to though.


----------



## GDN

I have to admit, I'm just about a convert on the regen. I've gotten to drive Niko a lot the last 5 days as we've had company in town and I usually drive when we are together. I had sworn off normal regen, I wanted to drive old style. About 10 days ago I turned it back to standard and decided I would learn a bit and learn to use more regen for braking. It's been kind of fun, which is exactly the opposite of 2 months ago when we picked up the car. It's more of a game now. Can I feather up just right when needed, can I make it to almost a perfect stop at the light with only touching the brake at the very end, etc. Doing pretty well. I'll have to watch that efficiency to see how it improves. I will still admit on the Tollway or Freeway moving at higher speeds, it's still a very fine line, I want less aggressive slow down, but I DO want the brakes lights to come on for the idiots following too closely behind.

I'm going to put this out there (Sorry @LUXMAN ) for the slight hijack) but we've seen several 3's rear ended already and although that should pretty much always be the fault of the person following, I wonder if it isn't because we are getting better are regen/slowing the car down just at the right rate without brake lights and boom, person behind didn't realize the 3 was slowing/stopping.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> (Sorry @LUXMAN ) for the slight hijacking.


 Not a problem 
I have been trying to use it at others urging. I just drove about 50 miles in mixed traffic (for a Lamp !) and there allot of traffic. I tried the Autopilot on the highway (35W) and it was just annoying with the traffic. Then the regen in city traffic was also annoying the **** outta me. I was trying and had to turn it off. As I got closer to home I turned it back on to continue to try but man after driving the LEAF for 5 years, the heavy Regen is really annoying. 
BTW, the LEAF has 43k miles on it and the pads look brand new, so IDK if the less regen will hurt me as much as when my wife tosses her cookies in traffic.


----------



## GDN

Agree with that as well and for the auto pilot, at the suggestion of another thread I turn chill mode on and it’s pretty much a dream in stop and go traffic. I know chill seems so counterintuitive to this car and I would never have it on for any other driving ( why take the fun out of driving this car) but for autopilot in stop and go it is the perfect addition for a smoother ride. You are correct otherwise it is too abrupt in stop and go on it’s own.


----------



## FRC

I'll hijack the post for a moment also(sorry,kinda). I've driven a Camry hybrid for 11 years and a civic hybrid for 125k miles before that. So i'm very familiar with these hybrid regens. The last time I purchased a brake job was probably on my Chevy pickup in about 1998. Don't have my P3D yet, but I'm guessing that regen won't be a big adjustment and that brakes will continue to be a very minor expense..BTW, that Civic has been driven by my son since 2007, has 235K miles and still has original brakes. My Camry goes to him when the P3D arrives and still shows 50% pad. regen works great if you use it!! Hijack over, back to you Luxman.


----------



## FRC

Thanks Love Sword, oops I mean Loves Word, oops I mean, ah what the hell, the winner post means a lot coming from you!


----------



## ummgood

Soo.... How is the RWD after driving the P3D? I won't be trying the P3D out at all because I prefer to remain blissfully ignorant.


----------



## JMZMartin

ummgood said:


> Soo.... I won't be trying the P3D out at all because I prefer to remain blissfully ignorant.


Same here. I don't the financial or speed limit related temptation.


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> Soo.... How is the RWD after driving the P3D? I won't be trying the P3D out at all because I prefer to remain blissfully ignorant.


I came home and still love my slow a** RWD. 
Seriously. I still love this car. It has plenty of juice for me. 
And really, I consider myself a practical guy. This is all I need for my daily driving. Am I ever going to the track? No. 
So while the occasional red light romp may be faster, I can beat most cars anyway. 
I don't look at it like the P3D is better. Just another version for another circumstance. Both cars handle great. And perform great. Glad I saved the $20k.


----------



## Love

FRC said:


> Thanks Love Sword, oops I mean Loves Word, oops I mean, ah what the hell, the winner post means a lot coming from you!


Haha! Well don't inflate my ego now, I'm not THAT cool. Just a little bit. 



LUXMAN said:


> I came home and still love my slow a** RWD.
> Seriously. I still love this car. It has plenty of juice for me.
> And really, I consider myself a practical guy. This is all I need for my daily driving. Am I ever going to the track? No.
> So while the occasional red light romp may be faster, I can beat most cars anyway.
> I don't look at it like the P3D is better. Just another version for another circumstance. Both cars handle great. And perform great. Glad I saved the $20k.


Awesome post. I've not driven the P yet but I've come full circle to not wanting to trade in/up and just enjoying what I have. Like @LUXMAN, I'm loving my car! Further, I don't like the white (personal preference) so I'd be getting the SAME interior, so to me the car would look identical!!! I'd only know when I stepped on the pedal.
I'm happy and content with HEAV3N and will keep her for years! (Barring a lotto win and then it's next gen Roadster! Lol)


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> I came home and still love my slow a** RWD.
> Seriously. I still love this car. It has plenty of juice for me.
> And really, I consider myself a practical guy. This is all I need for my daily driving. Am I ever going to the track? No.
> So while the occasional red light romp may be faster, I can beat most cars anyway.
> I don't look at it like the P3D is better. Just another version for another circumstance. Both cars handle great. And perform great. Glad I saved the $20k.


Well it is good you are practical. I like to think I am but I don't want the temptation either. At least with the Model S service loaners there are so many things I like about the Model 3 better that it isn't that tempting to get the additional power. When they get Model 3 P service loaners that might be a problem!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

ummgood said:


> Soo.... How is the RWD after driving the P3D? I won't be trying the P3D out at all because I prefer to remain blissfully ignorant.


I have an interesting answer.

I went from P3D (Tesla calls it M3P by the way) to P90DL. If anything my car should have felt painfully slow when I got it back. It doesn't. I swear (not Dragy backed) that the car feels faster on 2018.32.3.

Anyway I have a new appreciation and love for "my car" all over again!


----------



## CUTiger2001

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I have an interesting answer.
> 
> I went from P3D (Tesla calls it M3P by the way) to P90DL. If anything my car should have felt painfully slow when I got it back. It doesn't. I swear (not Dragy backed) that the car feels faster on 2018.32.3.
> 
> Anyway I have a new appreciation and love for "my car" all over again!


I had a similar experience. Was given an S P90D for a loaner, WOWZA is that fast. I was surprised that my 3 felt faster after I picked it up and when I had dropped off. I had already received the 2018.32.3 update before going in, they updated the BMS firmware while in service.


----------



## ummgood

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I have an interesting answer.
> 
> I went from P3D (Tesla calls it M3P by the way) to P90DL. If anything my car should have felt painfully slow when I got it back. It doesn't. I swear (not Dragy backed) that the car feels faster on 2018.32.3.
> 
> Anyway I have a new appreciation and love for "my car" all over again!


Hey I noticed my car feels faster again. I swear after that one update a long time ago when it felt like the cars got gimped that I think after version 28 or something it got faster. I'll have to romp on it tonight to see how it feels again. I have 32.3 too.


----------



## Quicksilver

Great! Now I am anxiously waiting for 32.3 so I can see if it's any faster than 32.2 I am currently on.


----------



## ummgood

CUTiger2001 said:


> I had a similar experience. Was given an S P90D for a loaner, WOWZA is that fast. I was surprised that my 3 felt faster after I picked it up and when I had dropped off. I had already received the 2018.32.3 update before going in, they updated the BMS firmware while in service.


My BMS firmware got updated this week too. I took it in for a rattle on the right side and now it has a rattle coming from the left front. It almost sounds like it is in the frunk or the left suspension. I guess I'll be going back sometime soon.


----------



## LUXMAN

Mobile Service is here right now working on some issues and he has pushed a new software. Don't know what it is yet....loading....


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> Mobile Service is here right now working on some issues and he has pushed a new software. Don't know what it is yet....loading....


If I had to guess 32.3 or 32.5. I wish mobile service would work for me but they never send mobile service to me. I feel like I have to drive to S. Dallas to get to the service center in Austin. I live in SW Austin so it is a trek for me.


----------



## LUXMAN

They loaded 32.5. 
Supposedly this is gonna fix the BT echo. And hopefully the intermittent nature of the wall away lock.


----------



## LUXMAN

This service was also to fix the water in my taillight.










More acurrately condensation. 
He said that is normal and showed me a vent in the back of the new taillight assembly. 
He said he could put in the new light if I wanted but that isn't a problem or failure of the light. So I told him to save Tesla some money and keep the light.


----------



## LUXMAN

I also had him look at the mirror trim on the passenger side. He researched it while the new software was loading. 
He said the fix was to add some 3M tape. So he did that and said if it fails they will replace the assembly.


----------



## LUXMAN

I can’t wait til tomorrow morning. Gotta go to work EARLY in the morning as will have to try out the new software and see if she is any faster


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> They loaded 32.5.
> Supposedly this is gonna fix the BT echo. And hopefully the intermittent nature of the wall away lock.
> 
> View attachment 13944
> View attachment 13945


I like that long list of new features on the new update!


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> This service was also to fix the water in my taillight.
> 
> View attachment 13946
> 
> 
> More acurrately condensation.
> He said that is normal and showed me a vent in the back of the new taillight assembly.
> He said he could put in the new light if I wanted but that isn't a problem or failure of the light. So I told him to save Tesla some money and keep the light.


Interesting! I thought the lights are sealed, air tight!


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> My BMS firmware got updated this week too. I took it in for a rattle on the right side and now it has a rattle coming from the left front. It almost sounds like it is in the frunk or the left suspension. I guess I'll be going back sometime soon.


Better go quick if this is your problem 










Or it might start to smell


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Interesting! I thought the lights are sealed, air tight!


Nope. There is a vent on back with a breathable cover. Wish i took a pic of it.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Nope. There is a vent on back with a breathable cover. Wish i took a pic of it.


I wonder if the headlights are sealed air-tight as compared to the rear lights. I guess I won't freak out when I see condensation on my rear lights...have not seen any so far.


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> Better go quick if this is your problem
> 
> View attachment 13948
> 
> 
> Or it might start to smell


According to my wife my car smells occasionally. Usually after Mexican Food.


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> According to my wife my car smells occasionally. Usually after Mexican Food.


Funny but that kinda thing is not allowed in RUBY WOO


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> Funny but that kinda thing is not allowed in RUBY WOO


If I hold it and explode then that would be a bigger mess.


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> If I hold it and explode then that would be a bigger mess.


----------



## NJturtlePower

LUXMAN said:


> So the ReverseLogic Jack Pads came today. They look to be well made and they and the case are smaller than you would think. I can tell the one weak point on the case is the plastic hinge. But using every 6000 miles should make it a non issue.


You have a direct link for the pad set with the case?

Only ones I'm seeing including direct from the seller comes with a holding tube. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Set-of-4-T...gFbg0EK:sc:ShippingMethodStandard!08822!US!-1


----------



## Quicksilver

NJturtlePower said:


> You have a direct link for the pad set with the case?
> 
> Only ones I'm seeing including direct from the seller comes with a holding tube.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Set-of-4-T...gFbg0EK:sc:ShippingMethodStandard!08822!US!-1


It looks like the case version is gone. I checked the order link from my order confirmation e-mail and it brought me to the tube version.


----------



## GDN

Good to know about the vent on the back of the tail light. So far have not had that problem on Niko, but just doesn't make sense either way, don't let the water in to start with. I've never seen condensation or water in any other tail light. I still hope they have had a redesign.


----------



## LUXMAN

NJturtlePower said:


> You have a direct link for the pad set with the case?
> 
> Only ones I'm seeing including direct from the seller comes with a holding tube.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Set-of-4-T...gFbg0EK:sc:ShippingMethodStandard!08822!US!-1


I also went to my order history and if I click it, it shows the product with the tube. It does allow me to see the original listing with the case I have but not to purchase it. 
But that is a cool looking tube. It may fit in the glovebox or the front portion of the center console with that shape. Either way I highly recommend this or one of the similar products to save you the hassle I have. 
The tire shop has already used it and it works great.

Ya know, there is a post in the "what accessories to buy" that I made asking about these things a few months ago, and I never bought them. I feel....


----------



## EValuatED

NJturtlePower said:


> You have a direct link for the pad set with the case?
> 
> Only ones I'm seeing including direct from the seller comes with a holding tube.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Set-of-4-T...gFbg0EK:sc:ShippingMethodStandard!08822!US!-1


FYSA, just bought these from reverselogic directly for $99.80, free shipping, and as noted by you all, now with tube storage...


----------



## JeopardE

LUXMAN said:


> Funny but that kinda thing is not allowed in RUBY WOO


Yup - my family knows the rules: no eating of food in Joules!


----------



## ummgood

JOUL3S said:


> Yup - my family knows the rules: no eating of food in Joules!


I wasn't talking about eating....


----------



## LUXMAN

So a PACKAGE CAME TODAY!!
























I was really tired of the dim Foot Well lights.

















Since I don't run the ambient lights all the time, this was perfect for me to be able to see stuff on the floor when I get in.

I started with the passenger side. Now at first I tried to pry the lights out with an interior tool and a mini flat head screwdriver. But those things are in there tight and I didn't wasn't to snap a tab on the panel or crack it. 
So upon inspecting the panel on the passenger side, I found it was held in with 4 plastic push pins and the panel slides in to clips. 
So I removed those and gently pulled down this is the result.
























Speaker for something. Just not the stereo. It was on while I was working and plugged in or not made no difference.










This guy is wedged in there tight. For me it was easiest to take the whole panel out and then press the clear tabs on one side and push it through. Installing the new light was much easier.


----------



## LUXMAN

The new lights have the matte finish on the lens but you will see they are much brighter than OEM. This was the passenger side result.


----------



## LUXMAN

Moving to the drivers side. This panel had 2 push pins and on hex screw.

















Attached to this panel is the light and the data port, both of which just unplug like the light and speaker on the passenger panel.










Here is a shot of the panel and an interesting find inside.

















Now when it goes back in, there is a slot in the insulation on the firewall what the panel goes into and it just pops back into place, just don't forget to put the data port back in.










And the result....










Couple hints:

1. You really need to push the light plugs in until you hear a click. Takes some force.
2. Use a headlamp or other bright light besides a flashlight under there cuz its dark.
3. Use a towel when you lay on the door sill cuz my ribs hurt now where I rolled over and it pushed in!


----------



## LUXMAN

And some before and after pics


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> Moving to the drivers side. This panel had 2 push pins and on hex screw.
> 
> View attachment 14107
> View attachment 14108
> 
> 
> Attached to this panel is the light and the data port, both of which just unplug like the light and speaker on the passenger panel.
> 
> View attachment 14110
> 
> 
> Here is a shot of the panel and an interesting find inside.
> 
> View attachment 14112
> View attachment 14111
> 
> 
> Now when it goes back in, there is a slot in the insulation on the firewall what the panel goes into and it just pops back into place, just don't forget to put the data port back in.
> 
> View attachment 14109
> 
> 
> And the result....
> 
> View attachment 14113
> 
> 
> Couple hints:
> 
> 1. You really need to push the light plugs in until you hear a click. Takes some force.
> 2. Use a headlamp or other bright light besides a flashlight under there cuz its dark.
> 3. Use a towel when you lay on the door sill cuz my ribs hurt now where I rolled over and it pushed in!


And my RIBS still hurt 2 days later!


----------



## NIGHTHAWK017

Just went through the last month cause I’ve been slacking.

Glad to see a lot of your problems get resolved. 

Super jealous of the factory tour, I’ll have to plan a vacation that way in a few years once the kiddos are old enough. 

What are your thoughts on AP after trying it? I love it. My biggest complaint is that in stop and go traffic it’s a little slow to start following the car in front of you. ‍♂ Small complaint. 

When I drive with my wife and it’s a decent distance, I’ll turn on chill mode when using AP cause my wife seems to car sick since she’s always loooking at her phone. Maybe I’ll need to turn regen to low as well. 

I love those lights! I’ll have to replace my footwell lights eventually. Maybe even the trunk and puddle lights.


----------



## LUXMAN

NIGHTHAWK017 said:


> Just went through the last month cause I've been slacking.
> 
> Glad to see a lot of your problems get resolved.
> 
> Super jealous of the factory tour, I'll have to plan a vacation that way in a few years once the kiddos are old enough.
> 
> What are your thoughts on AP after trying it? I love it. My biggest complaint is that in stop and go traffic it's a little slow to start following the car in front of you. ‍♂ Small complaint.
> 
> When I drive with my wife and it's a decent distance, I'll turn on chill mode when using AP cause my wife seems to car sick since she's always loooking at her phone. Maybe I'll need to turn regen to low as well.
> 
> I love those lights! I'll have to replace my footwell lights eventually. Maybe even the trunk and puddle lights.


Well, I made some comments in the ENHANCED AUTOPILOT TRAIL some can be seen here but essentially I don't think it is for me. I really don't do many road trips and if I do, they are not far. Plus with the traffic on my commute it wasn't working for me. I do think it has a ways to go before I would consider it


----------



## JustTheTip

LUXMAN said:


> Moving to the drivers side. This panel had 2 push pins and on hex screw.
> 
> View attachment 14107
> View attachment 14108
> 
> 
> Attached to this panel is the light and the data port, both of which just unplug like the light and speaker on the passenger panel.
> 
> View attachment 14110
> 
> 
> Here is a shot of the panel and an interesting find inside.
> 
> View attachment 14112
> View attachment 14111
> 
> 
> Now when it goes back in, there is a slot in the insulation on the firewall what the panel goes into and it just pops back into place, just don't forget to put the data port back in.
> 
> View attachment 14109
> 
> 
> And the result....
> 
> View attachment 14113
> 
> 
> Couple hints:
> 
> 1. You really need to push the light plugs in until you hear a click. Takes some force.
> 2. Use a headlamp or other bright light besides a flashlight under there cuz its dark.
> 3. Use a towel when you lay on the door sill cuz my ribs hurt now where I rolled over and it pushed in!


TY for this. Doesn't look bad at all. What size hex driver did you need?


----------



## LUXMAN

JustTheTip said:


> TY for this. Doesn't look bad at all. What size hex driver did you need?


T-20


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> So the ReverseLogic Jack Pads came today. They look to be well made and they and the case are smaller than you would think. I can tell the one weak point on the case is the plastic hinge. But using every 6000 miles should make it a non issue.
> The pads hold in the holes no problem but thought they would go deeper. But they will hold in there just fine to use with jacks.
> 
> Now to talk to the tire shop manager.....
> 
> View attachment 13486
> View attachment 13488
> View attachment 13490
> View attachment 13491
> View attachment 13492
> View attachment 13493
> View attachment 13494
> View attachment 13495
> 
> 
> That pic is with the pad in a rear jack point. The skirt is closer to the jack point there then in the front, hence the overlap of the pad and the skirt. But these will keep the skirts from getting damaged.


So after I got these, I decided to Email ReverseLogic and ask them a couple questions. FRED wrote me back and provided allot of good info. Here is some more Info for those wanting to know

I asked about the change from the hinged case to the tube and the strength off my hinges.....

_The hinged case you received was pictured on eBay and my website through 26-Aug-2018. Customers placing orders while this case was shown received the case with either a transparent top or a black top like the one you received. These cases are made in Germany and are relatively expensive. You expressed some doubt as to the life of the hinges but I am confident that they will last a long time.

I changed the case to the telescopic case for a few reasons. The hinged case was too expensive, too big, and did not have enough space to house the jack pad tools with a 15mm extension installed. The current round Twist Pack case takes up half as much space, fits in the driver side trunk cubby hole, and can be expanded to hold the tools with the extension installed._

What are they made of? He answered this and explained the extensions....

_Some customers have speculated that the tools are made from aluminum and black anodized. However, the tools are actually machined from black Acetal bar stock. Acetal is a very durable engineered plastic. The puck and post are one piece. The bolt coming up through the bottom of the puck does not hold the post in place. However, the threaded hole does facilitate the manufacturing of the tool. It also is used to attach the 15mm extension. This extension is not very useful for the Model 3. It is more likely to be used with the Model S or Model X versions of the tool since the battery packs on the S and X are lower than the vehicle jack points._

So I am assuming the same pucks can be used with a S or X with an attachment. If you need that, I would guess you could ask them and maybe save vs buying 2 sets...

He also said, in Regards to the change of the case...

_It's not uncommon to make subtle improvements to the jack pad tools over time. For example, the original tool we introduced in January had a knurled circumference which was changed to the "grip groove" in the current design. The change in the case is another example. I already have plans to change the case again before the end of this year.
_
So, I dont know what he means by knurled but thought this would be informative for y'all


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> So after I got these, I decided to Email ReverseLogic and ask them a couple questions. FRED wrote me back and provided allot of good info. Here is some more Info for those wanting to know
> 
> I asked about the change from the hinged case to the tube and the strength off my hinges.....
> 
> _The hinged case you received was pictured on eBay and my website through 26-Aug-2018. Customers placing orders while this case was shown received the case with either a transparent top or a black top like the one you received. These cases are made in Germany and are relatively expensive. You expressed some doubt as to the life of the hinges but I am confident that they will last a long time.
> 
> I changed the case to the telescopic case for a few reasons. The hinged case was too expensive, too big, and did not have enough space to house the jack pad tools with a 15mm extension installed. The current round Twist Pack case takes up half as much space, fits in the driver side trunk cubby hole, and can be expanded to hold the tools with the extension installed._
> 
> What are they made of? He answered this and explained the extensions....
> 
> _Some customers have speculated that the tools are made from aluminum and black anodized. However, the tools are actually machined from black Acetal bar stock. Acetal is a very durable engineered plastic. The puck and post are one piece. The bolt coming up through the bottom of the puck does not hold the post in place. However, the threaded hole does facilitate the manufacturing of the tool. It also is used to attach the 15mm extension. This extension is not very useful for the Model 3. It is more likely to be used with the Model S or Model X versions of the tool since the battery packs on the S and X are lower than the vehicle jack points._
> 
> So I am assuming the same pucks can be used with a S or X with an attachment. If you need that, I would guess you could ask them and maybe save vs buying 2 sets...
> 
> He also said, in Regards to the change of the case...
> 
> _It's not uncommon to make subtle improvements to the jack pad tools over time. For example, the original tool we introduced in January had a knurled circumference which was changed to the "grip groove" in the current design. The change in the case is another example. I already have plans to change the case again before the end of this year.
> _
> So, I dont know what he means by knurled but thought this would be informative for y'all


One more thing. I emailed and asked for clarification on the extensions and use with other Teslas. He got back to me quickly and said

_The same 15mm extensions can be used on the Model S, Model X, and Model 3 tools. The Model S and Model X tools will not fit into the Model 3 jack point location hole. The Model S tool will loosely fit the Model X jack point. The Model X tool is a tight fit in the Model S jack point. The Model 3 tool will not hang from the Model S or Model X jack points. _

So I take that to mean that you can use the Model 3 Jack Pads with all the cars but it wont sit tight and hang there since their Jack points are larger holes.


----------



## LUXMAN

So what happened here!!! 










Oh yeah....you guessed it....it was HAPPY TIME in the express lanes on the way home from work


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> So what happened here!!!
> 
> View attachment 14528
> 
> 
> Oh yeah....you guessed it....it was HAPPY TIME in the express lanes on the way home from work


Ummm that is low... Time to get a bit more enthusiastic. I think my average is now 270 because of the road trip but on my normal commute I am in the 300's usually


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> Ummm that is low... Time to get a bit more enthusiastic. I think my average is now 270 because of the road trip but on my normal commute I am in the 300's usually


Ha yeah, took me awhile to get the pic. Trying to avoid the concrete walls while doing 85 so it did drop a bit


----------



## LUXMAN

YAY! My new (replacement) Jeda Pad arrived today!










The original was warping and no longer flat in the tray and would move around as noted above. So They wanted me to return it. It worked fine tho. 
Anyway, you can see this one is much flatter.
























I will be posting the charge speeds here after I run my phone charge level down.


----------



## LUXMAN

Another reason not to drive ICE!

So I was coming home from an early morning appointment and RUBY got sprayed with Anti-Freeze!!!

This Nissan Altima was ahead of me in the center lane when something blew! #LateForWork :tearsofjoy:


----------



## LUXMAN

Then this guy trys to merge into me


----------



## GDN

Very nice usage of dash cam. I'll have to give V9 a quick go at it, but I know you've got a very reasonably priced cam that does a good job there. If v9 doesn't cut it, I may still have to go this route. I'm afraid even with v9, pulling the USB to take in the house and then sort through the clips just isn't real functional, but will have to wait and see.

Hope you got Ruby washed down after that nasty bath on the road.


----------



## Love

LUXMAN said:


> Then this guy trys to merge into me


This video has way less cussing than if it was to take place in my car.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Very nice usage of dash cam. I'll have to give V9 a quick go at it, but I know you've got a very reasonably priced cam that does a good job there. If v9 doesn't cut it, I may still have to go this route. I'm afraid even with v9, pulling the USB to take in the house and then sort through the clips just isn't real functional, but will have to wait and see.
> 
> Hope you got Ruby washed down after that nasty bath on the road.


Just got back from the Dentist. So after lunch I am gonna get her all sudsy 

It really isn't too much of a hassle. I just pull the SD card and stick in my PC. You can see all the 3 minute clips based on time and clip from there. 
The one downside to V9 I can see already is the lack of ready made great background music


----------



## LUXMAN

OMG! What have I done????

I just signed up for TESLA Solar! 
(Yes, I referred myself )
They are coming Sunday morning for the site survey! 
I can post stuff here if anyone is interested.
Appropriate as RUBY will be driving on SUNSHINE (mostly)


----------



## 350VDC

LUXMAN said:


> OMG! What have I done????
> 
> I just signed up for TESLA Solar!
> (Yes, I referred myself )
> They are coming Sunday morning for the site survey!
> I can post stuff here if anyone is interested.
> Appropriate as RUBY will be driving on SUNSHINE (mostly)


I would be interested in a price report when you have it.


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> OMG! What have I done????
> 
> I just signed up for TESLA Solar!
> (Yes, I referred myself )
> They are coming Sunday morning for the site survey!
> I can post stuff here if anyone is interested.
> Appropriate as RUBY will be driving on SUNSHINE (mostly)


That's awesome let me know how it goes and the logistics since we have similar house builds.


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> That's awesome let me know how it goes and the logistics since we have similar house builds.


Will do. Just signed the contract today. Now need approval from the Elec Co-op and the HOA , that will be the interesting one since I want to put some on the front and they don't want that


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> Will do. Just signed the contract today. Now need approval from the Elec Co-op and the HOA , that will be the interesting one since I want to put some on the front and they don't want that


Can they stop that??? I thought there were laws against that. Like having political signs in your yard or satellite dishes.


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> Can they stop that??? I thought there were laws against that. Like having political signs in your yard or satellite dishes.


While they cannot stop you from putting up solar, they can say where you can't put it (here in TX).









So I would have to show the south side (which my house faces) will increase production by >10%. 
Now, my energy advisor said he has never had a HOA not approve a front system. But here we have >2500 homes, very few solar systems and not one faces the street. Tesla just started working with our Energy Co-Op, so hasn't tried to work with *THIS *HOA.

So we will submit and see if they make me fight em. 
I understand not wanting it on the front and actually would prefer it not on the front but it would require more panels and increase the price by 7% after the federal credit. And that could increase the payback period by 1.5 years.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> While they cannot stop you from putting up solar, they can say where you can't put it (here in TX).
> View attachment 15898
> 
> 
> So I would have to show the south side (which my house faces) will increase production by >10%.
> Now, my energy advisor said he has never had a HOA not approve a front system. But here we have >2500 homes, very few solar systems and not one faces the street. Tesla just started working with our Energy Co-Op, so hasn't tried to work with *THIS *HOA.
> 
> So we will submit and see if they make me fight em.
> I understand not wanting it on the front and actually would prefer it not on the front but it would require more panels and increase the price by 7% after the federal credit. And that could increase the payback period by 1.5 years.


Yup. Our HOA requires all solar related installation not be facing the front of the house. Glad to see the law and the 10% note. No one in our neighborhood of 143 homes have solar yet. I may be the first in the future. I am sure they will want to fight it.


----------



## GDN

HOA's in TX have WAY too much power.


----------



## agastya

LUXMAN said:


> OMG! What have I done????
> 
> I just signed up for TESLA Solar!
> (Yes, I referred myself )
> They are coming Sunday morning for the site survey!
> I can post stuff here if anyone is interested.
> Appropriate as RUBY will be driving on SUNSHINE (mostly)


Please do. I did get a quote for it as well but looking over the numbers it just didn't add up for me at present - specifically because 
(a) I want to go through a summer and a winter with car charging kWh uysage numbers to see what we really use (b) credits for the power to the grid do not roll over each month at the co-op we have, and (c) putting in a powerwall really balloons up the cost at which point the juice is simply not worth the squeeze.

Texas already has close to 20% of its electricity produced from wind and solar, and I only expect this to go higher.

I did hear that the federal credit does go down from 30% to about 26% next year.


----------



## LUXMAN

It took allot of number crunching, sole searching and hand wringing for me to decide to do this. 
I am as well in a Co-Op and the electric rate has been really cheap for years. 
So instead of a 8-10 year payback if I lived in say SoCal, it may be 15-20 years depending on any increases in electric rates, which I think are inevitable. If fact, my 16 year old son the other day said "wont the rates go up if everyone goes to electric cars?" meaning they need to produce more, hence, more power plants.
But another point that was made to me is if I pay for electricity for the next 15-20 years, what do I have after that? Nothing. I mean I used the electricity, but I have nothing material to show for it, vs if I go solar, I will have spent the same for the system and then have a system that is providing free energy for the next 15-20 years, and will increase my home value.

Now my Co-Op has a rebate of $450/kW, up to 10kW, so the best deal would be to stop at 10kw to get the cheapest cost per kW. But to get to 100%, I need about 14.5kW, so I will pay more for that last 4.5kW on a per kW basis.



agastya said:


> (b) credits for the power to the grid do not roll over each month at the co-op we have


This is true for me as well. But one graph provided by TESLA that compares my last year of usage with the anticipated output, shows that there will be a little that I give them for free and a little that I have to pay at various times of the year.










But I figure, I can either charge the car more at home then vs free at work, or feel good that more of their energy is renewable.



agastya said:


> (c) putting in a powerwall really balloons up the cost at which point the juice is simply not worth the squeeze


This is true and the reason I am forgoing the Powerwall, for now. If the price drops tremendously or the cost of electricity really spikes, then I can add one later. Then that overproduction can be stored for a rainy day at least and in the summer if the grid goes down, I can still have AC. But a point to remember is that if the grid goes down, so does your solar if you do not have a battery.



agastya said:


> I did hear that the federal credit does go down from 30% to about 26% next year.


Actually, the 30% credit (calculated after you deduct utility rebates), runs through the end of 2019, then it starts to reduce.


----------



## LUXMAN

In the process of adding a Gigabit switch to the home network to accommodate the solar data transmitter. 
Added bonus, now my son will have an ethernet plug for his computer vs poor Wi-Fi across the house.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> In the process of adding a Gigabit switch to the home network to accommodate the solar data transmitter.
> Added bonus, now my son will have an ethernet plug for his computer vs poor Wi-Fi across the house.
> 
> View attachment 15965


Ummm...that installation looks like something this Aggie would throw together, but I would strap it down with some tie-wrap.


----------



## GDN

Very nice. I'm a firm believer in wired when possible. My house is not big, but I still have (4) GB switches. One in the main closet by the router which connects to 3 other switches in other parts of the house. Each of those has at least 3 or 4 things plugged in. If there is a choice I go wired.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Very nice. I'm a firm believer in wired when possible. My house is not big, but I still have (4) GB switches. One in the main closet by the router which connects to 3 other switches in other parts of the house. Each of those has at least 3 or 4 things plugged in. If there is a choice I go wired.


I did the same thing! I have a two GB switches upstairs and two downstairs. I believe in wired connection too. All of our computers are connected via wire. Of course all of our mobile devices connects to WiFi with two WiFi extenders to boost the signals in dead areas - one of which is in the garage letting Quicksilver enjoy some robust data slurping.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Ummm...that installation looks like something this Aggie would throw together, but I would strap it down with some tie-wrap.


Ha! That is just me testing it. I have now added a small power strip so everything can be plugged-in inside the box. The switch is now inside on top and the wires routed neatly.
I should be able to mount the solar receiver just above the box and drop the wires down the wall behind it and into the top of the box. Power and Cat 6 cable.

EDIT. Or at least as neat as I can make it based on what the builders did!


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Ha! That is just me testing it. I have now added a small power strip so everything can be plugged-in inside the box. The switch is now inside on top and the wires routed neatly.
> I should be able to mount the solar receiver just above the box and drop the wires down the wall behind it and into the top of the box. Power and Cat 6 cable.
> 
> EDIT. Or at least as neat as I can make it based on what the builders did!


Cool. That's a pretty tight looking cabinet with all the electronics in there!


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Cool. That's a pretty tight looking cabinet with all the electronics in there!


Yeah. All I got to work with, but it should be fine.










EDIT. wrong pic.


----------



## ummgood

I wish my onq was that clean. Mine has about 10 rg6 coax in it too for cable. I basically can’t get the fiber stuff in there so I have a lot of stuff on the shelf in the closet above the panel. Basically my google fiber router and a google WiFi mesh wap up there with a rigged hard drive for backup on time machine for the laptops that aren’t hard wired. It is a mess but at least it is in the closet.


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> I wish my onq was that clean. Mine has about 10 rg6 coax in it too for cable. I basically can't get the fiber stuff in there so I have a lot of stuff on the shelf in the closet above the panel. Basically my google fiber router and a google WiFi mesh wap up there with a rigged hard drive for backup on time machine for the laptops that aren't hard wired. It is a mess but at least it is in the closet.


I literally understood like non of that! LOL!


----------



## GDN

Somehow along the way I had missed that Ruby didn’t like to lock and honk the horn as you walk away. I’ve seen your posts and updates over the last couple of days. Will be very interesting to know what happens with the service visit as opposed to the new phone. I don’t like to think it but have a feeling I know which will be the real fix.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> I don't like to think it but have a feeling I know which will be the real fix.


Which is what?

I just tried to open my car with my phone and I pulled on the passenger handle 2x and nothing. Screen was even blank. I was gonna try my wife's new iphone Xs but the app was not open. It opened the car after I opened the app, but I need to try it after the car sleeps again.


----------



## LUXMAN

Got the solar plans today!!! 14.49kW system with 46 panels 
Now to get Electric Company and HOA approval


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> Which is what?
> 
> I just tried to open my car with my phone and I pulled on the passenger handle 2x and nothing. Screen was even blank. I was gonna try my wife's new iphone Xs but the app was not open. It opened the car after I opened the app, but I need to try it after the car sleeps again.


I figure it to be the phone, but you never know. Test your wife's phone a few times, just open the app and try it a couple of times each day you are home. Don't have to drive, just walk up and open and then walk away. See if you get a lock.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> I figure it to be the phone, but you never know. Test your wife's phone a few times, just open the app and try it a couple of times each day you are home. Don't have to drive, just walk up and open and then walk away. See if you get a lock.


Just tried her phone and it worked just fine. I will try is for a couple days. Wonder why it would stay on though after I left the car with my phone and no butts in the seats?
Also the last couple days my phone has been acting weird. Opening links on pages without touching them.
It is an iPhone 6. I was planning on ordering the Xr on Friday anyway. So I actually hope that is the problem!


----------



## 3V Pilot

LUXMAN said:


> Just tried her phone and it worked just fine. I will try is for a couple days. Wonder why it would stay on though after I left the car with my phone and no butts in the seats?
> Also the last couple days my phone has been acting weird. Opening links on pages without touching them.
> It is an iPhone 6. I was planning on ordering the Xr on Friday anyway. So I actually hope that is the problem!


Well, that solves it then. Your phone is possessed and jealous of Ruby, time for new one!


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> Just tried her phone and it worked just fine. I will try is for a couple days. Wonder why it would stay on though after I left the car with my phone and no butts in the seats?
> Also the last couple days my phone has been acting weird. Opening links on pages without touching them.
> It is an iPhone 6. I was planning on ordering the Xr on Friday anyway. So I actually hope that is the problem!


Understand the not opening, but have to agree, once you are out of the seat and door closed, I would think it would lock properly, especially if it can't detect your phone.


----------



## LUXMAN

3V Pilot said:


> Well, that solves it then. Your phone is possessed and jealous of Ruby, time for new one!


I think that may be it. I have her old iPhone 6s+ (old in name only, 9 months since apple replaced it after they broke it) and currently moving my library over. I will use that phone for the next couple days and see if it makes a difference. 
Mobile service on Friday afternoon


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Understand the not opening, but have to agree, once you are out of the seat and door closed, I would think it would lock properly, especially if it can't detect your phone.


Right. we were discussing that. Plus she has her phone with her when we are out and it has the app. But that opens up the whole can of worms of whos phone is opening the doors etc


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Understand the not opening, but have to agree, once you are out of the seat and door closed, I would think it would lock properly, especially if it can't detect your phone.


Well so far over two days her phone has been working perfectly with RUBY WOO. I have one more day before I can order the new Xr. I was considering using her 6plus, but this thing is just huge!


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> Got the solar plans today!!! 14.49kW system with 46 panels
> Now to get Electric Company and HOA approval


Papers submitted to the HOA. Should get answer on the 26th. 
Hoping to get electric company approval by then too. But they are waiting for Tesla Energy to send them the plans still. Maybe today.


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> Papers submitted to the HOA. Should get answer on the 26th.
> Hoping to get electric company approval by then too. But they are waiting for Tesla Energy to send them the plans still. Maybe today.


I've never investigated solar, but curious how or what approval the electric company has to do with it? If you generate more electricity than you can use do they have to buy it back? Is that why their approval is required?


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> I've never investigated solar, but curious how or what approval the electric company has to do with it? If you generate more electricity than you can use do they have to buy it back? Is that why their approval is required?


Well, in most places you must be hooked to the grid. Now my son figured a loophole to this . Think about it and I will tell you what he said at the end.

Now for some unknow reason to me, you cannot generate more than you use.
So what they do is look at your last years usage and limit your system to that.
So Tesla sends them the plans and they come look at the house and electrical connections and approve of the install. 
Plus you also need to apply for any rebates.
But most solar installs will need to be tied to grid for somewhere for the power to go, besides as a backup. If you produce more than you use, you need the juice either to flow to a battery or the grid, it doesn't just throttle to how much you use. So by backfeeding the grid, you need approval to send them electricity. Additionally they need to know where power in the lines are coming from and make sure that it is set up to cut off in a power outage (or go to the battery only) so that linemen don't get shocked by your power while working on the lines. I am sure there are extra safety procedures they use, but this adds another layer I am sure.

They also set you up for Net Metering. Here in the CoServ Co-op, it is monthly net metering. So as of my bill date each month, if I use more than I produce, I pay for that. If I make more, they keep it and don't even pay me for the net electricity that I provide them (unlike other areas, however, most electric companies want to stop paying of course)

So one problem with only making 100% is that over time, you will make less as the panels degrade. Tesla's panels are warrantied to a max degrade of 1/2% a year. So in 20 years, I could be making only 90% of my electricity needs, even though the system is rated for a higher amount. So hopefully the panels do better than that. Especially since I hope to add an Electric P/U in 5 years.
But also as the kid goes off to college, maybe usage will go down and I will be making more than I use most of the time.
Plus here in Texas, you most likely will get new panels sometime as you add the system to your homeowners policy and when the hail comes, you get new panels with the new roof. And at that time, each panel may be more efficient and you can make more with each panel.

So once you are up and running, if you had a battery, how can you get off the grid? 
So we are talking and my boy says "Stop paying your bill and they turn off your electricity." LOL!!!!
I thought that was awesome. The battery will just think you are in a power outage and keep everything up and running. Of course you will probably need at least 2 powerwalls to try that. And that may affect your Credit score.


----------



## Love

LUXMAN said:


> Papers submitted to the HOA. Should get answer on the 26th.
> Hoping to get electric company approval by then too. But they are waiting for Tesla Energy to send them the plans still. Maybe today.


Exciting! Thanks for keeping us updated along for the ride!


----------



## LUXMAN

Lovesword said:


> Exciting! Thanks for keeping us updated along for the ride!


I know! I cant stop thinking about it. I want to keep things moving. I am sure my Energy Advisor is sick of me already. He's probably like "Man, if I had just taken a little longer at lunch, Ralph would be working this guy!!" HA!


----------



## LUXMAN

RUBY is loving her new floor mats!


----------



## LUXMAN

Solar update coming soon. And it might not be good....


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> Solar update coming soon. And it might not be good....


That sucks - I assume it is not because we haven't seen the sun here in DFW for at least 5 years it seems (OK 3 weeks)?


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> That sucks - I assume it is not because we haven't seen the sun here in DFW for at least 5 years it seems (OK 3 weeks)?


Ha! No. But may have update tomorrow of YEA or NAY, because it is all about the 









….. and the HOA


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> RUBY is loving her new floor mats!
> 
> View attachment 16492


I really don't want to get these, but the more pictures I see the more I want them!


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I really don't want to get these, but the more pictures I see the more I want them!


Let me help you with that 









That piece by the accelerator I added a while back since I rest my foot there. Big feet, ya know 
And you can really see them with the AO footwell lights since the car is in the garage


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> Let me help you with that
> 
> View attachment 16501
> View attachment 16502


Now can you show me a shot with the aluminum pedals in there?


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Now can you show me a shot with the aluminum pedals in there?


Your wish is my command


----------



## GDN

I do love those light upgrades, however the other half has instructed that I'm not to touch anything electrical. He was all about me sweating and putting the coating on it and making it look nice, but no touching the lights. I guess I'll save those upgrades for mine some day.


----------



## MelindaV

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I really don't want to get these, but the more pictures I see the more I want them!


I thought that after seeing the first photo of them! I have never had any interest in anything but carpet floor mats... the various all-weather mats always looked like they should be in a jeep or something and not a car... but these (for rubber mats) are very nicely done. 
(and 3 weeks into ownership, and my floor mats are ready covered in dog hair (and the dogs are not even allowed in the garage, let alone the car!)
@LUXMAN - did they stink up the car when you first put them in?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> I thought that after seeing the first photo of them! I have never had any interest in anything but carpet floor mats... the various all-weather mats always looked like they should be in a jeep or something and not a car... but these (for rubber mats) are very nicely done.
> (and 3 weeks into ownership, and my floor mats are ready covered in dog hair (and the dogs are not even allowed in the garage, let alone the car!)
> @LUXMAN - did they stink up the car when you first put them in?


That's exactly where I'm at verbatim. I have never had, nor desired, all weather mats before. Until now...


----------



## LUXMAN

MelindaV said:


> I thought that after seeing the first photo of them! I have never had any interest in anything but carpet floor mats... the various all-weather mats always looked like they should be in a jeep or something and not a car... but these (for rubber mats) are very nicely done.
> (and 3 weeks into ownership, and my floor mats are ready covered in dog hair (and the dogs are not even allowed in the garage, let alone the car!)
> @LUXMAN - did they stink up the car when you first put them in?


No stink to them at all that I noticed. My wife helped me put them in and she didn't mention it either. I drove to work with them the next morning and no noticeable odor after being sealed in the car all night.
Also my wife loves them. She says they looks sleek. But she also has a PU and a Jeep with HUSKY liners


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> That's exactly where I'm at verbatim. I have never had, nor desired, all weather mats before. Until now...


I have ben waiting for these for 7 months. My drivers side carpet floor mat has a bad worn spot after 9200 miles










I am bagging them up and storing them away with the ones from my other cars. Those are brand new as I usually have these immediately when I get a new car


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> I do love those light upgrades, however the other half has instructed that I'm not to touch anything electrical. He was all about me sweating and putting the coating on it and making it look nice, but no touching the lights. I guess I'll save those upgrades for mine some day.


I have the answer to your problem. 
Purchase the lights from AO as a gift for him for Christmas. Then offer to install them out of the kindness of your heart. You can find my install tips at https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/the-adventures-of-ruby-woo.6292/post-145818


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> Well so far over two days her phone has been working perfectly with RUBY WOO. I have one more day before I can order the new Xr. I was considering using her 6plus, but this thing is just huge!


So I thought my walk away lock issues were solved with a different phone.....nope. The last 2 days, 2 times I have gotten outta the car and walked away. the eyebrow lights stayed on, AC running and doors unlocked. SIGH.
Both times went back and cycled the drivers door and it worked correctly. 
I need to open a new case with TESLA for this and ask for a KeyFob. 
They close the case on it after I told the Mobile Tech the new phone fixed it. 
They came last Friday and changed out my Left rear taillight on the Decklid that was getting water in it.

I am getting an iPhone Xr on Friday, but doubtful that will do any better as a key


----------



## GDN

The


LUXMAN said:


> I have the answer to your problem.
> Purchase the lights from AO as a gift for him for Christmas. Then offer to install them out of the kindness of your heart. You can find my install tips at https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/the-adventures-of-ruby-woo.6292/post-145818


I actually bought them back about week 4 of having the car. I bought the ones for the trunk. He is basing it on an "upgrade" I did in the pickup which was to add an Amazon purchased LED light kit. It is a great kit and adds tons of light, but the lights were stuck on under the seats using 3M tape. A couple of them have fallen off and I haven't fixed them. So he thinks I'm going some janky way of updating the lights. I showed him the new lights and how they were direct replacements and I got a NO. The struggle is real. Just choosing my battles. Some day I'll get brave and just switch them out, then can go for the interior foot well lights too.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> The
> 
> I actually bought them back about week 4 of having the car. I bought the ones for the trunk. He is basing it on an "upgrade" I did in the pickup which was to add an Amazon purchased LED light kit. It is a great kit and adds tons of light, but the lights were stuck on under the seats using 3M tape. A couple of them have fallen off and I haven't fixed them. So he thinks I'm going some janky way of updating the lights. I showed him the new lights and how they were direct replacements and I got a NO. The struggle is real. Just choosing my battles. Some day I'll get brave and just switch them out, then can go for the interior foot well lights too.


You are saying you bought the trunk lights and haven't been able to install them?
Hummmmm, that's a tough one then cuz those are super easy to put in.
I have done the Front Door T puddle lights. Trunk lights and Footwells. they are awesome bright. Couldn't be happier. It is so easy so I hope you can save them for yours then!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> I have ben waiting for these for 7 months. My drivers side carpet floor mat has a bad worn spot after 9200 miles
> 
> View attachment 16517
> 
> 
> I am bagging them up and storing them away with the ones from my other cars. Those are brand new as I usually have these immediately when I get a new car


Ok ok you convinced me, I'll order them. Mine is fraying similarly to yours near the dead pedal area. I don't have a spot like yours though


----------



## LUXMAN

So I have a solar update.....sorta...…
I have started a new thread and invite all thoughts, good and bad...

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/adding-tesla-solar-in-texas.9385/post-166173


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Thank you @LUXMAN for spending my money


----------



## Quicksilver

MelindaV said:


> I thought that after seeing the first photo of them! I have never had any interest in anything but carpet floor mats... the various all-weather mats always looked like they should be in a jeep or something and not a car... but these (for rubber mats) are very nicely done.
> (and 3 weeks into ownership, and my floor mats are ready covered in dog hair (and the dogs are not even allowed in the garage, let alone the car!)
> @LUXMAN - did they stink up the car when you first put them in?


I have a 10 year old that puts sneaker footprints all over the back seat area and my concern is the rear mats will look worse than with just the stock carpet. At least for now, the foot prints don't show up as much because of carpet and I can only imagine what it looks like with these new mats . I know, I know, Quicksilver is not a show car and is supposed to be driven and have the used look but my baby is less than one-year old!  I do like the mat design though.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Quicksilver said:


> I have a 10 year old that puts sneaker footprints all over the back seat area and my concern is the rear mats will look worse than with just the stock carpet. At least for now, the foot prints don't show up as much because of carpet and I can only imagine what it looks like with these new mats . I know, I know, Quicksilver is not a show car and is supposed to be driven and have the used look but my baby is less than one-year old!  I do like the mat design though.


Wait a second, should I cancel now? I have a 3 year old and a 5 year old.

In all seriousness though, the kids come with crumbs and "stuff" even though neither food nor stuff is allowed in the car. I do think these will be easier to clean!!


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> I have a 10 year old that puts sneaker footprints all over the back seat area and my concern is the rear mats will look worse than with just the stock carpet. At least for now, the foot prints don't show up as much because of carpet and I can only imagine what it looks like with these new mats . I know, I know, Quicksilver is not a show car and is supposed to be driven and have the used look but my baby is less than one-year old!  I do like the mat design though.


Ah yes, the kid show prints on the back of the seat. Must they are easy to wipe off the back of the 3 seats and the floor mats.

I remember trying to get juice spots out of the minivan headliner . They didn't. But I use to own a Green Machine to clean the carpet. It was a weekly occurance. The milk was the worst and stunk!


----------



## Quicksilver

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Wait a second, should I cancel now? I have a 3 year old and a 5 year old.
> 
> In all seriousness though, the kids come with crumbs and "stuff" even though neither food nor stuff is allowed in the car. I do think these will be easier to clean!!


You're probably right that they may be easier to clean...I don't know...on the fence to either buy them or not. Of course, @LUXMAN has gotten me into buying stuff for Quicksilver in the past... ...jack pucks, cupholder inserts, etc... it never ends!


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Ah yes, the kid show prints on the back of the seat. Must they are easy to wipe off the back of the 3 seats and the floor mats.
> 
> I remember trying to get juice spots out of the minivan headliner . They didn't. But I use to own a Green Machine to clean the carpet. It was a weekly occurance. The milk was the worst and stunk!


Yup. If my son will be eating on a ride, we take my wife's CMax. That car has food crumbs everywhere...Goldfish, Oreos, gummy bears, etc... It will stay clean for a few days after vacuuming, etc... then bam! food everywhere.


----------



## GDN

Those are some nice mats and I bought the one for the trunk, but I just have a hard time wanting a rubber/plastic mat in the car that looks as nice as it does. I really prefer the carpet mats. We get really very little snow here so that helps, my solution for now is I found someone else that bought some upgraded mats and I bought their factory mats they took out. I've got at least one backup set if these don't last long. I'll note your names if I go through two sets, I'll see who wants to sell another factory set down the road !


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Those are some nice mats and I bought the one for the trunk, but I just have a hard time wanting a rubber/plastic mat in the car that looks as nice as it does. I really prefer the carpet mats. We get really very little snow here so that helps, my solution for now is I found someone else that bought some upgraded mats and I bought their factory mats they took out. I've got at least one backup set if these don't last long. I'll note your names if I go through two sets, I'll see who wants to sell another factory set down the road !


I would buy a set of factory carpet mats version from someone local if they are getting the rubber mats. Anyone, anyone?


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> I would buy a set of factory carpet mats version from someone local if they are getting the rubber mats. Anyone, anyone?


lets see.... those new mats cost me $155.....:tonguewink:


----------



## garsh

I wish I could just purchase a new OEM carpet mat - driver-side only - from Tesla.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> lets see.... those new mats cost me $155.....:tonguewink:


Maybe I should rephrase that to "Discounted Factory Carpet sets"


----------



## GDN

@LUXMAN - Did you get your new phone and have you seen any improvements with the bluetooth and entry to your car? i could have missed this and it could be reported in another thread.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> @LUXMAN - Did you get your new phone and have you seen any improvements with the bluetooth and entry to your car? i could have missed this and it could be reported in another thread.


Speaking of phones. I just upgraded to iPhone XR (since last Friday) and it seems to work just fine, except for one time where it did not open the door and I used the keycard.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> @LUXMAN - Did you get your new phone and have you seen any improvements with the bluetooth and entry to your car? i could have missed this and it could be reported in another thread.


I did. iPhone Xr in RED of course. I was hopeful, but alas, the problem is recurring. 
This morning I went out and did a bunch of errands. On the 5th exit, the car eyebrow lights stayed on and she didn't lock. I had to reclose the driver door.
I opened a new case the other day. Mobile service is coming the 6th and apparently they are bringing parts. Don't know what, but maybe they have an idea of what the problem is. I will definitely post the fix, if there is one. 
I will be getting keyfobs at some point for sure


----------



## LUXMAN

OK. So mobile service came today.
What we have deduced about my car staying on when I get out....

Right now, it seems if I take my foot off the brake then open the door, all is good.
But if I have my foot on the brake (which is what wakes the car when you get in) when I open the door, the car stays awake. The eyebrow lights on the car stay lit, the screen stays on and the walk away lock doesn't work.

What happens to your cars when you do these too things? 
Can you test this @GDN @SoFlaModel3 or @Quicksilver ? Or anyone else that is interested?

The service tech is gonna test on another 3 tomorrow and escalate as needed. 
Seems kinda weird the car would stay on just because I had my foot on the brake when I opened the door, but it is repeatable on my car.

So it appears not to be phone relate, especially since I have a new phone and it does it.

They are also ordering me a new Right Fender Autopilot camera/turn light assembly since the chrome cover is loose


----------



## Tchris

LUXMAN said:


> OK. So mobile service came today.
> What we have deduced about my car staying on when I get out....
> 
> Right now, it seems if I take my foot off the brake then open the door, all is good.
> But if I have my foot on the brake (which is what wakes the car when you get in) when I open the door, the car stays awake. The eyebrow lights on the car stay lit, the screen stays on and the walk away lock doesn't work.
> 
> What happens to your cars when you do these too things?
> Can you test this @GDN @SoFlaModel3 or @Quicksilver ? Or anyone else that is interested?
> 
> The service tech is gonna test on another 3 tomorrow and escalate as needed.
> Seems kinda weird the car would stay on just because I had my foot on the brake when I opened the door, but it is repeatable on my car.
> 
> So it appears not to be phone relate, especially since I have a new phone and it does it.
> 
> They are also ordering me a new Right Fender Autopilot camera/turn light assembly since the chrome cover is loose


I just tried it on my car. No difference whether I take my foot off the brake before opening the door, or leaving my foot on the brake as I open the door. Either way, music lowers, lights turn off, screen turns off, then I get the beep/light flash, everything shuts down.


----------



## GDN

Do you put it in park by pressing the button or let it put itself in Park as you get out? Doesn't look like I've got any good news either way. 

I just went to the garage, put it in drive, moved it a few inches in the garage, headlights and all came on, music playing. Put my foot on the brake, opened the door and got out, closed door walked away. Music quit, it locked and lights then went off. Same scenario except I put it in park, kept foot on brake, opened the door, closed, walked away. It locked, music quite and lights went off afterward.

Something you note though that catches my attention. You said putting your foot on the brake when you get in wakes the car. That shouldn't be true. Unlocking and opening the door wakes the car. My screen with maps come on and music starts playing as I open the door. I get in and the only thing that happens when I put my foot on the brake is my settings resume to my profile because I use Easy Exit. 

There has to be a sensor or something not working right here. I'm going back out to look through settings.


----------



## GDN

Looked through the settings the only ones that I think could remotely be involved here are Unlock on Park: Off, Lock Confirmation Sound: On, and Walk-Away Door Lock: On.

When you get ready to get out and you open the door does your stereo volume drop? It should drop to a lower level. When you get in it should start at the same level and the screen should be on. When you put your foot on the brake, the stereo should come up to the level where you had it, profile should set everything to your settings if you use Easy Exit.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> OK. So mobile service came today.
> What we have deduced about my car staying on when I get out....
> 
> Right now, it seems if I take my foot off the brake then open the door, all is good.
> But if I have my foot on the brake (which is what wakes the car when you get in) when I open the door, the car stays awake. The eyebrow lights on the car stay lit, the screen stays on and the walk away lock doesn't work.
> 
> What happens to your cars when you do these too things?
> Can you test this @GDN @SoFlaModel3 or @Quicksilver ? Or anyone else that is interested?
> 
> The service tech is gonna test on another 3 tomorrow and escalate as needed.
> Seems kinda weird the car would stay on just because I had my foot on the brake when I opened the door, but it is repeatable on my car.
> 
> So it appears not to be phone relate, especially since I have a new phone and it does it.
> 
> They are also ordering me a new Right Fender Autopilot camera/turn light assembly since the chrome cover is loose


I'll test in the morning. I don't think I have ever stepped on the brake pedal getting out.


----------



## LUXMAN

Tchris said:


> I just tried it on my car. No difference whether I take my foot off the brake before opening the door, or leaving my foot on the brake as I open the door. Either way, music lowers, lights turn off, screen turns off, then I get the beep/light flash, everything shuts down.


Thank you for testing this.

You make an interesting point. I have noticed lately that the music volume doesn't lower either anymore as I get out. I don't know if that is when I have my foot on the brake when I open the door or not. I am going to have to go through these combos again this morning noting the volume and screen as well.

So you are saying as soon as you open the door the screen turns off or when you shut the door after you are out?
And the lights? do they go off after you shut the door or as soon as you open the door and are still inside?

Thanks!


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Do you put it in park by pressing the button or let it put itself in Park as you get out? Doesn't look like I've got any good news either way.
> 
> I just went to the garage, put it in drive, moved it a few inches in the garage, headlights and all came on, music playing. Put my foot on the brake, opened the door and got out, closed door walked away. Music quit, it locked and lights then went off. Same scenario except I put it in park, kept foot on brake, opened the door, closed, walked away. It locked, music quite and lights went off afterward.
> 
> Something you note though that catches my attention. You said putting your foot on the brake when you get in wakes the car. That shouldn't be true. Unlocking and opening the door wakes the car. My screen with maps come on and music starts playing as I open the door. I get in and the only thing that happens when I put my foot on the brake is my settings resume to my profile because I use Easy Exit.
> 
> There has to be a sensor or something not working right here. I'm going back out to look through settings.


Well I always put the car into park with the button. I never (on purpose) get out with the car in gear.

I think you are correct in that the screen comes on as I open the door. I think when the tech and I were talking he was saying they use the brake to keep the car awake or something to that effect.

As soon as the peeps are up this morning I am going to go through the process and note each item/step you and @Tchris mentioned and see what the difference is and what roll the brake plays.

I will call the tech today and see what results he got and mentioned you results as well.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Looked through the settings the only ones that I think could remotely be involved here are Unlock on Park: Off, Lock Confirmation Sound: On, and Walk-Away Door Lock: On.
> 
> When you get ready to get out and you open the door does your stereo volume drop? It should drop to a lower level. When you get in it should start at the same level and the screen should be on. When you put your foot on the brake, the stereo should come up to the level where you had it, profile should set everything to your settings if you use Easy Exit.


This is how my setting are.

But as I noted above and @Tchris brought up, I have noticed lately that the stereo volume doesn't lower when I open the door. 
I also have the Easy Exit set for getting out and that works fine.


----------



## Tchris

Here is a bit more detail on entry/exit. Of course my settings will have some impact on what goes on here:

*Starting a Drive*
Pull Door Handle: Front Lights Yellow Flash//Headlights On (Partial)//Screen On//Music On//Dome Lights On (times out after 1 minute)
Get In: No Changes
Hit Brake Pedal: Headlights On//Dome Lights On//Brake Lights On//Seat Repositions (Easy Entry)

*Returning from Drive*
Push Park Button: Seat Repositions (Easy Entry)//Dome Lights On//Headlights On
Open Door: Music Volume Lowers
Step Out of Vehicle: Headlights Off
Close Door: Screen Off//Music Off//Everything Appears to Shut Down
Walk Away: Headlight Flash//Horn Beep (seems to be some combination of time and distance from vehicle)


----------



## LUXMAN

Tchris said:


> Here is a bit more detail on entry/exit. Of course my settings will have some impact on what goes on here:
> 
> *Starting a Drive*
> Pull Door Handle: Front Lights Yellow Flash//Headlights On (Partial)//Screen On//Music On//Dome Lights On (times out after 1 minute)
> Get In: No Changes
> Hit Brake Pedal: Headlights On//Dome Lights On//Brake Lights On//Seat Repositions (Easy Entry)
> 
> *Returning from Drive*
> Push Park Button: Seat Repositions (Easy Entry)//Dome Lights On//Headlights On
> Open Door: Music Volume Lowers
> Step Out of Vehicle: Headlights Off
> Close Door: Screen Off//Music Off//Everything Appears to Shut Down
> Walk Away: Headlight Flash//Horn Beep (seems to be some combination of time and distance from vehicle)


I just tested again with my foot on the brake (and in park) as I opened the door and everything you listed happens except the volume on my stereo never lowers. Never. 
Now I tried all this earlier and it didn't lock and the lights on. So consistently inconsistent behavior.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> OK. So mobile service came today.
> What we have deduced about my car staying on when I get out....
> 
> Right now, it seems if I take my foot off the brake then open the door, all is good.
> But if I have my foot on the brake (which is what wakes the car when you get in) when I open the door, the car stays awake. The eyebrow lights on the car stay lit, the screen stays on and the walk away lock doesn't work.
> 
> What happens to your cars when you do these too things?
> Can you test this @GDN @SoFlaModel3 or @Quicksilver ? Or anyone else that is interested?
> 
> The service tech is gonna test on another 3 tomorrow and escalate as needed.
> Seems kinda weird the car would stay on just because I had my foot on the brake when I opened the door, but it is repeatable on my car.
> 
> So it appears not to be phone relate, especially since I have a new phone and it does it.
> 
> They are also ordering me a new Right Fender Autopilot camera/turn light assembly since the chrome cover is loose


Sorry I am late to the party.

Ok, tested both conditions with foot off and on the brake pedal when opening door to exit and walk away gave me same results - the car locks and send audible honk as it locks. On Quicksilver, the music volume does not drop for both conditions but the music goes off as the car locks automatically. I do recall that the music volume drops when I open the door in the past. I currently am on the iPhone XR with Ver. 12.1.


----------



## FRC

Am I the only one putting the car in park by simply pushing the door open button? Sorry, off topic.


----------



## Quicksilver

FRC said:


> Am I the only one putting the car in park by simply pushing the door open button? Sorry, off topic.


Good point. You can go that route too, but I typically put on the parking brake by habit...pressing and holding the park button to engage the parking brake.


----------



## Tchris

LUXMAN said:


> I just tested again with my foot on the brake (and in park) as I opened the door and everything you listed happens except the volume on my stereo never lowers. Never.
> Now I tried all this earlier and it didn't lock and the lights on. So consistently inconsistent behavior.


I noticed this evening when I pulled into the garage, that the music volume did NOT lower when I opened the door. So, it apparently doesn't do it 100% of the time. I'll start paying more attention to see if there is any pattern to this.


----------



## LUXMAN

FRC said:


> Am I the only one putting the car in park by simply pushing the door open button? Sorry, off topic.


Totally acceptable. I just always do it out of habit as obviously I don't know what I am doing with the brake when I get out of the car  LOL!


----------



## LUXMAN

Tchris said:


> I noticed this evening when I pulled into the garage, that the music volume did NOT lower when I opened the door. So, it apparently doesn't do it 100% of the time. I'll start paying more attention to see if there is any pattern to this.


well I am glad to hear at least I am not the only one where the volume isn't lowering. 
So I will go back and test today several times. 
I texted the Mobile tech yesterday, but he hadn't been able to test it as yet, but I gave him your input on behavior.


----------



## LUXMAN

HOLY MOLY! Got my 1st referral! Guy I let test drive the car from work, who decided to wait, decided he couldn't wait anymore and ordered an AWD, White, EAP, 19" Model 3. The referral already showed up in the Loot Box. 
Now what picture do send into space . I really don't need this, now a wall connector would be nice, but don't think I will see another referral in this period. LOL!


----------



## Love

LUXMAN said:


> HOLY MOLY! Got my 1st referral! Guy I let test drive the car from work, who decided to wait, decided he couldn't wait anymore and ordered an AWD, White, EAP, 19" Model 3. The referral already showed up in the Loot Box.
> Now what picture do send into space . I really don't need this, now a wall connector would be nice, but don't think I will see another referral in this period. LOL!


Congrats!!!


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> well I am glad to hear at least I am not the only one where the volume isn't lowering.
> So I will go back and test today several times.
> I texted the Mobile tech yesterday, but he hadn't been able to test it as yet, but I gave him your input on behavior.


Talk about Service!!!!
I am sitting at dinner last night.
Just finished texting with @GDN 
and the phone rings. 
Its the Mobile tech that came out to see why the car wouldn't lock reliably. 
He confirmed the behavior on other cars and said yes, it isn't normal. 
One other thing I didn't mention that we noted during his visit and that happens sometimes to me is that car will stop sometimes if you try to drive without a seatbeat, thinking it is rolling away.
So he apparently was watching my car yesterday as I drove (how did he know when I was gonna be driving? Kinda Creepy. HA!)
The seat sensor was showing sometimes there was not driver. Now he did say the car wont stop because of that if the seat belt is on. 
So it is a bad seat sensor. He is not sure if he can replace just that or will have to replace the seat bottom. I told him I had GEN 1 seats and would prefer to keep them cuz they don't make them anymore. 
I shoulda asked if it could be a loose connecter under the seat.
Guess I will text him Monday about that


----------



## GDN

It's both incredible and creepy what they can do and diagnose remotely about your car. Hope they have it identified. It seems to make sense the seat sensor doesn't know when you are in or out for controlling the stereo volume and the screen. 

What about phone locking/unlocking? I guess if the seat sensor is not reporting or not reporting properly it could be affecting the lock and unlock as well.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> It's both incredible and creepy what they can do and diagnose remotely about your car. Hope they have it identified. It seems to make sense the seat sensor doesn't know when you are in or out for controlling the stereo volume and the screen.
> 
> What about phone locking/unlocking? I guess if the seat sensor is not reporting or not reporting properly it could be affecting the lock and unlock as well.


Yeah. That is what he said the issue is with the locks. The car sometimes also thu is I am still in the seat when I get out. 
I may try to look under the seat today after work to see if anything is loose


----------



## LUXMAN

I just posted this in another thread, but be careful where you mount a dashcam! Don't place the suction cup over the lines of the defrost on the rear window. It may cost you. You can see my dumb move here


----------



## LUXMAN

Caught on my TeslaCam this morning leaving for work...


----------



## GDN

Do you have part coming or an appointment yet for the seat fix?


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Do you have part coming or an appointment yet for the seat fix?


Not yet, I texted the Tech again when it happened on Friday and he said he was still waiting for the engineers to get back to him.


----------



## LUXMAN

Mobile Service is here to fix a few items.
- I took Ruby in to get those new rockers a couple weeks ago. The ones DISCOUNT TIRE gouged. The left side was correct but the Right wasn't. So they got it quick and he installed it in my garage . Finally that is done!
- The chrome is coming off the Right Fender Marker/AP camera. He brought a new part but wanted to try tape first and then give me the option. The tape looks great so I passed (for now) on him taking the wheel well apart to get to it.
- He took apart the rear seat and packing shelf to finish the clean up of the 3rd light from water that got in there when the tint was removed and reapplied. Looks brand new now! @SoFlaModel3 , you need to get this taken care of. 
-I heard this a couple weeks ago but the mobile tech confirmed what engineering is saying regarding the door lock behavior.... It is normal for the car to stay on for 15 minutes if you press the brake as you exit 
So I basically have to live with this behavior and train myself to not be holding the brake when I open the door to get out..... and to forever be looking over my shoulder to make sure the car locked ….OR do the dreaded thing and get a KEY FOB and just use that every time and forget the phone as a key..... but I don't want to carry a FOB either...sigh


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> Mobile Service is here to fix a few items.
> - I took Ruby in to get those new rockers a couple weeks ago. The ones DISCOUNT TIRE gouged. The left side was correct but the Right wasn't. So they got it quick and he installed it in my garage . Finally that is done!
> - The chrome is coming off the Right Fender Marker/AP camera. He brought a new part but wanted to try tape first and then give me the option. The tape looks great so I passed (for now) on him taking the wheel well apart to get to it.
> - He took apart the rear seat and packing shelf to finish the clean up of the 3rd light from water that got in there when the tint was removed and reapplied. Looks brand new now! @SoFlaModel3 , you need to get this taken care of.
> -I heard this a couple weeks ago but the mobile tech confirmed what engineering is saying regarding the door lock behavior.... It is normal for the car to stay on for 15 minutes if you press the brake as you exit
> So I basically have to live with this behavior and train myself to not be holding the brake when I open the door to get out..... and to forever be looking over my shoulder to make sure the car locked ….OR do the dreaded thing and get a KEY FOB and just use that every time and forget the phone as a key..... but I don't want to carry a FOB either...sigh


So the locking issue and music playing issue is all about you opening the door with your foot on the brake pedal and not about some defect with the seat mechanism? This is interesting. I'll have to experiment.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> So the locking issue and music playing issue is all about you opening the door with your foot on the brake pedal and not about some defect with the seat mechanism? This is interesting. I'll have to experiment.


That is what they said. But still at one point the mobile tech said that while I was driving, he was watching via computer and the seat sensor at times said no one was there. So how can not be an issue? But he said as long as you are belted in the car wont stop. But I have had it stop when I try to move the car to the garage after washing without a seatbelt and it displays a warning message about preventing rollaway.


----------



## LUXMAN

Out driving RUBY yesterday and saw a white unicorn! 








Very cool to see one in the road let alone doing 50mph


----------



## garsh

LUXMAN said:


> Out driving RUBY yesterday and saw a white unicorn!
> 
> Very cool to see one in the road let alone doing 50mph


They really shouldn't be taking their golf cart out on real roads like that.


----------



## GDN

GDN said:


> I actually bought them back about week 4 of having the car. I bought the ones for the trunk. He is basing it on an "upgrade" I did in the pickup which was to add an Amazon purchased LED light kit. It is a great kit and adds tons of light, but the lights were stuck on under the seats using 3M tape. A couple of them have fallen off and I haven't fixed them. So he thinks I'm going some janky way of updating the lights. I showed him the new lights and how they were direct replacements and I got a NO. The struggle is real. Just choosing my battles. Some day I'll get brave and just switch them out, then can go for the interior foot well lights too.


Well - I finally get to come give a quick update here about the lights I couldn't install in the MSM car. The AO LIGHTS ARE INSTALLED - In my car. Thinking back to Oct 24 or so I truly didn't think I'd ever buy a second Model 3, but I was losing sleep over it, I wanted it that bad. So you know the rest of that story, we've had the second one a month, but with the holidays there has been no free time until today. So not only did I have the AO trunk lights, after the car arrived I also ordered a set of the Blue footwell lights in early December. Today they all got installed in the Black AWD. We will drive it in a bit when we go to dinner. I'll just count the number of hours before he asks when we can install the same ones in his car. :tonguewink:


----------



## GDN

GDN said:


> Well - I finally get to come give a quick update here about the lights I couldn't install in the MSM car. The AO LIGHTS ARE INSTALLED - In my car. Thinking back to Oct 24 or so I truly didn't think I'd ever buy a second Model 3, but I was losing sleep over it, I wanted it that bad. So you know the rest of that story, we've had the second one a month, but with the holidays there has been no free time until today. So not only did I have the AO trunk lights, after the car arrived I also ordered a set of the Blue footwell lights in early December. Today they all got installed in the Black AWD. We will drive it in a bit when we go to dinner. I'll just count the number of hours before he asks when we can install the same ones in his car. :tonguewink:


Guess who drove the AWD this week and just happened to tell me the blue foot well lights were very cool?

I win, but it will just end up costing me more money I guess !!


----------



## LUXMAN

GAAAAA!!! Found this last night! 










This is right below the Passenger side Fog light. 
Apparently something hit the flat area and gouged the bottom flay surface of the front facia. 
I hope it was Something and not Someone as that would make me MAD and SAD.
It hit hard enough to knock the sensor loose and of course it fell in when I attempted to center it. 
So I got a service center appt and hope the bracket isn't broken and it can just be put back into place. Plus RUBY is getting the new headliner installed after my cleaning debacle!


----------



## garsh

Ugh!

I hope you can get that fixed to your satisfaction.


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> GAAAAA!!! Found this last night!
> 
> View attachment 22896
> 
> 
> This is right below the Passenger side Fog light.
> Apparently something hit the flat area and gouged the bottom flay surface of the front facia.
> I hope it was Something and not Someone as that would make me MAD and SAD.
> It hit hard enough to knock the sensor loose and of course it fell in when I attempted to center it.
> So I got a service center appt and hope the bracket isn't broken and it can just be put back into place. Plus RUBY is getting the new headliner installed after my cleaning debacle!


ACK!! That is really sucky. I am betting that the clip is broke (I hope not for your sake) That means a quick service center trip turns into a $1500 repair. As soon as I had the front of my car repaired I paid for PPF and boy am I glad I did. A couple days after getting it put on I had another rock shower incident (much less severe) but no damage to my car because of the PPF. I am sure I would have had a few chips from that.

Please explain the headliner cleaning debacle. I missed that. Mine has a couple small spots I can see (that no one else probably can) from when my car had the windshield replaced and I am debating to clean it or not.


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> ACK!! That is really sucky. I am betting that the clip is broke (I hope not for your sake) That means a quick service center trip turns into a $1500 repair. As soon as I had the front of my car repaired I paid for PPF and boy am I glad I did. A couple days after getting it put on I had another rock shower incident (much less severe) but no damage to my car because of the PPF. I am sure I would have had a few chips from that.
> 
> Please explain the headliner cleaning debacle. I missed that. Mine has a couple small spots I can see (that no one else probably can) from when my car had the windshield replaced and I am debating to clean it or not.


I wrote about it somewhere in a thread about cleaning the headliner. But essentially, I screwed up the rear window tint. I put my old dashcam with a suction cup mount in the back window. It crossed one of the heater element lines. When I pulled the suction cup lever to adhere it to the window, it drained all the air that is along the heater lines and sucked it under the suction cup mount creating a huge bubble. The shop had to fight to fix it. The couldn't get it off with steam and took them 6 hours to get it off and reapply the tint. I have done business with them for years, so they didn't charge me to fix it. When I got home I found a black mark on the headliner on the back side of middle crossbar. I assume form when they were fighting the tint. I figured I wouldn't bother them with it and I could clean it. WRONG! It is a nasty mess of water stain and ruined fabric. I shoulda took to a detailer or left it alone. So now I have a new headliner (with new speakers, lights, and all) waiting at the service center … $750 + Labor 

you had all those rocks from that truck in Austin Right? Did the city ever come through?


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> I wrote about it somewhere in a thread about cleaning the headliner. But essentially, I screwed up the rear window tint. I put my old dashcam with a suction cup mount in the back window. It crossed one of the heater element lines. When I pulled the suction cup lever to adhere it to the window, it drained all the air that is along the heater lines and sucked it under the suction cup mount creating a huge bubble. The shop had to fight to fix it. The couldn't get it off with steam and took them 6 hours to get it off and reapply the tint. I have done business with them for years, so they didn't charge me to fix it. When I got home I found a black mark on the headliner on the back side of middle crossbar. I assume form when they were fighting the tint. I figured I wouldn't bother them with it and I could clean it. WRONG! It is a nasty mess of water stain and ruined fabric. I shoulda took to a detailer or left it alone. So now I have a new headliner (with new speakers, lights, and all) waiting at the service center … $750 + Labor
> 
> you had all those rocks from that truck in Austin Right? Did the city ever come through?


Yeah right... the city came through... nope. You should read my body shop experience  That is a bummer about the headliner. I would have probably gotten the alcantara black kit that one of the aftermarket companies sells if I had to pay the service center. Me ruining the headliner would have probably been my justification for buying the black headliner.

https://unpluggedperformance.com/product/model-3-alcantara-headliner-upgrade/

Here's my post for the body shop crap:
https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...-mans-attempt-to-get-his-model-3-fixed.10856/


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> Yeah right... the city came through... nope. You should read my body shop experience  That is a bummer about the headliner. I would have probably gotten the alcantara black kit that one of the aftermarket companies sells if I had to pay the service center. Me ruining the headliner would have probably been my justification for buying the black headliner.
> 
> https://unpluggedperformance.com/product/model-3-alcantara-headliner-upgrade/
> 
> Here's my post for the body shop crap:
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...-mans-attempt-to-get-his-model-3-fixed.10856/


Wow! That is a clean install. But it is $1995. I would have to install myself. Fine. But would they take a stained headliner for the core charge? probably. But I can get it fixed for $912 total and I should have a $750 credit soon from my Solar Referral. So If I shut my eyes hard enough, this cost me $162

I will be reading that body shop fur sure


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> Wow! That is a clean install. But it is $1995. I would have to install myself. Fine. But would they take a stained headliner for the core charge? probably. But I can get it fixed for $912 total and I should have a $750 credit soon from my Solar Referral. So If I shut my eyes hard enough, this cost me $162
> 
> I will be reading that body shop fur sure


Yeah it costs more but who has a black alcantara headliner. If I had an excuse that is one thing I really dislike on my car. I am constantly worried about spots on my fabric headliner and I know how hard they are to clean. I wish they would have had the alcantara as an option or something.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> GAAAAA!!! Found this last night!
> 
> View attachment 22896
> 
> 
> This is right below the Passenger side Fog light.
> Apparently something hit the flat area and gouged the bottom flay surface of the front facia.
> I hope it was Something and not Someone as that would make me MAD and SAD.
> It hit hard enough to knock the sensor loose and of course it fell in when I attempted to center it.
> So I got a service center appt and hope the bracket isn't broken and it can just be put back into place. Plus RUBY is getting the new headliner installed after my cleaning debacle!


Wow! sorry to see that happened to Ruby.  That looks like a possible hit and run but fortunately, not a severe hit and run. Maybe a bike hit it? who knows? Still sucks though. I hate it when I recall having seen a pristine area on my car that I know what it looks like and then be surprised by seeing scuffs, dents, etc...all of a sudden.


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> ACK!! That is really sucky. I am betting that the clip is broke (I hope not for your sake) That means a quick service center trip turns into a $1500 repair. As soon as I had the front of my car repaired I paid for PPF and boy am I glad I did. A couple days after getting it put on I had another rock shower incident (much less severe) but no damage to my car because of the PPF. I am sure I would have had a few chips from that.
> 
> Please explain the headliner cleaning debacle. I missed that. Mine has a couple small spots I can see (that no one else probably can) from when my car had the windshield replaced and I am debating to clean it or not.


A second rock shower?! Man! You just don't get a break! Good on you for getting PPF done. I now have a couple of minor nicks on my PPF on the hood which I know that if there was no PPF, it would have definitely been rock chips in those two spots.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> I wrote about it somewhere in a thread about cleaning the headliner. But essentially, I screwed up the rear window tint. I put my old dashcam with a suction cup mount in the back window. It crossed one of the heater element lines. When I pulled the suction cup lever to adhere it to the window, it drained all the air that is along the heater lines and sucked it under the suction cup mount creating a huge bubble. The shop had to fight to fix it. The couldn't get it off with steam and took them 6 hours to get it off and reapply the tint. I have done business with them for years, so they didn't charge me to fix it. When I got home I found a black mark on the headliner on the back side of middle crossbar. I assume form when they were fighting the tint. I figured I wouldn't bother them with it and I could clean it. WRONG! It is a nasty mess of water stain and ruined fabric. I shoulda took to a detailer or left it alone. So now I have a new headliner (with new speakers, lights, and all) waiting at the service center … $750 + Labor
> 
> you had all those rocks from that truck in Austin Right? Did the city ever come through?


I am fearful of cleaning headliners and A, B, C pillars... just afraid of smearing stuff all over the place.


----------



## GDN

Dang - sorry to see that. It hurts. I as well hope you had a run in with something on the road and just didn't see it. It also sounds like they might need to redesign how they hold the sensors in the bumper. There have been several reports on the forum about how easy they seem to knock out and you can't get them back in without major work from the back side.

I hope they can get 'er fixed back up soon at a reasonable cost. That $5K was earmarked for EAP and FSD. Listen to your wife.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Wow! sorry to see that happened to Ruby.  That looks like a possible hit and run but fortunately, not a severe hit and run. Maybe a bike hit it? who knows? Still sucks though. I hate it when I recall having seen a pristine area on my car that I know what it looks like and then be surprised by seeing scuffs, dents, etc...all of a sudden.


I was parked in front of the Apple Store in Southlake, across the street from the Tesla store, Where I was to take the test drive of the auto pilot. So too many cars coming and going and the wife was Like "Park here, it's close, and is a parallel park". I never do that. The cars changed while I was there but I don't think it was the cars. Either somebody walking through the cars as it is a high foot traffic area, but most probably road debris



Quicksilver said:


> I am fearful of cleaning headliners and A, B, C pillars... just afraid of smearing stuff all over the place.


 My suggestion is, JUST DONT DO IT!



GDN said:


> Dang - sorry to see that. It hurts. I as well hope you had a run in with something on the road and just didn't see it. It also sounds like they might need to redesign how they hold the sensors in the bumper. There have been several reports on the forum about how easy they seem to knock out and you can't get them back in without major work from the back side.
> 
> I hope they can get 'er fixed back up soon at a reasonable cost. That $5K was earmarked for EAP and FSD. Listen to your wife.


Well, I think I may be able to take care of it myself if I wanted to run it up on some ramps and take down the aERO panel as it has the same Clips is in the trunk, but it needs the headliner install anyway so I might as well let them do it.

As far as the auto pilot, I did it! 
This morning. But I made her press the "pay now" button because I just couldn't do it


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> ......
> 
> As far as the auto pilot, I did it!
> This morning. But I made her press the "pay now" button because I just couldn't do it


Awesome - I love it. Ruby gets some new features.


----------



## ummgood

GDN said:


> Awesome - I love it. Ruby gets some new features.


This is truly the amazing thing about Teslas. How long does it take for AP to be added to your car after you purchase? Is it instantaneous?


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> This is truly the amazing thing about Teslas. How long does it take for AP to be added to your car after you purchase? Is it instantaneous?


Not Yet.... Its been 5.5 hours. I wont check again til the morning


----------



## Bokonon

ummgood said:


> This is truly the amazing thing about Teslas. How long does it take for AP to be added to your car after you purchase? Is it instantaneous?





LUXMAN said:


> Not Yet.... Its been 5.5 hours. I wont check again til the morning


FWIW Trev's update took almost 6 hours overnight:

Purchase:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101754446764105728
Update confirmed in-car:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101840212219461635


----------



## LUXMAN

Bokonon said:


> FWIW Trev's update took almost 6 hours overnight:
> 
> Purchase:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101754446764105728
> Update confirmed in-car:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101840212219461635


Nothing after almost 20 hours. But then again he already had EAP installed and well, he is _*TREVOR *_


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> Nothing after almost 20 hours. But then again he already had EAP installed and well, he is _*TREVOR *_


Maybe the notification that it has been enabled went to your wife's email since you made her push the "Buy Now" button. Or Ruby may be holding out features on you, especially after the way you treated her lower lip the other day. I'm sure she'll be all better after you get her a new hairdo (headliner).


----------



## TrevP

Might have been even shorter because I placed the order at about 2:30AM but didn't check my car until about 7AM. Keep in mind, I bought it before the onslaught of new orders so likely there are delays in the messages. Check your Tesla account under documents for the invoice as proof.


----------



## LUXMAN

TrevP said:


> Might have been even shorter because I placed the order at about 2:30AM but didn't check my car until about 7AM. Keep in mind, I bought it before the onslaught of new orders so likely there are delays in the messages. Check your Tesla account under documents for the invoice as proof.


Well I would, but there isn't and such thing as Documents in my Tesla account. Really. Only thing I have is the MANAGE area, ACCOUNT and HISTORY, none of which have documents. The History just lists 2 Supercharger visits.

But, my car is in for service and yesterday at about 430pm I got a software update notice. I didn't start it as the doors were open and figured they were working on it. But apparently they started soon after. But I am still on 2018.50.6, so that might have been the AP update. Hopefully I will find out today. If it was, then it was about 30 hours


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Maybe the notification that it has been enabled went to your wife's email since you made her push the "Buy Now" button. Or Ruby may be holding out features on you, especially after the way you treated her lower lip the other day. I'm sure she'll be all better after you get her a new hairdo (headliner).


Well the NOTIFICATION went to my Credit Card, that is for sure! It has already cleared too! Strange how some things go through real quick.

I actually wish I could SEE her new Hairdo! I am NOT happy with my service experience yesterday. 
I had an APPOINTMENT for 10:45am. 
So instead of sitting in the waiting room, I was able to pick up a bit of work.  Maybe help pay for the repairs.
So they drop me off at the Airport. I told them I would be back at 3pm. So cool. I think it will be ready to go when I get back. No communication about the car while at work. I show back up at 3 and they HAD NOT EVEN PULLED IT IN THE SHOP YET! 
They said an appointment only gets you in queue. WTF?!?!?! That is nuts! I had never heard that before. I mean I know you may have a start delay but to not even tell me they are way backed up when I drop it off? Nothing was said to indicate that this would not be ready when I got back, let alone even started. 
I *MAY* have expressed a little bit of frustration with them 
So they gave me a new S 100D to take home.

But, last night they did install the new headliner. 
Took off the front bumper  NOOOOOO! and were able to reattach the sensor bracket. Thank goodness.
They are gonna try to buff the scrape out a little bit. 
Hopefully she will be ready this morning.
But I will be checking all the PANEL GAPS and making sure every fastener has been replaced as well as the Headliner fitting perfectly. I don't need any drooping A pillars!


----------



## NJturtlePower

LUXMAN said:


> Nothing after almost 20 hours. But then again he already had EAP installed and well, he is _*TREVOR *_





TrevP said:


> Might have been even shorter because I placed the order at about 2:30AM but didn't check my car until about 7AM. Keep in mind, I bought it before the onslaught of new orders so likely there are delays in the messages. Check your Tesla account under documents for the invoice as proof.


FYI I'm going on 48-hours on my AP only upgrade here and even after getting 2019.5.15 this morning, AP was not in the package.

No change in my Tesla account either besides the only option available is now FSD. I'm guessing once transaction posts in the credit account it gets verified and released, but in my Chase account it's still showing as "pending".


----------



## ummgood

NJturtlePower said:


> FYI I'm going on 48-hours on my AP only upgrade here and even after getting 2019.5.15 this morning, AP was not in the package.
> 
> No change in my Tesla account either besides the only option available is now FSD. I'm guessing once transaction posts in the credit account it gets verified and released, but in my Chase account it's still showing as "pending".


I wonder if the AP only upgrade isn't ready in the software yet. Think about the fact that they just released it last week and that was on new cars that won't ship for 2 to 4 weeks. Then they discounted it and a bunch of people jumped on the bandwagon so maybe the software team is trying to catch up limiting the EAP features out of AP.


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> I wonder if the AP only upgrade isn't ready in the software yet. Think about the fact that they just released it last week and that was on new cars that won't ship for 2 to 4 weeks. Then they discounted it and a bunch of people jumped on the bandwagon so maybe the software team is trying to catch up limiting the EAP features out of AP.


Hummmm….. Don't like that idea 

Not that it matters now. My car supposed be ready at 10am. YEAH RIGHT! Now they can't apply my service credit from my Solar Referral. Who know how long that is gonna take. Tesla has really been dropping the ball lately and I am about FED UP with dealing with them. "But you have a Model S to drive around" you say, yes but I got work to do and don't really feel like fighting traffic when ever they decide it is ready. This my day off. My morning was shot and now maybe this afternoon too,

So anyway, I don't know if they updated my car to AP/FSD or not with this update as I don't have the car!


----------



## GDN

I guess this activating AP/FSD thing is a mystery to me. I assumed it was a switch that could be flipped since we are all running the same version of SW. I wouldn't think it would take a SW update to activate it. Hoping for the best at 10:30. I'll look South and if I see a puff of smoke I'll know that something didn't go well. 

The sentiment seems to be the same across multiple people, but you'd think getting to drive a new S100D would take a little of the sting off, but it just doesn't. Most of us with a 3, don't care to have to get used to the differences of driving an S, even with that bit of extra power. It doesn't change anything.


----------



## FRC

GDN said:


> I guess this activating AP/FSD thing is a mystery to me. I assumed it was a switch that could be flipped since we are all running the same version of SW. I wouldn't think it would take a SW update to activate it. Hoping for the best at 10:30. I'll look South and if I see a puff of smoke I'll know that something didn't go well.
> 
> The sentiment seems to be the same across multiple people, but you'd think getting to drive a new S100D would take a little of the sting off, but it just doesn't. Most of us with a 3, don't care to have to get used to the differences of driving an S, even with that bit of extra power. It doesn't change anything.


I can't speak for @LUXMAN , but if I wanted to drive a P100D, I would have purchased a P100D.


----------



## Cintoman

FRC said:


> I can't speak for @LUXMAN , but if I wanted to drive a P100D, I would have purchased a P100D.


Agree....the times I've had my car in service, I've been given loaner S's (85 or 90). They're fine cars, but driving them just makes me miss my Model 3 even more.

--Cintoman


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> Hummmm….. Don't like that idea
> 
> Not that it matters now. My car supposed be ready at 10am. YEAH RIGHT! Now they can't apply my service credit from my Solar Referral. Who know how long that is gonna take. Tesla has really been dropping the ball lately and I am about FED UP with dealing with them. "But you have a Model S to drive around" you say, yes but I got work to do and don't really feel like fighting traffic when ever they decide it is ready. This my day off. My morning was shot and now maybe this afternoon too,
> 
> So anyway, I don't know if they updated my car to AP/FSD or not with this update as I don't have the car!


I have learned to set my expectations with service that when I drop off my car I'll be getting a loaner and then who knows how long they'll have my car. It is what it is. I used to be able to make an appointment for the Honda dealer for my wife's car and they just switched to this too so I am guessing it is becoming common place with service departments for appointments to be when you drop off your car not when they work on it. The Honda dealer has loaners too. I find it a pain because my house is clear across town from the dealerships so that means two trips for me but it is what it is.



GDN said:


> I guess this activating AP/FSD thing is a mystery to me. I assumed it was a switch that could be flipped since we are all running the same version of SW. I wouldn't think it would take a SW update to activate it.


I think your assumption is right that it is just flipping a switch. The reason I mentioned software update is because the thing that LUXMAN bought was just announced last week. We all know that Tesla often announces things before the software is ready for the announcement. So while it is a flip of a switch the switch has to be there for it to be flipped. I think maybe in the case of basic AP or new FSD the software doesn't understand those software features yet. For example say 2018 cars support software switches in code "EAP" and "FSD" which when you buy on the website get sent to the car as "EAP" and "FSD". Now they added two more software features "AP" and "EFSD" (I'm guessing here) so when you buy it on the website "AP" and "EFSD" get sent to your car but your car doesn't know what to do with those features because it only currently understands "EAP" and "FSD". The software update is required so the car knows what features to turn on with those tags. I would assume that my car running 2018.49.20 wouldn't have a clue what the new AP features are until they update it. Now a car with 2019.7.X probably knows what those features on and the switch could be flipped pretty quickly.

I think if you already have EAP and bought FSD for 2k then your car will reflect it quick because it already knows what FSD is. Sorry for the long winded explanation.



Cintoman said:


> Agree....the times I've had my car in service, I've been given loaner S's (85 or 90). They're fine cars, but driving them just makes me miss my Model 3 even more.
> 
> --Cintoman


Honestly every time I am given an S I really don't like the heft of it. It kind of reminds me when I would drive my parents Crown Victoria compared to my Civic. It had more power and was faster but the thing was a boat and I much preferred the driving dynamics of the Civic. Also I have noticed that the "s" have steering issues? Every S I have had as a loaner (I have had 4 of them) when driving straight the steering wheels have been off center. Why is that? Shouldn't brand new cars have been aligned properly? The last one had it and it was a 2019 with less than 1k miles on it. The interior was gorgeous but still felt boating and 'off'.


----------



## GDN

@LUXMAN has not surfaced again, I can almost see the SC from here, but not quite, I don't see smoke either. Hoping to leave work in an hour, maybe I should take him a drink if he is there waiting.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> @LUXMAN has not surfaced again, I can almost see the SC from here, but not quite, I don't see smoke either. Hoping to leave work in an hour, maybe I should take him a drink if he is there waiting.


Well I could use one now! Ha!
Actually they let me know just after 12 that the credit was applied and the car was ready. So I picked it up just before two.
The headliner looks fabulous!
The sensor has been reattached it all looks good.
They were able to buff out the scratches a little bit so it does look better.
So overall I am happy.
I was just peeved about the queue thing. Just tell me you can't get to it, don't leave me hanging bro!
As for the S, I did take the opportunity to drive it around a bit and try out the all the auto pilot features and the TACC.
I'm getting used to the autopilot but I definitely didn't like driving the S compared to my 3. Nice car but I didn't like the screen, did not like the auto pilot control stock that I had to fiddle with down there. I think the model three has the next level autopilot controls. Just more intuitive in my opinion. But I guess you can get used to it. But I did drive it around on auto pilot as well and it did a better job today on, so I hope the three is even better. We will see.

The software update was not the auto pilot. So I am still waiting at about 53 hours.
The guy in service said that he can actually turn the auto pilot on and off for the S/X, but the mothership past to do it for the model three. And I think @ummgood is correct in that they probably need a software update to separate those features.


----------



## LUXMAN

And I missed my phone holder in the 3. I had no place to put my phone. And no wireless charging


----------



## LUXMAN

So have you ever needed a hook in your trunk? 
I mean I know there are grocery bag hooks in the frunk, but do you ever just need one in the trunk? 
I do and I saw somewhere someone is selling a 3D printed part for $20. 

Ok. Fine. But not for me. So I came up with this idea. Parts were $2.22 + Tax at Home Depot. 










So I wanted to hang a hook on this bolt...


















Now this bolt appears to be Tapered at the end, so the Coupling Nuts don't grab until the last few threads. 
I could have removed the factory nut and added a washer to get more threads but I didn't want to change anything. 
But after attaching the nut, it is very snug. So then I just sized the hook and cut with a hack saw to the length I wanted. 
I used the regular nut to lock the hook in the position I wanted the hook to face. 
If I ever want to remove the hook, it just unscrews and I can leave the coupling nut for later.

These 3 pics are testing..







































This is the final result.

It is actually quite out of the way so I am not worried about any interference issues.


----------



## GDN

When I saw the first picture, I just though oh hell what is about to happen here. The coupler nuts however are a pretty ingenious idea. I'm guessing if you don't look under there very far you never see them, much less them getting in the way on a daily basis. If they do get in the way, easy to unscrew and remove temporarily.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> So have you ever needed a hook in your trunk?
> I mean I know there are grocery bag hooks in the frunk, but do you ever just need one in the trunk?
> I do and I saw somewhere someone is selling a 3D printed part for $20.
> 
> Ok. Fine. But not for me. So I came up with this idea. Parts were $2.22 + Tax at Home Depot.
> 
> View attachment 23068
> 
> 
> So I wanted to hang a hook on this bolt...
> 
> View attachment 23065
> 
> View attachment 23066
> 
> 
> Now this bolt appears to be Tapered at the end, so the Coupling Nuts don't grab until the last few threads.
> I could have removed the factory nut and added a washer to get more threads but I didn't want to change anything.
> But after attaching the nut, it is very snug. So then I just sized the hook and cut with a hack saw to the length I wanted.
> I used the regular nut to lock the hook in the position I wanted the hook to face.
> If I ever want to remove the hook, it just unscrews and I can leave the coupling nut for later.
> 
> These 3 pics are testing..
> 
> View attachment 23069
> View attachment 23070
> View attachment 23067
> 
> 
> View attachment 23071
> View attachment 23072
> 
> This is the final result.
> 
> It is actually quite out of the way so I am not worried about any interference issues.


Pretty ingenious! I like and will probably do the same!


----------



## MGallo

LUXMAN said:


> But I can get it fixed for $912 total


I love the black alcantara and wish it was an option. I personally would have sprung for the extra grand.


----------



## garsh

MGallo said:


> I love the black alcantara and wish it was an option. I personally would have sprung for the extra grand.


How about for an extra two grand?

https://unpluggedperformance.com/product/model-3-alcantara-headliner-upgrade/

*Black Alcantara Headliner for P3D w/ White Interior*


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> So have you ever needed a hook in your trunk?
> I mean I know there are grocery bag hooks in the frunk, but do you ever just need one in the trunk?
> 
> It is actually quite out of the way so I am not worried about any interference issues.


Slight Adjustment to the hook. 
I used 2 nuts that came with the hook and a lock washer to lengthen the hook. 
I found some bags were too short to hang with slack. 
Then I added one more lock washer to keep the hook from rotating under load. 
Maybe it was my driving,  but the hook being a little higher than needed and no washer allowed the load to rotate. This will keep that from happening.


----------



## LUXMAN

Starting maybe a month ago, I would pull out of the driveway and RUBY would make a thud sound from the rear. At first I passed it off as cold morning groaning. But it started to crop up with sharp drop-offs like when 2 sections of concrete are not even. 
On the 17th I was driving at about 40mph down a road in Dallas that was not the greatest but nothing I was worried about and there was a loud clanging from the rear end. I thought for something was broken or had fallen off the suspension! So much so that I pulled over into a sketchy Motel 6 parking lot to check it out. 
Of course I couldn't see anything. 
The actual driving of the car is fine and usually no noise, even under heavy acceleration, so I figured it was something in the Vertical suspension.
Took her in Monday afternoon and the Tech could hear the thud even though it wasn't the most pronounced (of course).
Heard yesterday that it has a Defective Left Rear Shock and they are replacing it. 
Hope that it the culprit and I get her back today.
I have had a new S 100D since Monday. It is *NICE!*
So quiet and powerful, but still love my RUBY WOO more!

EDIT: Now I say Shock since she said that in her Text.....Are they struts?


----------



## GDN

Nice that you could get it replicated. Interesting to hear of a shock failure, don't hear of that too often. I do not know about the Model 3, but it seems for years struts became standard on the front of cars and shocks on the back, but I'm almost thinking the 3 may have had shocks all the way around when I was under the AWD back in December. I'll have to look for those pics. At the end of the day struts and shocks perform the same function and it's nice they could duplicate it.


----------



## garsh

LUXMAN said:


> EDIT: Now I say Shock since she said that in her Text.....Are they struts?


Nope. Separate shock & springs.


----------



## LUXMAN

Yup, They are shocks in the back.
Went to pick her up yesterday and the noise was still there. so we went on another test drive and they looked at it and then went on another. They said last night that they found a clip on one of the rear seats loose and the noise appears gone, but are going to drive it again this morning to make sure.
So was it that all along, or both that and the shock?
I am not sure but the clanging that one time was loud. So while I am not sure, I am gonna go with Both for warranty payment issues  since they informed me when I dropped it off that if it isn't a defective part then it would be $175 to diagnose a rattle outside of 1 year or 12k miles.


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> Yup, They are shocks in the back.
> Went to pick her up yesterday and the noise was still there. so we went on another test drive and they looked at it and then went on another. They said last night that they found a clip on one of the rear seats loose and the noise appears gone, but are going to drive it again this morning to make sure.
> So was it that all along, or both that and the shock?
> I am not sure but the clanging that one time was loud. So while I am not sure, I am gonna go with Both for warranty payment issues  since they informed me when I dropped it off that if it isn't a defective part then it would be $175 to diagnose a rattle outside of 1 year or 12k miles.


Well that is some new FUD being spewed in Plano, and they have been reported as better to work with than Cedar Springs. I've not heard of any 12 month/12K mile breaking point in the warranty. The car is warranted for 4 years or 50,000 miles with no limitations or asterisks about anything less. I just googled and read the warranty document. Troubleshooting a customer concern would have to be included in that.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Well that is some new FUD being spewed in Plano, and they have been reported as better to work with than Cedar Springs. I've not heard of any 12 month/12K mile breaking point in the warranty. The car is warranted for 4 years or 50,000 miles with no limitations or asterisks about anything less. I just googled and read the warranty document. Troubleshooting a customer concern would have to be included in that.


This is from the Warranty linked through my Tesla Account:

Additional Limitations and Exclusions I
n addition to the above exclusions and limitations, this New Vehicle Limited Warranty does NOT cover: 
• Any corrosion or paint defects including, but not limited to, the following: 
• Corrosion from defects in non-Tesla manufactured or supplied materials or workmanship causing perforation (holes) in body panels or the chassis from the inside out; 
• Surface or cosmetic corrosion causing perforation in body panels or the chassis from the outside in, such as stone chips or scratches; 
• Corrosion and paint defects caused by, due to, or resulting from accidents, paint matching, abuse, neglect, improper maintenance or operation of the vehicle, installation of an accessory, exposure to chemical substances, or damages resulting from an act of God or nature, fire, or improper storage; 
• Non-genuine Tesla parts or accessories or their installation, or any damage directly or indirectly caused by, due to, or resulting from, the installation or use of non-genuine Tesla parts or accessories;
Exclusions and Limitations
Exclusions and Limitations 7
• Parts, accessories and charging equipment that were not included in the purchase of the vehicle; these items have their own warranties and are subject to their own terms and conditions, which will be provided to you as applicable; 
• Tires, which have their own warranties and are subject to their own terms and conditions, which will be provided to you as applicable; 
• Windshield or window glass that is broken, chipped, scratched, or cracked, other than as a result of a defect in material or workmanship of a Tesla manufactured or supplied windshield or window glass; 
• General appearance or normal noises and vibrations, including, but not limited to, brake squeal, general knocks, creaks, rattles, and wind and road vibration for which there are no malfunctioning parts requiring replacement; and 
• Maintenance services, including, but not limited to, the following: 
• Wheel alignment or balancing; 
• Appearance care (such as cleaning and polishing); 
• Expendable maintenance items (such as wiper blades/inserts, brake pads/linings, filters, etc.); and 
• Minor adjustments, including addition of sealant, insulation, or replacing and/or retorquing of nuts and bolts (or the like).

I don't know where the 12 month 12,000 mile part came from but there email from before service said this:

5. If your appointment has one or more concerns pertaining to a noise/vibration: Note that noise/vibration concerns are not covered under the warranty but we will warranty these issues if you are within 12 months or 12,000 miles of the purchase date (whichever comes first) There is an initial estimate of $175/1-hour of labor to diagnose each noise/vibration concern. Diagnosis can go one of two ways: (1) If the diagnosis determines the noise/vibration is due to a defective/faulty part you will *not* be charged and the repairs will be covered under your warranty. (2) If the diagnosis determines there are no malfunctioning parts requiring replacement, you will be responsible for the cost of repairs. If you choose to decline repairs you will be charged only the diagnostic fee of $175.


----------



## LUXMAN

Well RUBY finally had an adventure without me 
I've had her for over 13 months now and in that time, the wife has driven her twice for a total for maybe 10 miles and with me in the car fretting all the way. 
So yesterday she decided to go the mall and wanted the Electric Princess Parking. The boy had the LEAF at school and I had stuff to do so she took RUBY! 
She didn't have any problems other than the car keep beeping at her (she missed me )
I actually heard the beep over the phone but there were no warnings displayed. 
So she picked me up when she was done and went for a ride. I heard it and after searching the menus, found the Speed Limit Chime setting was on for her profile under the Autopilot settings. Turned it off and all better.
So I went through all the settings while I was there and there were quite a few that different than mine. Pretty cool.

I still haven't gotten the nerve to check for curb rash.  Guess I better before work this morning.....she tends to cut here turns tighter then I do.

She loved it apparently, so I think she may have more adventures without me


----------



## Love

LUXMAN said:


> Well RUBY finally had an adventure without me
> I've had her for over 13 months now and in that time, the wife has driven her twice for a total for maybe 10 miles and with me in the car fretting all the way.
> So yesterday she decided to go the mall and wanted the Electric Princess Parking. The boy had the LEAF at school and I had stuff to do so she took RUBY!
> She didn't have any problems other than the car keep beeping at her (she missed me )
> I actually heard the beep over the phone but there were no warnings displayed.
> So she picked me up when she was done and went for a ride. I heard it and after searching the menus, found the Speed Limit Chime setting was on for her profile under the Autopilot settings. Turned it off and all better.
> So I went through all the settings while I was there and there were quite a few that different than mine. Pretty cool.
> 
> I still haven't gotten the nerve to check for curb rash.  Guess I better before work this morning.....she tends to cut here turns tighter then I do.
> 
> She loved it apparently, so I think she may have more adventures without me


Watch out! That's how it starts! Next thing you know you won't even have a Model 3... SHE will!!!


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> Well RUBY finally had an adventure without me
> I've had her for over 13 months now and in that time, the wife has driven her twice for a total for maybe 10 miles and with me in the car fretting all the way.
> So yesterday she decided to go the mall and wanted the Electric Princess Parking. The boy had the LEAF at school and I had stuff to do so she took RUBY!
> She didn't have any problems other than the car keep beeping at her (she missed me )
> I actually heard the beep over the phone but there were no warnings displayed.
> So she picked me up when she was done and went for a ride. I heard it and after searching the menus, found the Speed Limit Chime setting was on for her profile under the Autopilot settings. Turned it off and all better.
> So I went through all the settings while I was there and there were quite a few that different than mine. Pretty cool.
> 
> I still haven't gotten the nerve to check for curb rash.  Guess I better before work this morning.....she tends to cut here turns tighter then I do.
> 
> She loved it apparently, so I think she may have more adventures without me


It all starts somewhere. It flew under the radar, or it was already known and I missed it, but Elon did say on Monday that the pickup reveal would be later this year. It won't be long and we should at least know what their line of thinking is and what it will look like. Who knows if they will have any pricing along with it this early.

Two 3's aren't that bad either, she can still keep her pickup and jeep, the garage has room.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> It all starts somewhere. It flew under the radar, or it was already known and I missed it, but Elon did say on Monday that the pickup reveal would be later this year. It won't be long and we should at least know what their line of thinking is and what it will look like. Who knows if they will have any pricing along with it this early.
> 
> Two 3's aren't that bad either, she can still keep her pickup and jeep, the garage has room.


Ha! Yeah but that's my workshop area in bay 5. So the Leaf would have to live outside until the boy takes it to college. But we are waiting for the PU reveal. I would have to be smaller than a F150 really. But here truck is in such great shape, it may be a few years before we get another


----------



## GDN

Here is hoping that the whole family and Ruby are all tucked in and safe. You have a safe room? Pete just called out Lantana and it is on top of you.


----------



## Love

Damn. Be safe @LUXMAN 🙏🏼


----------



## Quicksilver

Yikes! Hoping for no severe storm here too!


----------



## LUXMAN

Lovesword said:


> Damn. Be safe @LUXMAN 🙏🏼


Thanks!, yeah that was bad but no problems here, but now is just over a week later and more big stuff marching through DALLAS this AM. @Quicksilver @GDN make sure to be safe this morning if you are driving in to work


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Thanks!, yeah that was bad but no problems here, but now is just over a week later and more big stuff marching through DALLAS this AM. @Quicksilver @GDN make sure to be safe this morning if you are driving in to work


Thanks @LUXMAN, I am working from home today 😊


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Thanks @LUXMAN, I am working from home today 😊


Me too 
In the office as the 2nd wave starts now


----------



## GDN

Today was my later day, but made it in about 7:50 - I also parked across the street in the parking garage. I love the covered HVAC controlled pedestrian bridge that crosses the street ! Makes it very nice for days like today, never worry about getting wet and I'm parked maybe a quarter mile from my desk !


----------



## Love

Looks like another round of severe weather today and this weekend. Be safe all!!! 
@LUXMAN @GDN @Quicksilver ...and all others in the areas.


----------



## Quicksilver

Lovesword said:


> Looks like another round of severe weather today and this weekend. Be safe all!!!
> @LUXMAN @GDN @Quicksilver ...and all others in the areas.
> View attachment 25994


Yup, the joy of living in North Texas in the Spring!


----------



## Friscostrmtrpr

@LUXMAN, new to the forum and haven't been able to figure out how to direct message you. I've really enjoyed reading the adventures of Ruby Woo. I'm in the final stages of convincing the wife to let me pull the trigger on a model 3! I was wondering if you'd mind sharing the tint place you used? I'm in north west frisco so not all that far from you. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LUXMAN

@bkap 
Sure thing. I have used FLEX SHIELD in Denton for many years. 
I have recommended them to many on the forum and people have been very happy with them. 
I did my car in March of 2018 and it was $500 for all the windows to include the back in one piece of Madico Winco Heat Reject Film. 
I went back later and did the overhead glass for $120 more. I went to the legal limit for the fronts all the way around. 
Speak to Mark the manager or Kris the owner 
(940) 380-0404
Tell them Paul with the Red 3 sent you. 
I don't get referrals or anything, I just have always been happy with their work.

If you need any info that I can help you with to convince the Mrs., let me know


----------



## Friscostrmtrpr

@LUXMAN thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Love

LUXMAN said:


> @bkap
> Sure thing. I have used FLEX SHIELD in Denton for many years.
> I have recommended them to many on the forum and people have been very happy with them.
> I did my car in March of 2018 and it was $500 for all the windows to include the back in one piece of Madico Winco Heat Reject Film.
> I went back later and did the overhead glass for $120 more. I went to the legal limit for the fronts all the way around.
> Speak to Mark the manager or Kris the owner
> (940) 380-0404
> Tell them Paul with the Red 3 sent you.
> I don't get referrals or anything, I just have always been happy with their work.
> 
> If you need any info that I can help you with to convince the Mrs., let me know


Sure, "Paul"... secret identity? Ok, fine. Paul it is. 😎


----------



## LUXMAN

Yup.... self portrait.


----------



## GDN

@bkap - Flexshield has now tinted so many 3's he doesn't even have to think about the price, just knows it. I believe I paid $495 for the same tint. I did not tint the roof, just sides and back. It might be the same for all 4 door sedans I don't know, but call ahead and make an appointment. You won't be dissatisfied. As @LUXMAN noted he has now done many 3's, he estimated at least 30 when I was up there a couple of months ago. I will note that their address doesn't always come up right in navigation because they are right on I-35. One of the easiest ways to locate them, they are directly across I-35 from the new Bucee's where all of the construction is. It's worth your trip though.


----------



## Friscostrmtrpr

GDN said:


> @bkap - Flexshield has now tinted so many 3's he doesn't even have to think about the price, just knows it. I believe I paid $495 for the same tint. I did not tint the roof, just sides and back. It might be the same for all 4 door sedans I don't know, but call ahead and make an appointment. You won't be dissatisfied. As @LUXMAN noted he has now done many 3's, he estimated at least 30 when I was up there a couple of months ago. I will note that their address doesn't always come up right in navigation because they are right on I-35. One of the easiest ways to locate them, they are directly across I-35 from the new Bucee's where all of the construction is. It's worth your trip though.


Thanks for the info @GDN. In between the rain the past few weeks, we've had a handful of pretty bright days, hows the factory roof tint doing? Are you considering adding it?


----------



## GDN

bkap said:


> Thanks for the info @GDN. In between the rain the past few weeks, we've had a handful of pretty bright days, hows the factory roof tint doing? Are you considering adding it?


Personally I'm not. One car is coming up on it's first anniversary. We had it during last years summer and personally I never felt the need to add the tint. The AC handled keeping the car cool with the roof like it is from the factory. Those that have it tinted do like it and the added protection, but I don't believe it to be required, maybe a nice to have.


----------



## LUXMAN

bkap said:


> Thanks for the info @GDN. In between the rain the past few weeks, we've had a handful of pretty bright days, hows the factory roof tint doing? Are you considering adding it?


I understand @GDN  position. But I had mine tinted for about 2 weeks before I took it back to add tint to the roof. For me it was a glare issue. Now I can look up without squinting. 
But you will know your preference pretty quick if you get one


----------



## LUXMAN

Its been a while since I have posted. Sorry we were MIA. Life happens. 
RubyWoo has been fantastic this last few months. She is now 1 year and 9 months old or like new parents say 21 months old and now has 23,700 miles! 
She has been really flawless these last few months.
Looking back in retrospect. The problems that I had in the beginning were either my fault (headliner stain and Tint damage) or just things needing slight adjustments (early A-pillar trim slight rattle in rear seat). I think all of us early owners having this stuff fixed has really helped improve the build quality. That said, I really never had a real build quality "panel gap" issue with my car and she is a 80xx VIN.


----------



## LUXMAN

Now if you follow this thread or others I posted in the past, I have only done minor mods. So to continue that theme (for now ).
I have just added the @Jeda Products HUB. Why? my last set up worked fine and was pretty clean....










But my dash cam was starting to be intermittent. I would want to save a clip only to find it had now been recording. 
I did some in-exact testing and think my old hub was not providing a good clean contact. now it may have been the SD card adapter I was using with the Micro SD card but was unsure. But when the MicroSD was in the adapter alone and that was plugged directly into the right port, things seems to be working correctly during a few days of driving. So needing more ports, I decided to take the plung and get the @Jeda Products HUB.


----------



## LUXMAN

I ordered my Hub and it shipped in just under 2 weeks and arrived last night.



















Now when I ordered this I was skeptical that it would look OEM as others have said. I must admit I was WRONG. This thing fits super tight. I mean really really really tight. So much so that it will be very difficult to get out. It continues the curve of the trim inside the compartment at the top. So this thing looks OEM. The pics don't do it justice.


----------



## LUXMAN

So the HUB as the 2 USB-A ports (large ones on the front). the left one is supposedly full power off the Left USB port on the car and the Rest of the ports are powered by the right car port and also use that for data, just as if you ran a hub there. IT had been stated elsewhere that these other ports only drop the power to the phone charger by 0.4 amps. So using that info I just used the Right HUB USB-A port for the right side of my @Jeda Products Wireless charge pad. But I needed a was to run my wireless game controller. So I found these USB-A to USB-C adapters (3 for $3.99) on Amazon.

Now I only used one (the RED one of course), but these could also be used for music if you go that route. These say data transfer on the product description and it seems to work fine as I played games with it last night but I have not tried music.


----------



## LUXMAN

So here is the final install. Looks real clean and I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## LUXMAN

So sometimes I can jump right in on something then realize I shoulda done it differently, then I double the work to make it perfect .

Case in point. I had been thinking about adding mud flaps to RubyWoo, and after seeing @TrevP put them on "3 at Last", I decide to do it. I bought the ones he did, and they installed easily. I even added the screw to the top of the fronts to keep them tight.

















this pic was before I added the top screw.

























I think they look great on the car and should add some protection.


----------



## LUXMAN

Well, I decided to look things up today here on the forum and realized based on the wise advice of others, I should have put a strip of PPF under there. :grimacing:

So I ordered some from Amazon










Made templates from the installed ones.










And removed the Mud Flaps to find they are already collecting dirt in a week. So to avoid it from hurting the paint underneath, I will hopefully get PPF on there tomorrow and reinstall the Mud Flaps.


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> So here is the final install. Looks real clean and I couldn't be happier with it.
> 
> View attachment 30517


So as a follow up, the DashCam has become intermittent again. SIGH. 
So after all this process of elimination, it may be down to the Micro SD card reader. 
So I have a nice SanDisk Reader coming today from Amazon to replace this one.










Now, I don't regret getting the @Jeda Products HUB at all. It is a great product and very glad to have gotten it as I have said above, but now I hope this reader fixes things!


----------



## Love

Nice to see you again, sir! Glad that you’re back


----------



## LUXMAN

Love said:


> Nice to see you again, sir! Glad that you're back


Thanks @Love ! I like the new handle


----------



## Love

LUXMAN said:


> Thanks @Love ! I like the new handle


It's my "business" name. I still go by LOVESWORD... for pleasure. ❤
I also now have the pseudonym Derf Terbmal to answer a question you didn't ask!!!

I have too many names. Who am I, really? 😞


----------



## LUXMAN

Love said:


> It's my "business" name. I still go by LOVESWORD... for pleasure. ❤
> I also now have the pseudonym Derf Terbmal to answer a question you didn't ask!!!
> 
> I have too many names. Who am I, really? 😞


YES, What is in a name? :smirk:
Maurice?
SpaceCowboy?
Leader of the Illuminate?


----------



## Cintoman

I also created a template and put PPF underneath my mudflaps. Got the same ones you got @LUXMAN

--Cintoman


----------



## Jeda Products

T


LUXMAN said:


> So as a follow up, the DashCam has become intermittent again. SIGH.
> So after all this process of elimination, it may be down to the Micro SD card reader.
> So I have a nice SanDisk Reader coming today from Amazon to replace this one.
> 
> View attachment 30553
> 
> 
> Now, I don't regret getting the @Jeda Products HUB at all. It is a great product and very glad to have gotten it as I have said above, but now I hope this reader fixes things!


Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## LUXMAN

Jeda Products said:


> T
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!!


So the Amazon Reader didn't work . Sent it back. I was thinking I might have some sort of Software Issue or possibly Hardware. But with more tests, It may still be the intermittent reader and a bad one from Amazon. So I went OLD SCHOOL. I have had this beast for years. 









I am sure it is like USB 1.0 or even 0.5! But I plugged it into the front of the @Jeda Products Hub (until I get a short USB extender) and it worked right off. Guess I will see in the morning if it will continue to do so.


----------



## LUXMAN

Today I also got the EXPEL wrap for under the Mud Flaps. So I removed the Flaps and cleaned the area diligently. What I found was the paint had several knicks and pits from 21 months of road debris. Stuff you don't see unless get right down there, but its there. 
Additionally, I found that in the week the flaps where on there, I have some minor scratching where they contacted the fenders . So if you are gonna put MUD FLAPS on where they contact the paint, definitely wrap it.

So cut out my wrap and went to town.


----------



## LUXMAN

Now I have seen all those videos on YouTube of guys wrapping stuff. And even @TrevP lastest video wrapping those console pieces..... But I must say it is much harder than it looks. Not being a Professional Rapper (well my 1st album didn't do well), I found the curves on the fender where you roll it over is tough. You have to do relief cuts and my work wasn't the prettiest, but I must say it will protect the areas it needs to and it looks great where it counts.


----------



## GDN

I'll buy your Rap album and stop by tomorrow about 2 to let you install my mud flaps. I'd buy that job !!


----------



## LUXMAN

Ya know, I love this car so much. I keeps getting better and as the fleet grows the accessories are getting better and better. So I've been an small binge lately 
I added the TopFit pedals a while back. But I didn't care for the Deal pedal covers out there with the holes for the dead pedal strips.
Then I found this on Amazon....


Thought I would try it. Nice piece. Heavy. Couple small scratched near the top. The is a thick layer of rubber that extrudes though the metal. 
Its not an exact match for the pedals, but close enough I think for $24


----------



## LUXMAN

Finally getting to some things I shoulda done when Ruby was new. Today I wrapped the front door sills with the extra Xpel I had from the mud flap install
















Unfortunately the passenger side has some scuffs. So they are sealed in forever now. 
SOMEBODY in my house can't pick up their feet. This is the same person always scuffs my glove box door since they can't help but wiggle around....but at this point I am stuck with her


----------



## Cintoman

LUXMAN said:


> Now I have seen all those videos on YouTube of guys wrapping stuff. And even @TrevP lastest video wrapping those console pieces..... But I must say it is much harder than it looks. Not being a Professional Rapper (well my 1st album didn't do well), I found the curves on the fender where you roll it over is tough. You have to do relief cuts and my work wasn't the prettiest, but I must say it will protect the areas it needs to and it looks great where it counts.
> 
> View attachment 30575
> View attachment 30576
> 
> View attachment 30574
> View attachment 30577


Hey @LUXMAN , at least for the rears, your PPF cutout looks exactly like what I did with mine. I also gave myself an extra 1/4" or so beyond the outside of the mudflaps, just in case of any movement of the flaps. As for my fronts, I already had PPF on the full front fender and lower rocker panel, so I didn't have to cut out any additional PPF for the front flaps.

I do have to agree with you that installing PPF is a lot harder than it looks. I had my front end fully PPF'd professionally. And while I noticed a few very very minor issues, after doing PPF install myself, I didn't give the pros enough credit for installing the very large pieces involved in a hood and fender install, to say the least about a full bumper cover install. So what little issues I noticed are really really negligible.

I also had some issues rolling the PPF like you did....much tougher than it looks. I did install PPF myself on the lower doors and full rocker panel... lower doors wasn't too bad because the door panel is flat, but installing the rocker panel piece took my son and I some time, as it's a long piece. But the hardest PPF piece I installed myself were the headlights. At some points it seemed like there was so much excess. Relief cuts weren't an option as none of cuts would be hidden. But eventually, manipulating and stretching the PPF made it fit exactly!! Just takes quite a bit of patience and experience....I have the former but little of the latter.

--Cintoman


----------



## Cintoman

LUXMAN said:


> Ya know, I love this car so much. I keeps getting better and as the fleet grows the accessories are getting better and better. So I've been an small binge lately
> I added the TopFit pedals a while back. But I didn't care for the Deal pedal covers out there with the holes for the dead pedal strips.
> Then I found this on Amazon....
> 
> 
> Thought I would try it. Nice piece. Heavy. Couple small scratched near the top. The is a thick layer of rubber that extrudes though the metal.
> Its not an exact match for the pedals, but close enough I think for $24
> 
> View attachment 30603
> View attachment 30604
> View attachment 30605
> View attachment 30606


This looks really nice. I would definitely consider doing this, but I wonder if I even should, since I have the MaxPider floor liners, which nearly cover the entire dead pedal.

--Cintoman


----------



## Cintoman

LUXMAN said:


> Finally getting to some things I shoulda done when Ruby was new. Today I wrapped the front door sills with the extra Xpel I had from the mud flap install
> 
> View attachment 30636
> View attachment 30637
> 
> Unfortunately the passenger side has some scuffs. So they are sealed in forever now.
> SOMEBODY in my house can't pick up their feet. This is the same person always scuffs my glove box door since they can't help but wiggle around....but at this point I am stuck with her


Wow...we are doing the same things on our cars @LUXMAN . Love seeing all this being done to yours. I PPF'd my front sills awhile back, but I ended up buying some precut PPF, as I wasn't very confident with taking an exacto knife so close to the paint on the sills. Especially since I would see this everytime I got in my car. As for the precut PPF, it was a nearly perfect match, with just a little excess which I was actually able to roll and tuck underneath the sill.

I also installed aftermarket rear door sills. Since those were not installed on my car, I PPF'd those myself prior to installing them on my car.

I too have some people that don't know how lift their feet when getting into my car. I'm thinking about installing PPF on the areas of the door sill that don't have the aluminum sill plate.

Looking great !!

--Cintoman


----------



## LUXMAN

Cintoman said:


> Wow...we are doing the same things on our cars @LUXMAN . Love seeing all this being done to yours. I PPF'd my front sills awhile back, but I ended up buying some precut PPF, as I wasn't very confident with taking an exacto knife so close to the paint on the sills. Especially since I would see this everytime I got in my car. As for the precut PPF, it was a nearly perfect match, with just a little excess which I was actually able to roll and tuck underneath the sill.
> 
> I also installed aftermarket rear door sills. Since those were not installed on my car, I PPF'd those myself prior to installing them on my car.
> 
> I too have some people that don't know how lift their feet when getting into my car. I'm thinking about installing PPF on the areas of the door sill that don't have the aluminum sill plate.
> 
> Looking great !!
> 
> --Cintoman


Thanks @Cintoman

I have been meaning to do stuff to RUBY for awhile but life happens. Glad to see others doing the same. I am inspired by the folks here. 
Case in point. I was on the fence about rear sill plates, Thanks to @Sandy , I made the leap. 
Bought these and wrapped them.










Then I wrapped the rear sills before installing them
It is actually hard to see the wrap one the Red paint.

















Then I decided I need to wrap the areas around the front sill plates since I wrapped the plates.

















The rear sills were easier to wrap than the fronts, but I have never been accused of being patient and the bubbles were testing me. But it gave me a fun afternoon.

Of course on the passenger side, there is a rub mark from THAT person that will forever be preserved under the wrap

Now I need some more cheap upgrades. Any thoughts?


----------



## LUXMAN

Cintoman said:


> This looks really nice. I would definitely consider doing this, but I wonder if I even should, since I have the MaxPider floor liners, which nearly cover the entire dead pedal.
> 
> --Cintoman


Yeah, it might not be worth it if its covered. But I must say I like how it looks so I wouldnt cover it up so I can admire it and others can be JELLY


----------



## LUXMAN

Ah nuts! New upgrade for Ruby Woo in the works... Stay tuned


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> Ah nuts! New upgrade for Ruby Woo in the works... Stay tuned


OK. I finally did it. I wrapped the dash! 
I think it came out great. I did it in a Brushed Black Metallic from TESLA BROS.


----------



## LUXMAN

I also did an install video with some tips if you are thinking about doing it.


----------



## Friscostrmtrpr

LUXMAN said:


> OK. I finally did it. I wrapped the dash!
> I think it came out great. I did it in a Brushed Black Metallic from TESLA BROS.
> 
> View attachment 31153
> View attachment 31154
> View attachment 31155


looks great! I have this in matte black from Tesla Bro's, your video will come in handy when the car gets here


----------



## GDN

Looks good. Not the easiest stuff to work with around cup holders, etc. Was first surprised they don't suggest removing the dash, but I know once you remove it then you have a different problem of how do you secure it while you work on it. I did see that vice on the table back in the garage though !  Very nice there and it is good to see real world videos from first timers vs professionals that do several a day. Woo hoo for Ruby Woo.


----------



## LUXMAN

Oh Boy....


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> Oh Boy....
> 
> View attachment 31237


It's worn out, past time to replace !! Kidding aside, you're still on original tires aren't you? I hope to get 30,000 out of the originals at least, although many are reporting they don't.


----------



## Love

GDN said:


> It's worn out, past time to replace !! Kidding aside, you're still on original tires aren't you? I hope to get 30,000 out of the originals at least, although many are reporting they don't.


I have 4mm left on 17,000 happy Tesla miles.


----------



## GDN

We've got a couple of owners in the DFW area that claim they drive very easy, yet they had to replace at around 14K miles. Time to get mine rotated, get as much out of them as I can.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> It's worn out, past time to replace !! Kidding aside, you're still on original tires aren't you? I hope to get 30,000 out of the originals at least, although many are reporting they don't.


They said I was at 4/32 at the last rotate at 24k, so I may get 30. Well I will get 30 since I wont go to the tire shop til then, They still look great to me but will prob be below limits at 30k


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> We've got a couple of owners in the DFW area that claim they drive very easy, yet they had to replace at around 14K miles. Time to get mine rotated, get as much out of them as I can.


That doesn't sound right.


----------



## LUXMAN

Ok. So it was another Tesla Christmas at my house!  
So besides more Tesla and SpaceX swag, RubyWoo got a couple items

Elon Air Freshener










extra storage for the arm rest









These USB lights to light up the rear seats. I set them to RED, of course. 
But they will rotate colors too. Hence my own Disco Ball


----------



## LUXMAN

And one more thing......

thanks to the guys @teslabros Elon signed my dash


----------



## LUXMAN

So I have been MIA again for awhile. But I have a new addition to Ruby Woo.

















I got the new Roadie that fits in the Jeda Hub. It comes with a cable. I had an elbow adapter lying around to relieve the angle on the plug. Might see if I can source a cheap cable with an elbow from China :mask:


----------



## LUXMAN

I also just posted a review in the Apple app store for the Roadie App. Just my initial thoughts.....spoiler, I like it so far. 

I have had my Roadie device for 2 days now. After playing with it and the accompanying app, I must say it is brilliant.
This device not only allows you to wirelessly view your Tesla Sentry/Dash cam footage on your iphone (or android) or ipad, it offers 3 ways to do it.
1. connect via the Roadie’s built in Wifi straight to your phone.
2. Using your phones Hotspot (faster than #1) 3. Connect via your homes Wifi.
Methods 1 & 2 are great if you need to view while away from home. Its quick but I suggest the hotspot route as the transfer speed is much better. there are times when the stream is jerky, but that may have something to do with the phone and open apps. When using these 2 methods, I suggest selecting the option in the setting for faster viewing.
At home, if you connect your phone to the same WiFi network as your roadie, you can view them from the comfort of your house. My home network is pretty fast and I have found that viewing the clips at the standard resolution is actually faster than the faster viewing option that reduced the resolution. Your network results may be different.

All 3 options allow a quick download of the clips to your phone. I am very happy with the download speed.

Another Brilliant feature if the roadie is that it will save more than the standard hour of recent clips. I was able to go back 4 hours the first day and find a clip I was looking for. This is very handy if you want to look at something a ways back yet didn't hit the save button on the TESLA screen.

I really like how the Roadie takes advantage of the whole SD card that it stores clips on. Not only does it save your Sentry Clips and Saved Items, but it will use up to 90% of the card to save recents clips. This allows new sentry clips to be saved before it starts to overwrite the oldest Sentry clips.

The one issue I have with this version is it is having trouble deleting old clips. Sometimes when you refresh, they reappear. I contacted the developer. He responded quickly and he is aware of the issue and working on a fix.

Tips:
1) The roadie will prioritize the networks it sees. So if it sees your home network, it will not put out its own WiFi network. So make sure if you are at home to be logged into the same home WiFi you saved to the Roadie.
2) IF you are using your phones hotspot, make sure the Roadie is powered (ie Car powered up or sentry mode on), turn on the phones hotspot and allow the Roadie to connect to it BEFORE you open the app. This makes the connection much smoother.

All in all, I am enamored with the Roadie and recommend it.


----------



## Quicksilver

Thanks for the details! I was thinking of getting one of these. Looks like you may have convinced me.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Thanks for the details! I was thinking of getting one of these. Looks like you may have convinced me.


Just doing my part to help separate you from your money .
Kidding aside, I love this tech. About the only thing better would be for all this to be integrated into the APP and UI. Dont think that will be happening however.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Just doing my part to help separate you from your money .
> Kidding aside, I love this tech. About the only thing better would be for all this to be integrated into the APP and UI. Dont think that will be happening however.


Yes, would love to see sentry videos on the big screen...maybe one day through a software update. I am sure it's way low in Tesla's priority list.


----------



## Jeda Products

love it!


----------



## JWardell

LUXMAN said:


> So I have been MIA again for awhile. But I have a new addition to Ruby Woo.
> 
> View attachment 32399
> View attachment 32400
> 
> 
> I got the new Roadie that fits in the Jeda Hub. It comes with a cable. I had an elbow adapter lying around to relieve the angle on the plug. Might see if I can source a cheap cable with an elbow from China :mask:


That new super thin Roadie case is nice! I just took the old case off of mine and let the PCB bounce around in there


----------



## LUXMAN

Sorry we have been MIA again! But the upgrades to Ruby havent stopped. As you saw I covered the dash in December. So At the end of March I decided it was time to do the center console. Dont get me wrong, I am still a fan of the Piano black but decided for consistency and a change of pace, to cover the console on Brushed Black Metallic, just like the dash. 
Came out pretty good thanks to the @tesbros wrap kit


----------



## LUXMAN

Then I decided that the rest of the piano black had to go. Unfortunately @tesbros had not finished developing the door switch wrap kit yet so I went with a kit from Abstract Ocean. It was a bit harder to install due to the small area and curves but came out pretty good.


----------



## LUXMAN

Being stuck at home is no fun and we are all making the best of it. But Ruby has been *nagging* me to go SOMEWHERE. So I said FINE and charged her up to 100% yesterday morning and she, the wife and I set off on a little adventure.

Now my wife can never say I haven't taken her to Paris . . . . Texas.
We all got to see the Eiffel Tower










And an wonderful Veterans Memorial










Along the way we also stopped at country farmers market that also sells plants and Metal Art.










Ruby got to meet a local










and his family










And the wife got to pick up some plants










I wonder where we will go next ....


----------



## LUXMAN

Now Ruby has a new upgrade on the way....hopefully we can share that with you soon 

But in the meantime, this will be fun to play with today


----------



## LUXMAN

BTW. This is how she did on the drive. Started at 100% and 303 miles. but still had a few minutes left on the charge.










So that doesn't add to 325. Not that I ever got that. When she was new it was 312. Saw 314 once after the update. Now 303 is the normal 100% rating although I usually only charge to 90%. 29,000 miles on the odometer

Efficiency was good but disappointed that she doesnt do better. Guess I would notice more if I did road trips but she stays in the metro mostly.


----------



## LUXMAN

Oh, and the mud flaps work


----------



## msjulie

Ruby Woo is magnificent and so are her journey's, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Being stuck at home is no fun and we are all making the best of it. But Ruby has been *nagging* me to go SOMEWHERE. So I said FINE and charged her up to 100% yesterday morning and she, the wife and I set off on a little adventure.
> 
> Now my wife can never say I haven't taken her to Paris . . . . Texas.
> We all got to see the Eiffel Tower
> 
> View attachment 33662
> 
> 
> And an wonderful Veterans Memorial
> 
> View attachment 33663
> 
> 
> Along the way we also stopped at country farmers market that also sells plants and Metal Art.
> 
> View attachment 33664
> 
> 
> Ruby got to meet a local
> 
> View attachment 33665
> 
> 
> and his family
> 
> View attachment 33666
> 
> 
> And the wife got to pick up some plants
> 
> View attachment 33667
> 
> 
> I wonder where we will go next ....


Never been to Paris, TX. So with these pics, we'll have to check it out. My wife would love the farmers market. Thanks for sharing😊


----------



## Needsdecaf

Now that you can view dashcam clips on the main screen, and with Elon stating that viewing it from the phone is "coming", do you still see the value in the Roadie? 

Thanks.


----------



## Quicksilver

Needsdecaf said:


> Now that you can view dashcam clips on the main screen, and with Elon stating that viewing it from the phone is "coming", do you still see the value in the Roadie?
> 
> Thanks.


For me, unless the next updates include at least all the features the Roadie provides or more, I will continue to use the Roadie. For example, with the current iteration of the viewer on the screen, it does not allow for viewing recent clips that the Roadie provides. The viewer shows Sentry and Saved clips only. I still think the viewer is a good start and let's see where it goes after a few more updates. In the end the Roadie provides memory for the Dashcam so it will always be in use for me.


----------



## JWardell

Needsdecaf said:


> Now that you can view dashcam clips on the main screen, and with Elon stating that viewing it from the phone is "coming", do you still see the value in the Roadie?
> 
> Thanks.


It's great that you might be able to view clips faster on the car, but the real point of Roadie and my wifi stick before it are to very importantly be able to transfer videos to my phone, anywhere, any time, especially in case of an accident.
Another bonus Roadie feature is that it archives much more than Tesla's hour of Recent video, giving you much more chance of saving something you forgot to save.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Quicksilver said:


> For me, unless the next updates include at least all the features the Roadie provides or more, I will continue to use the Roadie. For example, with the current iteration of the viewer on the screen, it does not allow for viewing recent clips that the Roadie provides. The viewer shows Sentry and Saved clips only. I still think the viewer is a good start and let's see where it goes after a few more updates. In the end the Roadie provides memory for the Dashcam so it will always be in use for me.





JWardell said:


> It's great that you might be able to view clips faster on the car, but the real point of Roadie and my wifi stick before it are to very importantly be able to transfer videos to my phone, anywhere, any time, especially in case of an accident.
> Another bonus Roadie feature is that it archives much more than Tesla's hour of Recent video, giving you much more chance of saving something you forgot to save.


Thanks. I'm not all that familiar with the Roadie, hence the reason I asked the question.

That last point is a nice bonus.


----------



## LUXMAN

Needsdecaf said:


> Now that you can view dashcam clips on the main screen, and with Elon stating that viewing it from the phone is "coming", do you still see the value in the Roadie?
> 
> Thanks.


I agree with Josh. The Roadie definitely adds value. Its nice now to see the videos on the screen, but to be able to down load a one minute clip from any camera from 2 days ago that you didn't hit save on it great.


----------



## LUXMAN

Ruby: Hey LUXMAN. What's that?

LUXMAN: Just a little something for you










Ruby:  Oh no! What are you doing?!?!

LUXMAN: Just take a deep breath. This will only hurt for a sec....

Ruby: Whaaaaaa.....????

TO BE CONTINUED....


----------



## GDN

Let's just say the correct response didn't exist on this site - had to find the correct one!










We may have to organize a Ruby jailbreak and save her. I think her owner has had too much free time.


----------



## garsh




----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Let's just say the correct response didn't exist on this site - had to find the correct one!
> 
> View attachment 33990
> 
> 
> We may have to organize a Ruby jailbreak and save her. I think her owner has had too much free time.


Last time someone try to jail break Quicksilver, this is what happened...maybe I can return the favor...

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/quicksilver-has-arrived.6687/post-116260


----------



## GDN

We may have to organize a Ruby jailbreak and save her. I think her owner has had too much free time.


Quicksilver said:


> Last time someone try to jail break Quicksilver, this is what happened...maybe I can return the favor...
> 
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/quicksilver-has-arrived.6687/post-116260


The fun we had that weekend. You aren't likely going out of town anytime soon with the current situation I don't guess?


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> We may have to organize a Ruby jailbreak and save her. I think her owner has had too much free time.
> 
> The fun we had that weekend. You aren't likely going out of town anytime soon with the current situation I don't guess?


Practicing social distancing so not going anywhere 🤣


----------



## LUXMAN

UH OH


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> UH OH
> 
> View attachment 34014


I just know that I should be in my car headed out to save Ruby. Painters tape and spray paint, surely this was a project meant for the Leaf or the wifes Jeep (oops did I suggest her Jeep?)


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> I just know that I should be in my car headed out to save Ruby. Painters tape and spray paint, surely this was a project meant for the Leaf or the wifes Jeep (oops did I suggest her Jeep?)


Yeah, she would not allow any "projects" on the Jeep  and the Leaf is just the Leaf. 
Now from what I see in the movies, stripes make a car faster...true?


----------



## GDN

WOWOWOW - I can't believe you'd go that far. I never trust that painters tape for a good straight line. She is wanting out of the garage! Thinking maybe the rain tonight would wash that off!


----------



## LUXMAN

Well painting is not going well. It’ll probably be a few days before I get done. 😡


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Well painting is not going well. It'll probably be a few days before I get done. 😡


----------



## LUXMAN

Now all this rain is screwing with my little project. Hopefully something will be done by saturday


----------



## LUXMAN

UPDATE!!

So the weather forecast for the next few days has changed and I have decided to finish the update to RUBY WOO.
So what did I paint??
Not to spoil it but it was a spoiler 
I purchased an IKON ABS Plastic spoiler on ebay.

This was not my first choice. I contacted @RPMTESLA for one of their ABS wrapped spoilers. They said they could wrap it in any color I wanted. That is what the owner said on his install video on his website. So I called and talked to one of the customer service employees, who will remain nameless. I wanted something DIFFERENT, so I was hoping they could wrap it in *CHROME*. So I found out the number of the 3M product and called them. He said he would talk to the guy who wraps them and call me back. And I waited and then waited some more. Finally I called back TWICE and left messages TWICE and they never called back. I tried calling a third time then gave up.

So I searched the different sites and finally decided to try the EBAY spoiler for $64 unpainted (they are offered painted for $109).
I took it to a local wrap company and they said they could wrap it in chrome but it would be $300 !!!!! Ah NO. So I looked at several colors and decided to wrap it in MATTE BLACK. That is not an option to get prepainted.
So he said $50.... but 3 days turned into 10 and the job they did was subpar, WA WA WA 

After watching @TrevP 's video on the painting of his lip spoiler, I decided to do it. So I stripped the wrap off and went to work.
This is where the pain began. Since I didnt prime it (I guess) it took many coats to get an even sheen. in doing that it took _*A LONG TIME*_ to dry and if I checked it too soon it left a mark and I had to paint it some more. After the last coat it sat for another week. So about 2 weeks after I started painting it, it was ready for install. I wanted to make sure it wouldn't rain for a few days after I installed it.


----------



## Quicksilver

Chrome would have looked sweet! Since there are chrome already on the car. 🙂


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> UPDATE!!
> 
> So the weather forecast for the next few days has changed and I have decided to finish the update to RUBY WOO.
> So what did I paint??
> Not to spoil it but it was a spoiler
> I purchased an IKON ABS Plastic spoiler on ebay.
> 
> This was not my first choice. I contacted @RPMTESLA for one of their ABS wrapped spoilers. They said they could wrap it in any color I wanted. That is what the owner said on his install video on his website. So I called and talked to one of the customer service employees, who will remain nameless. I wanted something DIFFERENT, so I was hoping they could wrap it in *CHROME*. So I found out the number of the 3M product and called them. He said he would talk to the guy who wraps them and call me back. And I waited and then waited some more. Finally I called back TWICE and left messages TWICE and they never called back. I tried calling a third time then gave up.
> 
> So I searched the different sites and finally decided to try the EBAY spoiler for $64 unpainted (they are offered painted for $109).
> I took it to a local wrap company and they said they could wrap it in chrome but it would be $300 !!!!! Ah NO. So I looked at several colors and decided to wrap it in MATTE BLACK. That is not an option to get prepainted.
> So he said $50.... but 3 days turned into 10 and the job they did was subpar, WA WA WA
> 
> After watching @TrevP 's video on the painting of his lip spoiler, I decided to do it. So I stripped the wrap off and went to work.
> This is where the pain began. Since I didnt prime it (I guess) it took many coats to get an even sheen. in doing that it took _*A LONG TIME*_ to dry and if I checked it too soon it left a mark and I had to paint it some more. After the last coat it sat for another week. So about 2 weeks after I started painting it, it was ready for install. I wanted to make sure it wouldn't rain for a few days after I installed it.
> 
> View attachment 34104
> View attachment 34108
> View attachment 34105
> View attachment 34106
> View attachment 34107


I really like the contrast with the black spoiler. Now comes the question ... is chrome delete next?


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I really like the contrast with the black spoiler. Now comes the question ... is chrome delete next?


No way! I like chrome. The spoiler would be chrome but couldnt find anybody competent enough to do it for a reasonable price. Apparently that Chrome wrap is $$$


----------



## LUXMAN

So thanks to @SoFlaModel3 youtube video, RUBY now has some new undergarments. 👻
Got some foam for the back deck opening.


----------



## LUXMAN

Then she got the New trunk liner. Found a good one on eBay for $45.




































I made some mods to the liner so it tucked under my GARNISH piece and reinstalled my grocery hook.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> Then she got the New trunk liner. Found a good one on eBay for $45.
> View attachment 34286
> View attachment 34287
> View attachment 34288
> View attachment 34289
> View attachment 34290
> 
> I made some mods to the liner so it tucked under my GARNISH piece and reinstalled my grocery hook.


You're welcome.... and tell me more about this grocery hook!!!


----------



## GDN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> You're welcome.... and tell me more about this grocery hook!!!


Ruby has had several modifications to her "rear end" - grocery hook came over a year ago: https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/the-adventures-of-ruby-woo.6292/post-212886


----------



## SoFlaModel3

GDN said:


> Ruby has had several modifications to her "rear end" - grocery hook came over a year ago: https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/the-adventures-of-ruby-woo.6292/post-212886


Thanks!!!


----------

